# Cube Kid 160 Tuning



## Deleted234438 (12. April 2013)

Hallo Leute, 

ich habe angefangen, das Rad meines 3 jährigen gewichtsmäßig zu tunen, da ich gemerkt habe, dass der kleine Mann schon bei kleinsten Steigungen zu kämpfen hat. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere Interesse an der Geschichte, ich werde es auf jeden Fall hier im Fred mit Bildern und Zahlen dokumentieren. Für Kritik, Tipps und Anregungen bin ich jederzeit offen!

Gewicht im Originalzustand inkl. Pedalen 8794 Gramm

Und so sieht das Rad aus, aber nur noch in den nächsten Minuten...


----------



## Taurus1 (12. April 2013)

Tuningberichte sind jederzeit willkommen. Viel Spaß, und bin mal gespannt, was bei rauskommt.

Blöde Frage: Räder und Kette usw. Leichtgängig? Nicht das er deshalb Probleme hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (13. April 2013)

@_Taurus1_ Das Hinterrad hat leider wirklich einen schlechten Lauf, wie ich heute festgestellt habe, macht ein mahlendes GerÃ¤usch, wenn jemand eine passende Nabe hat, bitte melden.

Stufe 1

Reifen wurden getauscht, Kenda 16X1,95 gegen Schwalbe Big Apple 16X2,00

Kenda Gesamtgewicht 988 Gramm, Schwalbe 785 Gramm und da Schwalbe ja die Reflektionsstreifen hat, sind die orangenen Reflektoren auch gleich mit rausgeflogen, macht 67 Gramm, nicht viel, aber Kleinvieh macht bekanntlich auch Mist.

Gesamtersparnis von insgesamt 270 Gramm, geringerer Rollwiderstand und besser sehen die Schwalbe sowieso aus, das Ganze fÃ¼r 32,80 â¬ inkl. Versand.


----------



## Y_G (13. April 2013)

EB der HR Nabe?


----------



## Deleted234438 (13. April 2013)

Hinten mit Rücktritt.


----------



## Taurus1 (13. April 2013)

Nix mit einstellen zu machen?
Falls das Rad noch relativ neu ist, würde ich mal beim Verkäufer nachfragen.


----------



## Y_G (13. April 2013)

Mit Rücktritt wirst du nichts wirklich leichtes finden...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Gewicht im Originalzustand inkl. Pedalen 8794 Gramm



Wir haben exakt dasselbe Rad, unsere Waage zeigt 10,2 kg an. Also entweder ist unsere (oder eure?) Waage kaputt - oder die Stützräder wiegen tatsächlich 2 kg!!!  (weil unsres ist MIT gemessen)

Cool, dann wird UNSER Gewichtstuning jetzt die nächsten Tage gleich mal in gratis-2-kg-über-Bord-Werfen bestehen (= Stützräder abmontieren), super! Seit heute kann er nämlich ohne fahren (mit´m "Lernrad": 14" Wheelworx gebraucht).

Sag mal, Geschmäcker sind bekanntlich verschieden, aber ihr habt jetzt wirklich das Coolste und Hübscheste am 2012er Cube wg. 200 g Ersparnis abgebaut, nämlich die weißen Reifen!?
Also wenn euch die Dinger echt nicht gefallen, ich kenne nen Vater und nen Sohn, die würden die "notfalls-gezwungenermaßen" () als Ersatzreifen gerne abnehmen!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. April 2013)

PS: Ich find deinen Thread ultrainteressant, bin schon ganz gespannt, wie´s weitergeht!
Weil wir sind dir/euch beim Cube-160-Tuning quasi hintennach (aber hart auf den Fersen, der einzelne Paul´s Bremshebel für die vordere Bremse ist schon bezahlt und unterwegs... ).
Bei uns ist der vordere Canti total besch... (hab 2,5 Std. mit Justage rumgefummelt, entweder quietscht´s total oder halt kaum Bremskraft) - wie findest DU/IHR denn die vordere Bremse?
Und die Bremse wär doch sogar ne Baustelle für Gewichts- UND Funktionstuning, oder? Wir werden mit der Vorderbremse (am Rücktritt ist wohl nix zu rütteln) beginnen und vermutlich dann mit Sattelstützenschnellspanner und Sattelstütze weitermachen...
Bin gespannt, welche Strategie ihr verfolgt.

Zu den mahlenden Geräuschen der Hinterachse: Ich guck morgen mal nach, ob das bei unsrem (nagelneuen) auch so ist. Das Vorderrad jedenfalls war ab Werk bzw. Fahrradladen schon mal total eierig...

Ah, ich seh, ihr habt den hinteren Kettenschutz abgemacht, gute Idee, sollten wir auch machen, man kann mit dem "Ganzkörperkondom" ja net mal die Kette richtig einölen (ohne sich die Finger zu verrenken).


----------



## Deleted234438 (15. April 2013)

@Banglabagh75 War auch sehr erstaunt, Cube gibt das Gewicht mit 10 kg an, ich habe mich zuerst mit, dann ohne Rad auf einer ganz normalen Personenwage gewogen, das Ergebnis waren dann 8,8 kg, weil ich das nicht glauben konnte, habe ich die Küchenwaage genommen, die wiegt allerdings nur bis 5 kg, also habe ich das Vorderrad, dann das Hinterrad auf die Waage gestellt, das Gesamtergebnis waren dann 8794 Gramm, wenn du die Stützräder abmontierst, dann wiege doch bitte dein Rad, würd mich mal interessieren, was es bei dir wiegt. 

Bremse wird gegen eine V-Brake ersetzt, habe da noch was in der Restekiste gefunden, die verbaute ist nicht so toll.

Beim Thema Kettenschutz weiss ich noch nicht, was ich machen soll, das ganze Stück Plastik wiegt an die 300 Gramm, ist eine ganze Menge, am Stück wird das Ding auf keinen Fall bleiben, entweder wird sie gekürzt, oder sie fliegt ganz raus, dann ist da allerdings das Risiko, dass der kleine Mann mit dem Hosenbein in die Kette kommt.


----------



## Diman (15. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> oder sie fliegt ganz raus, dann ist da allerdings das Risiko, dass der kleine Mann mit dem Hosenbein in die Kette kommt.


Vllt. wäre ein Chainrunner eine Alternative?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> @_Taurus1_ Das Hinterrad hat leider wirklich einen schlechten Lauf, wie ich heute festgestellt habe, macht ein mahlendes Geräusch, wenn jemand eine passende Nabe hat, bitte melden.



Ich hab das heute bei unsrem Exemplar (nagelneu aus dem Laden, bisher nur ne Proberunde gefahren!) getestet und bin entsetzt: 
Du hast recht, das Hinterrad dreht sich schlecht, und das mit mahlenden Geräuschen (muss das bei ner Rücktrittbremsnabe denn sein?).
Ich hab das Hinterrad mehrmals mit mittelstarker Handkraft frei laufen lassen - mehr als 4 Umdrehungen schafft´s nicht!!!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> @Banglabagh75 War auch sehr erstaunt, Cube gibt das Gewicht mit 10 kg an, ich habe mich zuerst mit, dann ohne Rad auf einer ganz normalen Personenwage gewogen, das Ergebnis waren dann 8,8 kg, weil ich das nicht glauben konnte, habe ich die Küchenwaage genommen, die wiegt allerdings nur bis 5 kg, also habe ich das Vorderrad, dann das Hinterrad auf die Waage gestellt, das Gesamtergebnis waren dann 8794 Gramm, wenn du die Stützräder abmontierst, dann wiege doch bitte dein Rad, würd mich mal interessieren, was es bei dir wiegt.
> 
> Bremse wird gegen eine V-Brake ersetzt, habe da noch was in der Restekiste gefunden, die verbaute ist nicht so toll.
> 
> Beim Thema Kettenschutz weiss ich noch nicht, was ich machen soll, das ganze Stück Plastik wiegt an die 300 Gramm, ist eine ganze Menge, am Stück wird das Ding auf keinen Fall bleiben, entweder wird sie gekürzt, oder sie fliegt ganz raus, dann ist da allerdings das Risiko, dass der kleine Mann mit dem Hosenbein in die Kette kommt.



300 gr. wiegt das gesamte (3-teilige) rote Plexiplastik? Krass! Na da werden wir wohl auch auf das Notwendigste reduzieren, im Prinzip reicht doch, dass die Kette um´s vordere Kettenblatt abgedeckt ist (wg. Hosenbund).

Bremse ersetzen gegen V-Brake, gute Idee. Das Ghost Powerkid (orange-grün) unserer kleinen 4-jährigen Nachbarin hat tatsächlich original ab Werk ne V-Brake dran, krass!


Das mit den 8,8 kg (ohne Stützräder und ohne Fähnchen mit Befestigung) könnte schon stimmen.
Diese Personenwaagen sind ja recht ungenau, ich wieg derzeit (noch) ebenfalls mit ner Personenwaage, gleiche Teile immer 3x und nehm dann nen mittleren Wert (die Werte variieren um ca. 300 g).

Meine "Ergebnisse" von heute (wie gesagt, normale Personenwaage mit ca. 300 g Abweichungen zw. den einzelnen Messergebnissen):

Cube Kids 160 (2012) mit Stützrädchen und Fähnchen (incl. Befestigung): 10,2 kg
ohne Stützrädchen (aber mit Fähnchen und Befestigung): 9,3 kg
nur Stützrädchen (1 Paar): 1,1 kg


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. April 2013)

Diman schrieb:


> Vllt. wäre ein Chainrunner eine Alternative?



Das is ja cool! Selbstgebaut, oder? Ist das nicht ne Kabelisolier-Plastikhülle?
Funktioniert das wirklich?


----------



## Rindviech (15. April 2013)

hab mal nach diesem chainrunner gegooglet. sieht tatsächlich aus wie so ein kabelrohr.... aber ein teures 


Gesendet von meinem GT-I9100G mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diman (17. April 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Das is ja cool! Selbstgebaut, oder? Ist das nicht ne Kabelisolier-Plastikhülle?
> Funktioniert das wirklich?


Gekauft hier, funktioniert prima. 



Rindviech schrieb:


> hab mal nach diesem chainrunner gegooglet. sieht tatsächlich aus wie so ein kabelrohr.... aber ein teures


Der Chainrunner ist schon ein wenig flexibler als einfaches Kabelrohr und die Weichmacher kosten halt.


----------



## Deleted234438 (17. April 2013)

Sehe ich zum ersten mal, sehr interessant, aber ich befürchte, dass man mit dem Hosenbein trotzdem in die Kette kommt, weil eben die typische Stelle frei liegt.


Weiter gehts, heute ist der neue Lenker angekommen, Easton aus Carbon, mehr oder weniger gerade, Neigung von 3°, 580 mm lang.

Gewicht 129 g, Originallenker wiegt 186 g, der Easton wird natürlich noch gekürzt, hoffe, dass ich auf ca. 100 g komme.

Jetzt fehlt noch ein kurzer und hoher Vorbau, 1 1/8 Gabelschaft mit 31,8 mm Lenkerklemmung, ungefähr sowas, hat jemand eine Idee?

http://www.sq-lab.com/de/produkte/vorbau/sqlab-836-vorbau.html#.UW8STUp2uCk

Der neue Lenker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. April 2013)

Super!

Carbonlenker hatte ich auch im Kopf, weil die Kleinen wiegen ja so wenig (und springen ja bestimmt keine mehrere Meter hoch ), dass ein leichter Carbonlenker ohne Sicherheitsbedenken verwendet werden kann (fuhr ja selbst mit meinen 70 kg Lebendgewicht nen Carbonlenker auf meiner Islandtour, incl. jeder Menge Offroad und Belastung für den Lenker, aber keinerlei Haltbarkeitsprobleme).

Wie sieht´s mit der fehlenden starken Kröpfung (verglichen mit´m Originallenker) aus, spielte das bei euch eine Rolle oder ist´s völlig unerheblich für deinen Kleinen, ob der Lenker leicht gebogen ist (wie original) oder fast grade (wie der Carbonlenker)?
Wollte neulich schon mal bei nem stark gekröpften/gebogenen Carbonlenker zuschlagen, da fiel mir grade noch ein, dass man wohl keinen gebogenen Erwachsenenlenker hernehmen kann, weil man ja noch absägen muss, und dann passt die Rundung/Biegung wohl nimmer!? 


Zum Vorbau: Ja, bei Gabelkonus-Vorbauten ist die Auswahl "heutzutag" (die Ahead-Mania fing ja schon zu meinen Zeiten damals in den 90ern an) stark eingeschränkt. Für meinen Geschmack muss ja unbedingt ein blauer Ringle drauf (syncros gibt´s ja nur in schwarz oder silbern, oder?), aber den hab ich noch nicht in Kinder-ultrakurz UND Gabelkonus-Ausführung gefunden...


----------



## Diman (18. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Sehe ich zum ersten mal, sehr interessant, aber ich befürchte, dass man mit dem Hosenbein trotzdem in die Kette kommt, weil eben die typische Stelle frei liegt.


 Vllt. noch ein Chainglider Open, viel leichter als 250gr. wird er aber nicht sein.









Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Carbonlenker hatte ich auch im Kopf, weil die Kleinen wiegen ja so wenig (und springen ja bestimmt keine mehrere Meter hoch )


Dafür werden die Räder öfter mal geschmissen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (18. April 2013)

@Banglabagh75

Ich erhöhe den Vorbau durch Spacer von FSA um ca. 10 mm und den Rest muss der neue Vorbau erledigen, hoffe, dass es klappt, weil niedriger darf der Lenker nicht sein, sonst wirds zu sportlich für den kleinen Verbrecher.

@Diman Der sieht schon besser aus, aber ich denke, ich baue einen einfachen Kettenschutzring ein.


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Gewicht 129 g, Originallenker wiegt 186 g, der Easton wird natürlich noch gekürzt, hoffe, dass ich auf ca. 100 g komme.



Ich habe einen Vorschlag wie du den schönen Lenker leben lassen kannst. Ich habe einen KCNC SC Bone Flatbar rumliegen. Gekürzt auf ca 430mm und nicht gefahren, jedoch mit Klemmspuren. Klemmaß ist 31,8mm.

Das Gewicht ist das Gleiche.

--edit--

Rose hat einige kurze Vorbauten mit ordentlich Rise.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (18. April 2013)

Sagt mal, habt ihr zufälligerweise schon mal nach nem Cube Team-Trikot gesucht für den kleinen Filius?
Weil ich find da nix für 5-Jährige, also so Gr. 104 oder 110.
Auf der Cube Homepage geht die Kindergröße erst ab 128 los - wenn er mal so groß ist, fährt er bestimmt nimmer das 160er Kids Cube...


----------



## Deleted234438 (18. April 2013)

MalteetlaM schrieb:


> Ich habe einen Vorschlag wie du den schönen Lenker leben lassen kannst. Ich habe einen KCNC SC Bone Flatbar rumliegen. Gekürzt auf ca 430mm und nicht gefahren, jedoch mit Klemmspuren. Klemmaß ist 31,8mm.
> 
> Das Gewicht ist das Gleiche.
> 
> ...




Sorry, Originallenker am Cube hat 480 mm, das Maß wird auch übernommen, sonst hätten wir vielleicht drüber reden können.


@Banglabagh75 Eine Wintermütze von Cube hat der Kleine, sonst gibts anscheinend nicht viel für das Alter.


----------



## MalteetlaM (18. April 2013)

Ein sorry braucht es nicht. Ich muss den Lenker nicht loswerden. Ich hatte lediglich Mitleid mit dem Easton.


----------



## Deleted234438 (21. April 2013)

Neue Spacer 4 stk zu je 5 mm und eine neue Sattelstütze aus Carbon, 400 mm lang, wird um die Hälfte gekürzt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. April 2013)

Schön!

Kann man Carbon eigentlich einfach so absägen oder fasert das aus?

Wozu brauchst du die Spacer?


----------



## Y_G (21. April 2013)

Sägen geht normalerweise ganz gut brauchst aber ein gutes blatt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (21. April 2013)

Klebeband drumwickeln verhindert Ausreißen. Feines Metallsägeblatt nehmen. Während des Sägens Lenker Stütze whatever ein Stück weiterdrehen, damit der letzte Schnitt nicht "von innen nach außen" geht. Ev. leicht beischleifen, Kleber drauf zum Versiegeln (Sekundenkleber tuts). Sägestaub nicht einatmen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (25. April 2013)

Sattelstütze aus Carbon ist dran.

Orginal: 271 Gramm

Carbonstütze 211 Gramm, gekürzt 160 Gramm

Gewichtsersparnis 111 Gramm

Wenn es noch mit einem neuen Vorbau klappt, werden ersetzt: Spacer, Aheadkappe, Griffe, Klingel, Vorbau und Lenker, wenn ich Glück habe, komme ich hier auf 200 Gramm.

Welche Pedale könnte man verwenden, sollte unter 250 Gramm wiegen und für einen 3 - 4 Jährigen sein.

Was ich noch gern machen möchte, sind Kurbeln inkl. Innenlager und Kettenblatt, glaub da kann man eine Menge rausholen, allein wenn ich das Kettenblatt betrachte, Bild ist unten eingefügt. Es gibt nur ein Problem, hab noch nie in diesem Bereich geschraubt, kenne mich also überhaupt nicht aus, weiss auch nicht, was da eingebaut wird, hat da jemand Tipps für mich, die mich finanziell nicht auffressen?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. April 2013)

Haha, das hab ich mir gedacht und auch schon im Hinblick auf unser Sattelstützen-(Farb)-Tuning befürchtet:
Die hübsche Carbonstütze sieht man kaum! Schade eigentlich, aber der kleine Bazi wird ja auch größer und mit jedem Geburtstag sieht man ein Stückchen mehr von der Sattelstütze.

Wie sieht´s aus mit hübschen und leichten Sattelstützenschnellspannern, les ich nirgendwo in deiner Planung!?

Bin schon ganz gespannt auf deine Griff-Lösung, weil: Die originalen roten mit den riesigen Gummibommeln sind bestimmt ewig schwer, aber halt so toll widerstandsfähig und stoßdämpfend beim Radl gegen den Boden "lehnen"... Aber auch wenn der kleine Bazi ultravorsichtig ist beim Radlanlehnen, spätestens bei den Stürzen (unserer hat da schon 5-10 in den ersten 2 Wochen durch   ) sind Leichtbaugriffe und Lenkerenden gleich aufgearbeitet, naja, vielleicht findest ja nen massiven und trotzdem leichten Schutz(stöpsel), dann kann ich mir schon mal das Suchen ersparen... 

Zu den Kurbeln: Dein Hauptproblem ist die Montage? Hm, ich hätte jetzt eher drauf getippt, dass das Hauptproblem ist, leichte Kurbeln in 115 mm Länge zu finden! Also ich recherchier dazu seit einigen Wochen und find rein gar nix!
(Außer den Link hier im Forum zu dem Kurbelkürzer, notfalls müssen wir halt dann den Weg gehen...)

Zu den Pedalen: Dazu stehen auf der aktuellen (oder mittlerweile vorangegangenen?) Seite des Nachbar-Freds (Kindern was Gutes gönnen oder so ähnlich heißt er) jede Menge Vorschläge: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=325656&page=55
Wir haben daraus (in Gedanken) schon mal die hier ausgewählt:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/110949078594...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
Wobei mir die Schienbeine meines Kleinen jetzt schon leidtun. Aber diese mittelteuren Pedale kommen eh erst ran, wenn die erste Stürze-Mania beendet ist und die Dinger net gleich am ersten Tag ruiniert werden.    Derzeit schlägt er sich schon mal tapfer mit den richtigen Bärentatzen, die wir ihm gleich am zweiten Tag anstatt des Plastikmist spendiert haben.


----------



## fazanatas (25. April 2013)

Also ich denke Reifen und Antrieb ist das einzige was bei dem Rad Sinn macht. Ich werde wohl  diese Kurbel und ein einigermaßen leichtes Lager verbauen, dazu noch ein paar Monoschieben damit der blöde Kettenkasten wegkommt. Alles andere ist für mein Empfinden zu viel.

Edit: ich versuche die gerade in D in 125mm zu beschaffen. Solltest Du eine finden sag mal Bescheid. Ansonsten könnten wir uns den Versand aus Us vllt. teilen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (26. April 2013)

Banglabagh75 Die Sattelklemme bleibt wahrscheinlich, ist vom Gewicht her akzeptabel, würde gern Schaumstoffgriffe nehmen, wenn ich welche finde.


@_fazanatas_ Sinz in Deutschland ist anscheinend absolute Mangelware, im näheren Ausland ist auch nicht viel anzutreffen, der Preis ist in Ordnung wenn da nicht die extrem hohen Versandkosten wären.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. April 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Banglabagh75 Die Sattelklemme bleibt wahrscheinlich, ist vom Gewicht her akzeptabel, würde gern Schaumstoffgriffe nehmen, wenn ich welche finde.
> 
> 
> @_fazanatas_ Sinz in Deutschland ist anscheinend absolute Mangelware, im näheren Ausland ist auch nicht viel anzutreffen, der Preis ist in Ordnung wenn da nicht die extrem hohen Versandkosten wären.



Ja, hab neulich erst 3 kleine Tachoritzel (fürn Jeep) in USA bestellt, echt winziges Päckchen, kostete 35 $ Versand UND dazu noch 39,21 Einfuhrumsatzsteuer (Warenwert incl. Fracht 155 $ = 118 ), wobei die Steuer falsch berechnet ist, hab reklamiert, aber noch keine Antwort erhalten, und zahlen muss man auch den falschen Betrag erstmal.

Zu den Griffen: Schaumstoffgriffe (ist das das, was wir früher immer Moosgummi genannt haben?), okay, das allerleichteste sind doch Kork-Schaumstoff-Mischgriffe, Standard war doch damals von Magura mit um die 20 gr, gibt´s die noch? Und dann halt noch stabile Lenkerstopfen gegens Radlumfallen, oder haben die von dir angedachten Schaumstoffgriffe schon stabile Endstücke dran?


----------



## Deleted234438 (30. April 2013)

Der Umbau zieht sich etwas in die Länge, deshalb wurde für den Kleinen ein Ersatzrad angeschafft, quasi ein vollwertiges Herrenfahrrad in Miniaturformat, mit 14,3 kg ein sackschweres Teil, liegt aber zum Teil auch an der Komplettausstattung, u.a. mit 5 Gang Nabenschaltung, fährt sich aber sich aber erstaunlich leicht, zum Glück überwiegend Flachland bei uns.


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Mai 2013)

Kennt sich jemand mit Kurbeln kürzen aus? Hab zwar eine Anfrage bei Customcranks gestartet, allerdings schreiben die auf ihrer Internetseite, dass das Kurbelgeschäft ruht, bin mir also nicht sicher, ob ich eine Antwort erhalte. Vielleicht kennt jemand andere Möglichkeiten, wo ich die Kurbeln gekürzt bekomme.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Mai 2013)

Zum "Ersatzrad während Umbau":

Wir machen das bei unsrem Cube Kids 160 so, dass wir in Einzelschritten umbauen (mal mit den Pedalen angefangen, das ging am schnellsten ) und das Radl jeweils danach gleich wieder ganz zusammenbaue.
Somit kann er immer damit fahren.
So hab ich das früher auch bei meinen eigenen MTBs gemacht.

Meinst net, dass dein Kleiner durch das (naja, nicht ganz so optimale) Ersatzrad die Lust am Radeln verliert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (2. Mai 2013)

@jenka: willst Du selber kürzen? Dazu gibt es hier schon Anleitungen... wenn ja dann frag noch mal, dann schreib ich was dazu.


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Mai 2013)

..


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Mai 2013)

Sag mal, Jenka, du schriebst eingangs ja, dass bei euch die Hinterradnabe auch so schwergängig ist (und mahlende Geräusche macht).

Weil mein Kleiner heute feststellt hat, dass "hinten die Bremse schleift" (kann ja net sein bzw. net nachgeprüft werden, weil ja keine Bremsklötze da sind, die schleifen können), hab ich mal wieder das Hinterrad frei in der Luft gedreht, siehe da:
Schaffte es mit viel Schwung und Handkraft damals 1-2 Umdrehungen, so dreht sich das Hinterrad jetzt maximal nur noch 1 Umdrehung und bleibt dann stehen. Find ich irgendwie krass, kenne das von Erwachsenenrädern gar net, dass das Hinterrad gleich stehen bleibt (außer die Felge schleift extrem an den Klötzen).

Könntest du bitte mal nachgucken, wieviel Umdrehungen sich euer Hinterrad frei in der Luft dreht?
Damit ich einen Vergleich habe, weil ich das reklamieren will... Danke!


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. Mai 2013)

Das Rad macht max. 4 Umdrehungen, ich habe auch vor, das Rad einzuschicken.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Das Rad macht max. 4 Umdrehungen, ich habe auch vor, das Rad einzuschicken.



Immerhin 4x so viel wie bei uns! Aber is schon lausig...

Wechsel von Rücktrittnabe zur regulärer Nabe mit Felgen-Hinterradbremse hast du net zufälligerweise vor? Unser Kleiner bremst eh lieber mit der Handbremse (und immer nur mit der Vorderradbremse bremsen is ja sogar eher gefährlich, allerdings net bei der lausigen Cube Kids 160 Cantibremse, wir kriegen sie kaum mal zum Blockieren... ), von daher könnt ich mir sogar vorstellen, die Rücktrittnabe rauszuschmeißen - aber andererseits ist mir der Aufwand für ein 16" Rad dann doch etwas zu hoch, das kostet bestimmt mehr (Such)Zeit und Geld als es wert ist.

Morgen mal das Wheelworx und das Ghost vergleichen, ob deren Rücktritt-Hinterräder länger drehen...


----------



## Taurus1 (2. Mai 2013)

An dem System Rücktrittnabe wird es wohl nicht liegen. Gibt schließlich genug Rücktritträder, die einwandfrei laufen.

Wahrscheinlich ein Montagefehler ab Werk, Lager zu stramm oder so. Wäre jetzt meine Vermutung aus dem Bauch raus. Bei einzelnen Isla's gab es das doch auch mal, aber lang nicht so extrem.

Aber egal, woran es liegt, darf beim neuen Bike nicht sein, auch nicht beim Kinderrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (6. Mai 2013)

Wieder ein bisschen was passiert, 

Originallenker 186 Gramm, Easton Carbonlenker gekürzt 109 Gramm
Vorbau original 195 Gramm, Ritchey 121 Gramm
Griffe original 60 Gramm, neue Griffe 29 Gramm
neue Klingel mit einer Gewichtsersparnis von immerhin 14 Gramm

Aktuelles Gewicht liegt bei 7914 Gramm.


Und so sieht das jetzt aus:






Vorbau von Ritchey, 60 mm lang und 30°, passt perfekt, danke an Rehofer hier im Forum.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Originallenker 186 Gramm
> Vorbau original 195 Gramm



Oh je, das deprimiert mich, die Originalteile sind ja gar net mal sooo schwer - hoffentlich liegen wir da mit UNSEREN Tuningteilen net schlimmstenfalls sogar noch drüber!?
Immerhin konntest DU an Lenker und Vorbau also ungefähr die Hälfte an Gewicht über Bord schmeißen, gut so!



jenka schrieb:


> Griffe original 60 Gramm, neue Griffe 29 Gramm


Was für Griffe sind das? Halbierte Moosgummi-Griffe?




jenka schrieb:


> neue Klingel mit einer Gewichtsersparnis von immerhin 14 Gramm


Kleinvieh macht auch Mist! 
Aber die hat jetzt leider keinen Kompass mehr drauf, hoffentlich findet dein Kleiner trotzdem nachts wieder nach Hause!? 




jenka schrieb:


> Aktuelles Gewicht liegt bei 7914 Gramm.


Gut, langsam rückst den Islabike- und Kania-Fahrern gewichtsmäßig auf die Pelle! (aber wohl auch geldmäßig!?)


----------



## Deleted234438 (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, sind gekürzte Moosgummis, natürlich wäre es günstiger, ein Islabike oder ähnliches in der Gewichtsklasse zu kaufen, aber das Cube habe ich schon vor über einem Jahr gekauft, da habe ich mich noch nicht mit Kinderrädern und deren Gewicht beschäftigt. Das was ich jetzt mache, macht Spaß, bei jedem Gramm weniger freue ich mich wie ein kleines Kind, ach ja, mein Sohn hat auch was davon.

Gerade noch die Bremsen gewogen, glaube da gehen noch ein paar Gramm.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Mai 2013)

Klar, Bike-Tunen macht Spaß.

Ich persönlich finde, es gibt noch einen weiteren (bei uns entscheidenden) Grund, ein Cube Kid 160 zu tunen anstatt ein anderes Kinderbike (Isla..., Kania... & Co.) zu kaufen:
Weil es meiner Meinung nach einfach das schönste Kinderbike ist, das es gibt. Gefolgt vom Ghost Powerkid 16", das sieht auch hübsch und cool aus.



Bremsentuning, das lohnt sich gleich doppelt, weil die sind ja nicht nur schwer, sondern qualitativ auch unterste Schublade (oder ich bin zu blöd, die Dinger in 2 1/2 Std. richtig einzustellen, was ich komischerweise bei bekannterweise schwierigen Exoten wie Gebla Straight Stop aber gut konnte).

Deine Gewichtsanzeige bezieht sich grade auf beide Canties incl. Bremsklötzen, aber ohne Bremshebel oder (hab grad schon extrem müde Äuglein und kann schon kaum mehr richtig das Foto angucken... )!?

Welche Bremsen stehen bei dir zu Debatte?
Wir suchen seit Wochen nach Grafton Speed-Controller oder Avid Tri-D´Angle oder Gebla, einzige Prämisse "blau oder rot", aber gibt´s scheinbar gar nix:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631589 und http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=631588


----------



## Stubenrocker (7. Mai 2013)

Sind die Moosgummigriffe nicht zu dick für die kleinen "Pfoten" ?


----------



## Deleted234438 (7. Mai 2013)

@Banglabagh75 Bremsgriff ist nicht dabei.
 @Stubenrocker Sind etwas zu dick, geht aber, der Kleine hat sich bis jetzt nicht beschwert, ist erstmal eine Notlösung fürs Auge, noch wird das Rad nur für Probefahrten genutzt, bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Moosgummigriffe für Kinder gesehen.


----------



## Stubenrocker (7. Mai 2013)

Wäre doppelt gewickeltes Lenkerband vielleicht eine Lösung? Wird ja im Leichtbau auch ab und zu mal gemacht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Mai 2013)

Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Wäre doppelt gewickeltes Lenkerband vielleicht eine Lösung? Wird ja im Leichtbau auch ab und zu mal gemacht.



Ist das doppelt gewickelt denn überhaupt leichter als Schaumstoff-/Korkgriffe?
Weil einfach-gewickelt ist ja schon mal zu hart vom Dämpfungsverhalten her...


----------



## Deleted234438 (11. Mai 2013)

Was sagt ihr zu so einem Gewicht, Innenlager habe ich noch nicht rausmachen können, 2 Fahrradhändler wollten mir das Lager auf die Schnelle nicht ausbauen, weil Hochsaison und damit viel Arbeit. Weiss jemand, was für ein Werkzeug zum Ausbau benötigt wird?

830 Gramm sind der Hammer, hier gibts ne Menge einzusparen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (14. Mai 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirty Rufus (14. Mai 2013)

Hmm, bild 2 den konterring mit schraubendreher loskloppen und die lagerschale mit ner wasserpumpenzange rausdrehen -sollte mit ein wenig geschick klappen.dann haste die achse schomal raus und den stern auf bild 3 öffnet man mit einem alten stemmeisen und wiedermal der guten alten wasserpumpenzange wenns gut geht bisste inner virtel stunde durch...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Mai 2013)

Dirty Rufus schrieb:


> Hmm, bild 2 den konterring mit schraubendreher loskloppen und die lagerschale mit ner wasserpumpenzange rausdrehen -sollte mit ein wenig geschick klappen.dann haste die achse schomal raus und den stern auf bild 3 öffnet man mit einem alten stemmeisen und wiedermal der guten alten wasserpumpenzange wenns gut geht bisste inner virtel stunde durch...



Naja, den Ring aus Bild 2 hatter ja schon ab, sonst gäb´s ja Bild 3 net. 
Wobei das sowieso ein Standard-Radlwerkzeug ist, sogar mein 30-Baumarkt-Fahrradwerkzeugkasten hat das drin.

Aber mit diesem Konterstern (oder ist das schon die Lagerschale?) hab ich auch keine Ahnung, welches Werkzeug man dafür braucht. Auf Ebay oder Google schon nach Innenlager-Werkzeug gesucht (blöd, wenn man die genaue Fachbezeichnung net weiß)?


----------



## Deleted234438 (15. Mai 2013)

Hier das Gewicht mit Schrauben und was sonst noch dazu gehört:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> @Dirty Rufus Hat super funktioniert, vielen Dank, 10 Minuten ohne Spezialwerkzeug geht in Ordnung, oder? Wenn der Cubehändler dafür 30 Min. mit Spezialwerkzeug braucht, weiss ich jetzt, wo ich nie wieder hingeh!
> 
> Und hier das Gewicht mit Schrauben und was sonst noch dazu gehört:
> 1200 g



Wahnsinn, und 4 Händler wollten das net machen, weil sie das "Spezialwerkzheug" net haben oder keinen Termin mehr frei (für die 10 min. Arbeit)!? Krass! 

1200 g für Kurbeln, Kettenblatt und Innenlager - das geht auch für das halbe Gewicht bei Leichtbauteilen...

Bin jetzt nur gespannt, welche passenden Innenlager und Kurbeln es gibt, Innenlager ist wohl dieses komische BMX-Maß (oder noch was anderes?) und die Kurbeln sind halt nur 115 mm lang...


----------



## Dirty Rufus (15. Mai 2013)

wow 1200 g is ma ne ansage


----------



## Dirty Rufus (15. Mai 2013)

@jenka ,gerne
 @Banglabagh75 , das der grund warum ich alles selber mache  mit mehr oder weniger spezialwerkzeug...


----------



## gtbiker (15. Mai 2013)

Innenlagergewinde sieht eher nach ganz normalem BSA aus. Bezahlbar (~20-25,-) gibts da was ab 220g. Kurbel in der Länge und leicht wird schon deutlich schwieriger, aber machbar.


----------



## BadAndi (22. Mai 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> [...]Bezahlbar (~20-25,-) gibts da was ab 220g[...]



Innenlager Vierkant TOKEN Stahl BSA 103mm, 212 Gramm, Carbon - Zwischenhülse 29  : http://www.radplan-delta.de/bin/innenlager/token_stahl.html


----------



## Deleted234438 (23. Mai 2013)

Genau an das Lager habe ich auch gedacht, werde es die Tage bestellen, hab für den Preis bis jetzt nichts besseres gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> Das Rad macht max. 4 Umdrehungen, ich habe auch vor, das Rad einzuschicken.



Sag mal, wie ging das mit der Hinterradnabe weiter?
Ich frag, weil ich heute unser Kids 160 zum Fahrradhändler gebracht hab, er bestätigte mir, dass 1-2 Radumdrehungen deutlich zu wenig sind, stellte die Hinterradnabe neu ein, hm, richtig viel besser isses aber jetzt auch net, schafft halt jetzt freidrehend halt so 3-4 Umdrehungen.
Immerhin hat´s nix gekostet, aber auch erst, als ich entschieden dementiert hab, dasses was kosten hätte sollen...  

Beruhigend, aber auch net grade hilfreich: Im Islabike-Nachbar-Thread liest man ja jede Menge Beiträge von "trockenen/unzureichend geschmierten und schwergängigen" Hinterradnaben.


----------



## Deleted234438 (26. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie ging das mit der Hinterradnabe weiter?
> Ich frag, weil ich heute unser Kids 160 zum Fahrradhändler gebracht hab, er bestätigte mir, dass 1-2 Radumdrehungen deutlich zu wenig sind, stellte die Hinterradnabe neu ein, hm, richtig viel besser isses aber jetzt auch net, schafft halt jetzt freidrehend halt so 3-4 Umdrehungen.
> Immerhin hat´s nix gekostet, aber auch erst, als ich entschieden dementiert hab, dasses was kosten hätte sollen...
> 
> Beruhigend, aber auch net grade hilfreich: Im Islabike-Nachbar-Thread liest man ja jede Menge Beiträge von "trockenen/unzureichend geschmierten und schwergängigen" Hinterradnaben.



Hinterrad hab ich noch nicht eingeschickt, bin gerade schwer mit dem Antrieb beschäftigt, habe vorgestern eine alte LX Kurbel zwecks Kürzung zu Customcranks eingeschickt. 3-4 Umdrehungen sind aber auch nicht der Hit, du hast doch bestimmt noch Garantie auf das Rad, lässt sich da was machen?


----------



## 68-er (27. Mai 2013)

seit dem wochenende hat mein kleiner auch sein cube
und das auch noch in seiner bevorzugten farbkombi ;-)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Mai 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> du hast doch bestimmt noch Garantie auf das Rad, lässt sich da was machen?



Garantie sollte noch 2 Jahre lang sein (wenn nicht länger), haben das Radl ja erst gekauft. Allerdings hat´s der Händler ja eben auf Garantie schon "behoben".
Wie ich neulich in der Uni gelernt hab, müsst ich ihm jetzt wohl eine Frist zur Nachbesserung stellen, weil richtig gut isses ja nun immer noch net - außer alle Cube Kids 160 Hinterräder drehen sich nur max. 3-4 Umdrehungen.
Von daher interessiert´s mich eben als "Vergleichswert", wie´s bei dir ist!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Mai 2013)

@ 68-er: Sehr schön!

Das weiß-rot-grüne Kids 160 hab ich auch gelegentlich in Ebay-Inseraten gesehen, welcher Jahrgang ist das denn?
Habt ihr das noch in neu aus alten Lagerbeständen bekommen oder isses gebraucht?

Und die für mich wichtigste Frage: Wieviele Umdrehungen schafft euer Hinterrad freidrehend?


----------



## 68-er (28. Mai 2013)

@ Banglabagh75
is ein gebrauchtes - gibts ja aktuell nicht mehr in der farbkombination
das radel ist jedoch in einem fast neuwertigen zustand 
und ja - das hintere laufrad schafft leider auch nur 3-4 umdrehungen
da werde ich mich nächstes we mal drum kümmern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. Mai 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> is ein gebrauchtes - gibts ja aktuell nicht mehr in der farbkombination
> das radel ist jedoch in einem fast neuwertigen zustand
> und ja - das hintere laufrad schafft leider auch nur 3-4 umdrehungen
> da werde ich mich nächstes we mal drum kümmern ...



Was mich immer wundert: Wie geht das, ein gebrauchtes Kinderrad, das noch neuwertig ist (liest man immer wieder in den Annoncen)!?
Also unserer legt sich mit seinem Radl jeden Tag zweimal hin (weil er z. B. einfach net kapieren will, dass man Bürgersteige net im spitzen Winkel anfahren kann oder dass selbst grobstollige Reifen bei Schräglage und nassem Schotter wegrutschen usw. )...
Hoffentlich bleibt von seinem Radl noch was übrig, wenn es in ca. 2 Jahren dann mal bei ihm ausgedient hat und an seinen kleinen Bruder zu übergeben ist! 


Interessant, die schwergängigen Hinterradnaben scheinen ja ne Kinderkrankheit bei den kleinen Cubes zu sein, wie bei den Islabike (was man "drüben" in den anderen Threads so liest).
Frechheit echt! Wo sich die armen Kiddies eh schon so schwer tun mit Gewicht und ohne Schaltung (bei 16")...


----------



## Lars77 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich kann das Problem mit der schwergängigen HR-Nabe bestätigen, wobei es nicht von Anfang an da war (Bike ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt). Zu meinem Entsetzen blieb das Rad nach dem Anschieben nun nach max. einer Umdrehung stehen... 
Ich habe nicht lange gefackelt und die Nabe auseinandergenommen. Sind zwar wegen des Rücktritts ganz schön viele Teile (Reihenfolge notieren!), aber wenn man die klebrige schwarze Masse (ehemals Fett) sieht, erkennt man eindrucksvoll, dass nur mit Einstellen hier nichts zu machen ist.
Also alle Teile in Benzin gereinigt, frisch gefettet, wieder zusammengebaut, und nun läuft das Rad besser als je zuvor! 
Nebenbei die Originalreifen noch durch Schwalbe Black Jack ersetzt, macht zusammen -200g und damit ca. 8,4 statt 8,6 kg (ohne Stützräder).
Mehr mache ich daran nicht, viel länger als ein Jahr hat es beim Großen nämlich nicht gedauert, bis er auf das 20'' umgestiegen ist.

Übrigens kann ich das Lästern über die VR-Bremse nicht verstehen - ich bin mir sicher Cube hat mit Absicht keine V-Brake montiert, sondern eine Canti mit bewusst "suboptimaler" Zugführung, so dass sich die Bremskraft in altersgerechten Grenzen hält. Schrott waren nur die Gummis, nach dem Montieren von ordentlichen war das Quietschen weg und die Bremsleistung reicht dicke für einen 3-4-jährigen, zumal dieser ohnhin lieber den Rücktritt nimmt.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. Mai 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ich kann das Problem mit der schwergängigen HR-Nabe bestätigen, wobei es nicht von Anfang an da war (Bike ist jetzt 3 Jahre alt). Zu meinem Entsetzen blieb das Rad nach dem Anschieben nun nach max. einer Umdrehung stehen...
> Ich habe nicht lange gefackelt und die Nabe auseinandergenommen. Sind zwar wegen des Rücktritts ganz schön viele Teile (Reihenfolge notieren!), aber wenn man die klebrige schwarze Masse (ehemals Fett) sieht, erkennt man eindrucksvoll, dass nur mit Einstellen hier nichts zu machen ist.
> Also alle Teile in Benzin gereinigt, frisch gefettet, wieder zusammengebaut, und nun läuft das Rad besser als je zuvor!
> Nebenbei die Originalreifen noch durch Schwalbe Black Jack ersetzt, macht zusammen -200g und damit ca. 8,4 statt 8,6 kg (ohne Stützräder).
> ...



- nur 1 Umdrehung (HR): Also offensichtlich bei allen Cube Kids 160 dasselbe Problem mit schwergängiger HR-Nabe? Übrigens: Gestern mal am Hinterrad vom Ghost Powerkid der kleinen Nachbarin gedreht, bin beruhigt: Das Ghost schafft ja noch weniger als unser Cube (anfangs), nämlich maximal diese 1 Umdrehung!

- HR-Nabe reinigen und frisch fetten: Danke für deine Beschreibung, was zu tun ist. Ehrlich gesagt, wenn man wirklich eine FABRIKNEUE Nabe erstmal reinigen und fetten muss, damit sie richtig läuft, dann ist das doch eine Unverschämtheit!? Oder erwarte ich zuviel von nem NEUEN Rad? Oder bezieht sich deine Schilderung auf ne etwas ältere Nabe am gebrauchten Rad? 

- weiße "Cube"-Reifen wegbauen: Gut, das ist Geschmackssache, aber unserer (Familien)Meinung nach ist das blau-weiß-rote Cube-Farbschema mit den auffälligen weißen fetten Reifen genau DER Hit an dem Radl, also bevor wir die Reifen wegbauen, bauen wir lieber das halbe Radl um. Aber wie gesagt, ist natürlich Geschmackssache. Wir zumindest haben das Radl allerdings durchaus grade wegen der Optik gekauft.

- VR-Canti: Du beschreibst (ehemals) Quietschen, wir beschreiben schlechte Bremswirkung. Das ist auch irgendwie logisch, weil: Wenn die Klötze plan an der Felge anliegen, ist die Bremswirkung besser, aber (oft) ein auffälliges, nerviges Quietschen. Deshalb habe ich extra stundenlang rumgetüftelt, bis ich eine Einstellung hatte, bei der die Klötze NICHT plan, sondern leicht angewinkelt an der Felge anliegen (trotzdem ohne zu schleifen, das ist dann die Kunst, ging nur nach nochmaligem auszentrieren des Laufrads). Dabei leidet dann aber - grade beim kleinen Kind - die Bremswirkung, weil der Hebelweg länger wird bzw. die Klötze eben nur bei viel Kraft dann ganz/vollflächig ran an die Felge kommen.
Zumindest haben wir das so in der Canti-Hoch-Zeit in den 90ern gelernt, und war in jeder Fachzeitschrift so beschrieben.
Euer Kind bremst eh nur mit der Rücktrittbremse? Das ist offensichtlich echt bei jedem Kind verschieden, unserer gehört zu denen, die eben intuitiv NICHT die Rücktrittbremse verwenden, die (vordere) Hebelbremse aber immer.

Gruß
Willi


----------



## Lars77 (29. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> - nur 1 Umdrehung (HR): Also offensichtlich bei allen Cube Kids 160 dasselbe Problem mit schwergängiger HR-Nabe? Übrigens: Gestern mal am Hinterrad vom Ghost Powerkid der kleinen Nachbarin gedreht, bin beruhigt: Das Ghost schafft ja noch weniger als unser Cube (anfangs), nämlich maximal diese 1 Umdrehung!
> 
> - HR-Nabe reinigen und frisch fetten: Danke für deine Beschreibung, was zu tun ist. Ehrlich gesagt, wenn man wirklich eine FABRIKNEUE Nabe erstmal reinigen und fetten muss, damit sie richtig läuft, dann ist das doch eine Unverschämtheit!? Oder erwarte ich zuviel von nem NEUEN Rad? Oder bezieht sich deine Schilderung auf ne etwas ältere Nabe am gebrauchten Rad?



Nee, hab doch geschrieben das Bike ist 3 Jahre alt und hat anfangs besser funktioniert. Trotzdem scheint hier ein generelles Problem vorzuliegen, was offenbar mit der Alterung des Fettes zusammenhängt. 
Ein neues Bike könnte man natürlich reklamieren. Die Frage ist, ob der Händler da wirklich dauerhaft Abhilfe schafft und ob der Aufwand der Reklamation nicht bald genauso groß wie das Selberfetten der Nabe ist (und dann hat man wenigstens wirklich Ruhe).

Mein Neffe hat übrigens ein 16'' Haibike - das sieht bis auf die Anbauteile und die Lackierung absolut identisch aus. Ich denke die Nabe arbeitet bestimmt in vielen, wenn nicht allen 16'' Bikes.

Bei uns haben beide Kiddies anfangs nur den Rücktritt benutzt. Ich kann's verstehen, denn vorwärts Strampeln zum Fahren und rückwärts zum Bremsen ist absolut intuitiv und vermutlich auch deshalb an den Kinderbikes zu finden.
Aber irgendwann muss man natürlich auch den Umgang mit den Bremshebeln lernen.

Hast du mal vernünftige Bremsgummis probiert? Egal ob Canti oder V-Brake, damit lassen sich eigentlich die meisten Probleme lösen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Mai 2013)

Lars77 schrieb:


> Ein neues Bike könnte man natürlich reklamieren. Die Frage ist, ob der Händler da wirklich dauerhaft Abhilfe schafft und ob der Aufwand der Reklamation nicht bald genauso groß wie das Selberfetten der Nabe ist (und dann hat man wenigstens wirklich Ruhe).
> 
> 
> Hast du mal vernünftige Bremsgummis probiert? Egal ob Canti oder V-Brake, damit lassen sich eigentlich die meisten Probleme lösen.


 
Unser Cube ist nagelneu. Haben´s zur Reklamation beim Händler abgegeben, als ich nach ner Stunde wieder zum Laden kam, hat er grad wieder die Nabe zusammengebaut. Ob er die nur eingestellt oder auch nachgefettet hat, weiß ich natürlich jetzt nicht. Allerdings redete er nur davon, dass sie zu fest eingestellt sei und er sie anders einstellen wollte.
Nun ja, besser isses geworden, grade nochmal gedreht heut Abend, 4-5 Umdrehungen, da is bei uns im Keller unter den Kinderradln nur noch unser olles billiges Wheelworx besser (das Ding is eh genial für den Preis).

Intuitiv Rücktritt? Unserer nimmt bei Gefahrensituationen intuitiv die Füße hoch bzw. aufn Boden und zieht an den Fingern, also keinerlei Fußbremse, dafür umso mehr die (nur vordere!) Handbremse.
Typisch Laufrad-Fahrer halt, hab das aktuell nun öfters gehört, dass die Laufrad-Generation auch nachm Umstieg aufs Fahrrad gerne mal die Füße auf den Boden setzt in Gefahrensituationen anstatt mitm Rücktritt zu bremsen.

Welche Bremsklötze empfiehlst du? Wir hatten damals immer Koolstop und die roten Magnesium-ScottMatthauser, gibt´s die eigentlich immer noch?


----------



## Lars77 (30. Mai 2013)

Ich nehme schon seit Jahren nichts anderes als Koolstop (die schwarzen), die funktionieren einfach!


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. Juni 2013)

Heute kam ein Paket von Customcranks, auf das ich so sehnsüchtig gewartet habe:





Kurbel ist eine alte LX, wahrscheinlich von 1993 und wurde jetzt auf 115 mm gekürzt, 94er Lochkreis, hat ein bisschen gedauert, bis ich das passende 32 Zahn Kettenblatt gefunden habe.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juni 2013)

Das scheint also gut geklappt zu haben mit Customcranks (wenn man Zeit hat).

Wennst jetzt nochn leichtes Innenlager nimmst, kommst auf ungefähr 600 gr insgesamt, somit halbes Gewicht vom Original!
Richtig gerechnet? Wir werden´s ja beizeiten von dir erfahren...


----------



## 68-er (5. Juni 2013)

@jenka

is ja auch ne frechheit - 1200gr für kurbel und innenlager
so passt das schon besser 


am wochenende hab ich mal meine alten radelkisten durchgeschaut 
und siehe da - ne alte xt kurbel - ein tune lager - nen easton monkey ...

die rücktrittbremse hab ich gestern mal auseinander genommen und 
frisch gefettet - das lohnt sich echt - dann noch ein paar neue 
pneus drauf und geschaut was an meinen übrigbleibseln passen könnte.

gibt es den zum originalen bremshebel nen passenden ersatz
oder besser gesagt ist der griff des angesprochene tektro näher 
am lenker ???


----------



## Deleted234438 (6. Juni 2013)

@68-er Was wiegt denn das Tune Lager und in welcher Größe hast du es?

Heute ist das Token Innenlager angekommen und wurde sofort gewogen. Gewicht wie angegeben mit exakt 208 Gramm.

Ergebnis sind genau 524 Gramm Gewichtseinsparung bei Innenlager, Kurbel Kettenblatt und den dazugehörigen Schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juni 2013)

Super!

(Was istn das für ne rote Farbe am Gewinde? Dichtungspaste? Oder Markierung, wie weit man´s reinschrauben soll?)


----------



## gtbiker (6. Juni 2013)

Schraubensicherung/Kleber


----------



## Banglabagh75 (6. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Schraubensicherung/Kleber



Ach so, Loctite. Meins ist blau und ich trag das immer direkt vorm Einschrauben (bisher nur bei Autoteilen, keine Fahrradteile) auf, dachte das "klebt" nur, wenn man´s frisch aufträgt direkt vorm Einschrauben!? 

Aber rot passt besser zu dem Innenlager, stimmt schon...


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2013)

Meins ist flüssig und giftgrün  Und bei Shimano ist es oft weiß/grau. Farbe hat insofern technisch keine Bedeutung. Gerade bei ITA Standard aber essentiell, sonst schraubt sich eine Lagerschale gerne los. Schon beim Mitfahrer gesehen, wo dann den Zug nach Hause nehmen musste...


----------



## gtbiker (8. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ach so, Loctite.


Nein.



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> ....dachte das "klebt" nur, wenn man´s frisch aufträgt direkt vorm Einschrauben!?


Nein. Schraubensicherungslack findest du an vielen Schrauben und Bauteilen, durch die mechanische Beanspruchung wird es "reaktiviert".


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juni 2013)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Nein. Schraubensicherungslack findest du an vielen Schrauben und Bauteilen, durch die mechanische Beanspruchung wird es "reaktiviert".



Cool, Danke für die Info, hab ich doch tatsächlich hier im MTB-Forum was für die Autoschrauberei gelernt (wo ich Loctite schon seit Jahren anwende, aber offensichtlich unnötigerweise immer nur in frisch-aufgeflossen).


----------



## Deleted234438 (16. Juni 2013)

Radl ist fast fertiggestellt, fehlen nur noch die Pedalen, auf die ich schon seit über 5 Wochen warte, einige Schrauben werden noch gegen Aluminium getauscht. Gewicht liegt jetzt bei 6,9XX ohne Pedale, denke das ist ein akzeptabler Wert.






Hier nochmal ein Bild, wie das Rad unmittelbar vor dem Umbau ausgesehen hat:






Kürzere Schrauben für das Kettenblatt und eine leichte Bearbeitung der Kurbel brachten nochmal 18 Gramm Gesichtsersparnis, so dass ich insgesamt 542 Gramm bei der Kurbel inkl. Innenlager eingespart habe.






Nicht viel Gewichtsersparnis, aber Bremskraft vom Feinsten.





Avid FR5 Bremshebel, Gewicht 76 Gramm, gut für kleine Kinderhände geeignet, hab noch einen Neuen über, falls jemand einen braucht.








Und weil ich große Angst vor dieser tiefen Leere habe, die nach einem Umbau kommt..


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

Respekt, 30% Gewichtsabnahme vom Serienzustand (10,2 kg nach unserer Waage) bzw. unter-7kg-Endgewicht mit nem vermutlich elend schweren Cube-Rahmen - das ist ne Ansage!
Hattest du den Rahmen selbst eigentlich irgendwann mal wiegen können? (wenn ja, wieviel wog der?)


----------



## BOOZE (17. Juni 2013)

Ist das eine Alugabel im Cube?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (17. Juni 2013)

Nein, ist eine Stahlgabel.


----------



## 68-er (17. Juni 2013)

chapò - in die richtung geht es bei mir hoffentlich auch ...
sind die avid bremsgriffe speziell für kids?


----------



## Deleted234438 (17. Juni 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> chapò - in die richtung geht es bei mir hoffentlich auch ...
> sind die avid bremsgriffe speziell für kids?



Nicht direkt, sind aber wie für Kinderhände geschaffen, das was du auf dem Bild siehst, ist noch nicht alles, da gehen mittels Einstellschraube noch 5 mm näher zum Lenker, Gewicht liegt bei nur 76 Gramm, sind immerhin 15 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis zum Originalhebel. Wenn du einen brauchst, sag Bescheid, hab noch einen neuen über.


----------



## BOOZE (17. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Respekt, 30% Gewichtsabnahme vom Serienzustand (10,2 kg nach unserer Waage) bzw. unter-7kg-Endgewicht mit nem vermutlich elend schweren Cube-Rahmen - das ist ne Ansage!



Mag ich irgendwie nicht recht glauben, ich komme bei unserem auf so ein Gewicht, bei viel leichteren Komponenten und recht leichtem Rahmen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (17. Juni 2013)

10,2 sind wohl mit Stützrädern gemeint, Originalgewicht bei meinem Rad lag bei 8794 Gramm.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (17. Juni 2013)

jenka schrieb:


> 10,2 sind wohl mit Stützrädern gemeint, Originalgewicht bei meinem Rad lag bei 8794 Gramm.


 
Richtig. 10,2 kg in Werks-/Ladenauslieferung. Bei unsrem war das eben mit Fähnchenbefestigung und Stützrädchen (haben wir auch für die Probefahrt mit Opa&Oma gebraucht, weil da konnte der Kleine noch net Radlfahren).

Wobei´s dann ohne Stützrädchen auf unsrer Waage immerhin auch noch 9,15kg sind - was da wohl die größere Gewichts-/Mess-Streuung hat: Fahrräder oder Waagen? Keine Ahnung, aber unsere Waagen zeigen jeden Tag was andres an, hab mir jetzt mal 2 Waagen nebeneinander gestellt, da wird jetzt immer parallel gemessen, aber seitdem ich das tue, zeigen zumindest beide dasselbe an, aber dafür von Tag zu Tag gerne mal 100g Unterschied, ich dreh nochmal durch mit den (Personen)Waagen, sind die mondgesteuert oder was?

Ne Fertigungsstreuung von 8,8 (eures) zu 9,1kg (unsres) würd ich aber durchaus für möglich halten (haben wir wohl Pech gehabt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (17. Juni 2013)

Ist so ein Lenker nicht zu dick für kleine Hände? Normal haben Kinderräder doch eher 19 mm (3/4 Zoll) statt 25,4 mm (1 Zoll)? Sind im Umfang immerhin fast 20 mm Unterschied...


----------



## Deleted234438 (17. Juni 2013)

Das ist sogar ein 31,8 mm Lenker, im Griffbereich sind es allerdings nur 21 mm, passt alles sehr gut, sieht viell. nur auf dem Foto etwas überdimensioniert aus.


----------



## Floh (18. Juni 2013)

Ja, ich meinte schon den Griffbereich nicht die Klemmung 
21 zu 19 ist nicht viel Unterschied das stimmt.


----------



## BikerDad (18. Juni 2013)

Ich denke das Gewicht geht schon in Ordnung, ist ja nichts dran an dem Rad. 

Im übrigen sind die Cuberahmen nicht sau schwer, unser 20 Zoll Rahmen wiegt um die 1340 gramm dass ist Kania Niveau. 
Beim 24 Zoll Kona wiegt der Rahmen knapp 1800 gramm, dass finde ich sau schwer.


----------



## Deleted234438 (21. Juni 2013)

Vorletztes Update, Pedale ist heute angekommen und wurde sofort montiert. Damit habe ich ein Gewicht von 7194 Gramm erreicht und sehr viel weniger werden wohl nicht mehr, bin aber mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Bilder gibt's morgen.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Juni 2013)

2 kg weniger ist schon ne Hausnummer, die der Kleine spüren wird.
Da wird er zukünftig wohl die Anstiege förmlich hochfliegen. 
Was meiner ja noch nicht tut, die Serienausstattung mit 9kg (ohne Stützrädchen) und 1-Gang bringt ihn an den meisten Anstiegen zum Absteigen.
Hab grad nochmal auf die 1. Seite geguckt: Dein Filius ist ja erst 3!   (Der muss ja für sein Alter relativ großgewachsen sein)
Und fährt schon so ein tolles Radl! 
(Meiner ist ja schon 5 - aber vorher konnte er auch noch net radeln)


----------



## Deleted234438 (24. Juni 2013)

Und so sieht ein fertiges Rad mit montierter Pedale aus:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juni 2013)

Die Pedale haben ein hübsches Design.

Lustig, bei der Lenkerkürze kommt das OS-Maß noch oversiziger rüber.


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juni 2013)

@ jenka: Klasse Aufbau!


----------



## Pan Tau (24. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Die Pedale haben ein hübsches Design.



Das sind die XCF03AC von xpedo - die haben 'ne ganze Menge an ziemlich schicken Pedalen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juni 2013)

Pan Tau schrieb:


> Das sind die XCF03AC von xpedo - die haben 'ne ganze Menge an ziemlich schicken Pedalen!



Ah, die hier hat AEST also abgekupfert (aber wenigstens mit ner Ti-Achse versehen):
http://www.xpedo.com/products/pedals/platform/102/hurtle-curve


----------



## Floh (25. Juni 2013)

@jenka:

Könntest Du nochmal eine Teileliste, weniger mit Gewichten als eher mit Bezugsquellen posten?
Ich bin im Moment am Zusammensuchen von Komponenten für ein 16" Rad und habe z.B. Problem ein 32Z-Kettenblatt mit 110 mm LK zu finden und einen kurzen hohen Vorbau wie Deinen.
EDIT:
Interessanter Vorbau 45mm 31,8 Klemmung 123 Gramm:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/360676578820...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

Gibt es eigentlich eine Sammlung zum Thema kindertaugliche Sättel die nicht bleischwer sind?


----------



## 68-er (25. Juni 2013)

mit 110er oder mit 94er LK ?


----------



## Deleted234438 (25. Juni 2013)

@Pan Tau Danke dir.
 @Floh: Den Vorbau habe ich hier im Forum gebraucht gekauft, bin mir nicht sicher, ob es den in Deutschland überhaupt offiziell zu kaufen gibt, habe nur bei Ebay USA was gefunden und mit den Versandkosten wird es ziemlich teuer: 

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ritchey-Pro-...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item5aed4162d5

Wenn du einen Lenker mit 25,4 mm Durchmesser verwendest, nimm doch einfach diesen Vorbau, das war mein eigentlicher Favorit:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/SQlab-Vorbau..._Fahrradteile_Komponenten&hash=item2c701f8f80

Zum Thema Kettenblatt, gibt es überhaupt 32 Zahn Kettenblätter mit 110 mm Lochkreis? Bei mir sinds 94 mm, mittlerweile ein exotisches Maß und das hat wirklich gedauert, bis ich das Richtige gefunden habe.


----------



## 68-er (25. Juni 2013)

Ist das Thema Kettenblatt denn so schwierig???
ich hatte noch eins von TA liegen und die haben 
doch so ziemlich jede größe im sortiment ...


----------



## Floh (25. Juni 2013)

Ich habe eine BMX-Kurbel im Auge (135 mm Kurbellänge, 400 Gramm, 110 mm LK) und finde als kleinstes KB nur 34 Zähne. Deswegen die Frage.


----------



## 68-er (25. Juni 2013)

32 zähne bei 110mm geht nicht - da sind schon die schrauben der kette im weg
das kleinste das ich kenne gibts von TA und hat 33 zähne ...
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...tt-33-Zaehne-110-Lk-schwarz-Mitte--23180.html


----------



## Floh (25. Juni 2013)

Na ja gut, auf die 3% kommt es dann auch nicht an 
Ich finde diese BMX-Kurbel





einfach so schick und sie hat nur 135 mm Kurbellänge...


----------



## 68-er (25. Juni 2013)

oh ja - die sind wirklich sehr schick
aber für meinen laufenden meter etwas zu groß ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (25. Juni 2013)

Nur Geduld! Und es gibt sie in rot, blau und schwarz... Für 70 USD ganz OK.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Nur Geduld! Und es gibt sie in rot, blau und schwarz... Für 70 USD ganz OK.



Sehr schön, stimmt.
Wir bräuchten sie dann in rot-blau-weiß (auf jedem Kurbelarm)! 

Das sind wohl AC-Kurbeln, die gibt´s doch normalerweise in D auch!?

Die Länge ist doch stramme 20mm länger als Cube original (115mm)... 

Gewicht ist aber leicht für BMX-Kurbeln, dachte, diese Art von Fahrradteile seien immer sehr schwer!?


----------



## Floh (25. Juni 2013)

Die 70 USD finde ich unschlagbar. Bezugsquelle in Deutschland hast Du nicht griffbereit?


----------



## BikerDad (25. Juni 2013)

die gibt es in Deutschland nicht.

Ich hatte sie aus den USA, gibt es für Vierkant oder Vielzahn.

Mich hatten sie letzlich mit Zoll und Versand 120 Euro gekostet. 
Das ist aber schon ne Weile her, ich glaube die Einfuhrgrenze wurde in letzter Zeit mal erhöht.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juni 2013)

BikerDad schrieb:


> die gibt es in Deutschland nicht.
> 
> Ich hatte sie aus den USA, gibt es für Vierkant oder Vielzahn.
> 
> ...



Bis 150 incl. Fracht/Versand ist zollfrei, es werden nur 19% Einfuhrumsatzsteuer erhoben.
Habe erst vor ein paar Monaten ein USA-Päckchen bekommen.


----------



## BikerDad (25. Juni 2013)

dann wird`s natürlich günstiger wie bei mir. 

noch angemerkt sei, der Q Faktor ist etwas höher als bei einer gekürzten 730 Kurbel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pan Tau (25. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich eine Sammlung zum Thema kindertaugliche Sättel die nicht bleischwer sind?



Eine separate (Link-)Sammlung zum Thema Kindersättel gibt es noch nicht, aber im Rahmen Deines Projekts kannst Du natürlich gerne eine solche anlegen 

http://www.selleroyal.com/products/saddles/junior/ hat auf alle Fälle eine eigene Junior Linie, aus der ich mich für div. Projekte bedient habe.


----------



## Floh (25. Juni 2013)

152 mm und 315 Gramm??
Ich fahre 143 mm und mein Junior hat definitiv einen kleineren Hintern als ich... oder sehe ich da etwas ganz falsch?

Ich werde dann wohl mal Linksammlungen anlegen müssen...
Specialized 110 mm, 310 Gramm: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftb/saddles/bmxyouth-saddles/kids-body-geometry-saddle


----------



## Y_G (26. Juni 2013)

Wegen Vorbau, schau mal bei bike-components nach dem KCNC Fly-Ride


----------



## 68-er (26. Juni 2013)

ich kenne in der größe keinen leichteren vorbau als den kcnc
einziger nachteil is das er nur 5° steigung hat ...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Juni 2013)

@ 68-er: Mach doch mal nen Thread auf bzw. zeig mal dein getuntes Cube mit einer paar Bildern mehr und ein paar Details, ich seh schon, da stecken interessante Teile dran!
Welches Endgewicht hast du erreicht?


----------



## 68-er (26. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Welches Endgewicht hast du erreicht?


bei den paar Sachen lohnt doch kein eigener tread ...
gekauft hatte ich bisher nur: reifen, schläuche, vorbau und Bremshebel (danke jenka)
das meiste hatte ich eh noch liegen: tune tretlager und stützte, easton monkey gekürzt, dorcus pedale etwas waden freundlicher, bontrager griffe xx lite gekürzt
 ne alte xt kurbel is gerade beim kürzen - da kommt ein stronglight kettenblatt nebst kmc dran und ein bashguard den ich gerade am bauen bin - und gut is ... ;-)


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Juni 2013)

68-er schrieb:


> bei den paar Sachen lohnt doch kein eigener tread ...
> gekauft hatte ich bisher nur: reifen, schläuche, vorbau und Bremshebel (danke jenka)
> das meiste hatte ich eh noch liegen: tune tretlager und stützte, easton monkey gekürzt, dorcus pedale etwas waden freundlicher, bontrager griffe xx lite gekürzt
> ne alte xt kurbel is gerade beim kürzen - da kommt ein stronglight kettenblatt nebst kmc dran und ein bashguard den ich gerade am bauen bin - und gut is ... ;-)



Okay, die Teile weiß ich jetzt. Und das Ergebnis!? (Gewicht)

Hast leichte Schläuche gefunden? Wenn ja, welche? (Hab schon mal online gesucht und auch einige Ebay-Shopper angeschrieben, die hatten aber nix in 16")


----------



## markus964 (28. Juni 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> 152 mm und 315 Gramm??
> Ich fahre 143 mm und mein Junior hat definitiv einen kleineren Hintern als ich... oder sehe ich da etwas ganz falsch?
> 
> Ich werde dann wohl mal Linksammlungen anlegen müssen...
> Specialized 110 mm, 310 Gramm: http://www.specialized.com/de/de/ftb/saddles/bmxyouth-saddles/kids-body-geometry-saddle


 
Hallo Floh,

unser XLC 'Everyday' Kinder-Sattel in 230x136mm wiegt ca 280g (gewogene 279g) und kostet 13 Euro. 
Die Qualität ist gut und hat die letzten 2 Jahre neuwertig überlebt.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/XLC-Kinder-Sattel-Everyday-230x136-schwarz/dp/B0035ZA002/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1372411181&sr=8-1&keywords=xlc+everyday+kinder"]XLC Kinder-Sattel 'Everyday': Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Floh (28. Juni 2013)

Ja, in dem Bereich liegen die wohl alle. Aber der Preis ist top. Den schau ich mir an.


----------



## Jensemann1974 (30. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe meinem Sohn (wird 4) ein Cube 160 2012 gebraucht gekauft. Soweit alles ok. 
Mein problem, Ich finde die original Bremse zu schwer und ungenau. Welche Bremse könnt Ihr mir empfehlen? Wäre Umrüstung auf eine Mini V-Brage zB Tektra RX5 empfehlenswert? Wenn ja Griff auch mittauschen,was empfehlt Ihr mir da? Brauche Ich einen neuen Bowdenzug, welche Länge sollte dieser dann haben?

Zum Thema Hinterrad schwergängig. Also meines geht einigermassen. Aber wie habt Ihr das denn geöffnet und neu gereinigt/gefettet? Hat niemand von euch eines mit Freilauf montiert und dafür ne 2. V-Brake hinten montiert?

danke euch erstmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Das ist nicht so ganz einfach. Die kurzen V-Brakes für Crosser (Tektro RX-6 oder RX-5) haben weil sie kürzer sind ein anderes Hebelverhältnis das auf Rennrad-Bremsgriffe abgestimmt ist.  Wenn Du aber kürzere V-Brakes mit MTB-Hebeln verbaust werden die Handkräfte höher, aber auch die Wege kleiner. Es gibt einige Leute hier im Forum die das gemacht haben, vielleicht können sie was dazu sagen. Es ist ja nicht so viel Masse zu verzögern.
Die RX-6 ist etwas länger als die RX-5, bei der hätte ich auch Bedenken ob sie an dickeren Reifen vorbei geht (von der Höhe alleine).
Normale MTB-Bremsen: Relativ günstig zu kriegen sind Avid SD-5. Die SD-7 sind leichter, aber auch deutlich teurer.
Ich habe meinem Junior eine Avid SD-5 an sein BMW Kidsbike montiert. Zusammen mit einem Shimano-Hebel funktioniert das jetzt ziemlich gut...


----------



## hawkes (30. Juli 2013)

Was ist denn das für eine Alu-Hülse ums Steuerrohr?


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Das IST das Steuerrohr... 
Ich denke sie haben das so dick gemacht damit es an das Rahmenprofil halbwegs stimmig anschliesst.
Aber Leichtbau ist anders. Das Rad wiegt 6,5 kg.


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juli 2013)

Dann is die Gabel aber nicht orischinal, oder? Das sieht nicht so recht stimmig aus... Foto von der Seite würde mich ma interessieren.


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Also ich hab nix gemacht an der Gabel die sieht immer so aus. Dass sie nicht zum fetten Rahmen passt, da sind wir einer Meinung.


----------



## hawkes (30. Juli 2013)

Achso. Vor allem der Steuersatz oben hat mich irritiert, der wirkt ja nur halb so groß wie das Steuerrohr. 

Da die Gabel blau war, war ich davon ausgegangen das das Fahrrad selber auch blau ist. Aber ok, es ist wie es ist.


----------



## Floh (30. Juli 2013)

Das Fahrrad gibt´s in blau, orange und rot, aber der Hauptrahmen ist immer silber. Siehe hier: http://shop.bmwgroup.com/Bikes/BMW-...html;sid=-emQvyIlj6LGvnPLbxK25RCFOLj7weN0kpc=

Muhaha sehe gerade: 6kg als Laufrad, 8 kg mit Antriebseinheit... Das heisst mit dem 20 Zoll Rad werden wir sogar leichter sein als jetzt!


----------



## Deleted234438 (30. Juli 2013)

Da mein Thread irgendwo aus der Tiefe ausgegraben wurde, kann ich gleich mal ein klitzekleines Update loswerden, aktuelles Gewicht liegt bei 7184 Gramm. Wer noch Schrauben, glaub M5 x 15 in dieser Farbe braucht, kann mich ja anschreiben, hab noch einige übrig.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

Die orangen Schrauben sind schön, wir haben auch ein paar Stück davon, müssen mal an´s orange eloxierte Principia (26").

Orange als (Schräubchen-)Eloxalfarbe ist irgendwie relativ neu, kommt´s mir vor. Früher ist mir das nie übern Weg gelaufen - dafür war damals purple noch gängiger, das ist heute wohl out!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (31. Juli 2013)

sind die wirklich orange oder gold, auf dem Laptop sehe ich das leider nicht richtig. Röhre war doch besser als TFT  Alu oder Titan?


----------



## Deleted234438 (31. Juli 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> sind die wirklich orange oder gold, auf dem Laptop sehe ich das leider nicht richtig. Röhre war doch besser als TFT  Alu oder Titan?



Ist Orange und aus Alu, ca 1 Gramm pro Schraube.


----------



## Y_G (31. Juli 2013)

Schade, gold hätt ich wohl genommen, wobei ich bisher nur Titan freigegeben bekommen habe.


----------



## Floh (31. Juli 2013)

Kein Wunder, Aluminium taugt auch nicht als Schrauben-Material ausser zu Deko-Zwecken. Der E-Modul ist miserabel und der elastische Bereich zu klein.


----------



## trolliver (31. Juli 2013)

Für'n Klemmbereich (Vorbauten, Sattel etc.) würde ich auch kein Alu nehmen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (31. Juli 2013)

Bei einem 17 Kilo Kind seh ich kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Floh schrieb:


> Kein Wunder, Aluminium taugt auch nicht als Schrauben-Material ausser zu Deko-Zwecken. Der E-Modul ist miserabel und der elastische Bereich zu klein.



Aluschrauben sind aber jahrzehntelang erprobt (auch selbst, auf MTB-Reise und bei zahlreichen Competitions aller Disziplinen bis auf Downhill) bei:
Bremsen, Schaltung, Vorbau, usw.; und Flaschenhalter sowieso.

tune (und damit meine Clique und ich, wir hatten alle ersten Produkte von tune, kriegten das Zeugs damals als "Sponsoring" günstiger) begann schon in den 90er Jahren mit Aluschrauben-Tuning bei allen möglichen Schraubpositionen.


----------



## Floh (1. August 2013)

Meine Aussage war rein technisch gemeint. Für einen Ingenieur ist eine Schraube aus Aluminium nix. Wir könnten jetzt anfangen über Verspannungs-Diagramme, Spannungsausschläge, Hookesche Gerade usw. zu diskutieren aber das wäre fehl am Platz. 

Trinkflaschenhalter und Bremsen und Shifter, OK, da hält sogar eine Aluschraube, aber an Sattel, Lenker und sonstwo an Klemmverbindungen hat das nichts zu suchen. Da müsste man dann Titan nehmen wenn man unbedingt Gewicht sparen will.

Nur meine Meinung


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Ist schon okay.

Du als Techniker betrachtest die Sache von der technischen Seite, ich als Nicht-Techniker halt mich zwangsläufig an die Methode "trial and error", d. h. ich probier´s halt einfach aus oder muss mich alternativ auf´s Ausprobieren anderer verlassen.

Hat beides seine Vor- und Nachteile: Ich muss mit meiner Methode nix berechnen, dafür weißt du mit deiner Methode viele Praxisergebnisse vielleicht schon vorher.
(In den Fällen, in denen die Theorie mit der Praxis übereinstimmt)


----------



## trolliver (1. August 2013)

Bei der Klemme am Sattel, ok. Am Lenker trial an error? Trau ich mich einfach nicht.


----------



## Deleted234438 (1. August 2013)

Hat jemand böse Erfahrungen vorzuweisen? Wenn ja, werde ich innerhalb weniger Tage auf Titan wechseln, versprochen, mit Fotobeweis!


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Mir ist mal ein Alulenker gebrochen. Ich habe mich Gott sei Dank gut abfangen können und nur eine Schnittwunde davongetragen. Zweien meiner Freunde ging es anders. Der eine mit kompliziertem Armbruch, der andere mit zermatschtem Gesicht. Allerdings alle Male der Lenker, nicht die Klemmung durch Aluschrauben.

Ist letztendlich Gefühlssache (außer für Ingenieure).


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mir ist mal ein Alulenker gebrochen. Ich habe mich Gott sei Dank gut abfangen können und nur eine Schnittwunde davongetragen. Zweien meiner Freunde ging es anders. Der eine mit kompliziertem Armbruch, der andere mit zermatschtem Gesicht. Allerdings alle Male der Lenker, nicht die Klemmung durch Aluschrauben.
> 
> Ist letztendlich Gefühlssache (außer für Ingenieure).



Okay, dumm gelaufen für die Kumpels - aber ich würde sagen, gut 99% aller MTBer fahren entweder Alu-Lenker oder (noch verrufener) Carbon-Lenker!
D. h. außer den von dir beschriebenen Fällen fährt alle Welt wohl recht gut und sicher mit Alu-Lenkern.
War das vielleicht einfach nur eine fehlerhafte Serie?


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. August 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Mir ist mal ein Alulenker gebrochen. Ich habe mich Gott sei Dank gut abfangen können und nur eine Schnittwunde davongetragen. Zweien meiner Freunde ging es anders. Der eine mit kompliziertem Armbruch, der andere mit zermatschtem Gesicht. Allerdings alle Male der Lenker, nicht die Klemmung durch Aluschrauben.
> 
> Ist letztendlich Gefühlssache (außer für Ingenieure).




Alles Erwachsene nehm ich mal an, nix mit 17 kg Gewicht, fahrt ihr jetzt Stahllenker?


----------



## trolliver (2. August 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Das ist beiden völlig unabhängig voneinander passiert, die kannten sich nicht einmal. Ich habe auch weiterhin Alulenker, aber keine Aluschrauben an der Klemmung. Wobei die Klemmung zwischen Lenker und Vorbau heutzutage ja meist mit vier Schrauben versehen ist. Das ist vielleicht etwas anderes. Allerdings würde ich dann nach jeder Tour die Schrauben kontrollieren.


----------



## tripletschiee (2. August 2013)

Ich hab 1991 an mein Raleigh Technium Peak saugeile und damals sündhaft teure Syncros Parts montiert: Vorbau (Cattleprod) und Sattelstütze. 
Beides wurde sofort damals mit von Uli Fahl höchstpesönlich verschickten Aluschrauben gepimpt. Der Vorbau hatte niemals Probleme, bei der Sattelstütze sind beide Aluschrauben im Jahr 2006 (!!!) nach 15 Jahren Mishandlung gebrochen. Mein Kampfgewicht ist in der Zeit von ca. 80kg auf ca. 90kg gestiegen.

Grundsätzlich mache ich mein Schraubentuning seitdem wie folgt (an allen Rädern - groß und klein):
Aluminium:
- V-Brake Befestigung
- Bremszugklemmung
- Bremshebenbefestigung
- Schalthebelbefestigung
- Schutzblechbefestigung
- Kurbelschrauben (zuerst mit Stahlschrauben vormontieren!)
- Flaschenhalter
- Aheadkappe
- Beleuchtungsbefestigungen
- "Abdeck"schrauben (z.B. Flaschenhalter, wenn nicht genutzt)
- Sattelstütze (wenn wie beim alten Islabike eine M8 oder größer verwendet wird)
- ...

Titan:
- Scheibenbremsen
- Sattelstütze
- Sattelklemme
- Vorbau
- Rahmenschrauben (z.B. beim Fully)
- Gepäckträger
- ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (2. August 2013)

@tripletschiee: so ist's recht. Damit würde ich konform gehen.

Es ist eine völlig unterschiedliche Diskussion ob Lenker brechen oder ob man versucht eine dauerhaft fest vorgespannte Verbindung zu erzeugen mit einer Schraube deren Material dazu nicht taugt.
Stahl hat einen E-Modul von 210.000 N/mm². Alu hat nur ein Drittel davon (70.000 N/mm²) Dabei ist es unerheblich ob hochfest oder butterweich, der E-Modul BLEIBT UNVERÄNDERT.
Und das wiederum bedeutet, eine Alu-Schraube gleichen Durchmessers längt sich dreimal so viel wie eine Stahlschraube beim Anziehen und produziert logischerweise nicht die gleichen Vorspannkräfte wie eine Stahlschraube. Zieht man sie auf das gleiche Moment an ist sie wahrscheinlich eh kaputt.

Habe ich also eine nicht ausreichend vorgespannte Verbindung, kann es im Betrieb passieren dass die Schraube vollständig entlastet wird. Dann ist die Schraubverbindung nicht mehr sicher, und durch das vollständige Entlasten kann es passieren dass die Schraube schnell versagt.

So jetzt doch mal das Verspannungs-Schaubild:


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. August 2013)

Wenns 15 Jahre bei einem 80 bzw. 90 kg Mann gehalten hat, wird's die nächsten 100 Jahre bei einem 17 kg Kind halten, verschiedene interessante Meinungen dazu, gefällt mir.


----------



## BOOZE (2. August 2013)

Dann kam einer und hat es einfach gemacht Zitat ende. 

Ich habe an meinem Downhiller an der hinteren Bremszange Aluschrauben verbaut, einfach mal zu testzwecken was passiert und irgendwie passiert da bisher nichts.
Ob ich welche an einem Vorbau montieren würde, wohl nicht.


----------



## Y_G (2. August 2013)

das Problem bei der ganzen Aktion ist "wahrscheinlich wird es halten". Es ist halt nicht sicher, Titan schon. Der Mehrpreis ist mir mein Kind wert. Ich sehe das wie tripletschiee, die Liste würde ich so unterschreiben...


----------



## Deleted234438 (2. August 2013)

Es wurde ja alles gesagt...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. August 2013)

tripletschiee schrieb:


> Beides wurde sofort damals mit von Uli Fahl höchstpesönlich verschickten Aluschrauben gepimpt. Der Vorbau hatte niemals Probleme, bei der Sattelstütze sind beide Aluschrauben im Jahr 2006 (!!!) nach 15 Jahren Mishandlung gebrochen. Mein Kampfgewicht ist in der Zeit von ca. 80kg auf ca. 90kg gestiegen.



Interessante Erfahrung. Allerdings ist dein Kampfgewicht nicht von schlechten Eltern, ich lieg da konstant 20 kg drunter.
Und unsere Kinder hier, für die die Kidsbikes hier ja sind, noch mehr.

In deiner Auflistung hast du ja unter "Vorbau" Titanschrauben stehen, obwohl du von deinen Aluschrauben am Vorbau keine Nachteile berichtet/erfahren hast!?


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. August 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> das Problem bei der ganzen Aktion ist "wahrscheinlich wird es halten". Es ist halt nicht sicher, Titan schon. Der Mehrpreis ist mir mein Kind wert. Ich sehe das wie tripletschiee, die Liste würde ich so unterschreiben...



Wenn ich bedenke, wieviel Geld wir in unser Projekt reinbuttern (nach bisherigem Stand ein Drei- bis Vierfaches des Radpreises, dann geht es (zumindest bei uns) nicht um den "Mehrpreis", sondern um das Mehrgewicht: Alu ist leichter als Titan (bei den Schrauben)!

Ich überlege grade fieberhaft, welche Schraube am Radl (außer den Achsschrauben) es gibt, die bei einem Bruch fatale Folgen hätte.
Vielleicht die Schrauben, die die Lenkerbefestigung des Vorbaus halten. Mehr fällt mir dann schon gar nicht mehr ein...


----------



## tripletschiee (3. August 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> In deiner Auflistung hast du ja unter "Vorbau" Titanschrauben stehen, obwohl du von deinen Aluschrauben am Vorbau keine Nachteile berichtet/erfahren hast!?



Schau Dir mal den Cattleprod Vorbau an. Der umschließt den Lenker komplett und läßt nur einen kleinen Klemmspalt frei. Da reichen Aluschrauben. Da gibt es kein Adhoc-Versagen.
Im Gegensatz zu den doppelten Klemmungen, hier ist Alu zu wenig. Obwohl bei Islabike M7er (!!!) Schrauben verbaut sind. Da würde ich dann fast schon wieder zu Alu greifen... aber eben nur fast. Ich hab dann doch lieber Titanschrauben genommen.


----------



## Cybertect (22. Oktober 2013)

Kauft euch doch einfach ein Islabike mit 5,98kg, dann spart ihr euch den Terz......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (22. Oktober 2013)

Cybertect schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch einfach ein Islabike mit 5,98kg, dann spart ihr euch den Terz......



wohl vom Regen in die Traufe...? 
Diese Isla Penner liefern eben nicht mehr ausserhalb ihrer Insel oder USA.


----------



## Roelof (22. Oktober 2013)

Einen Einwand hätte ich schon - an den Bremsschreiben kann man bei den Kids sicher 3x Alu und 3x Titan verwenden - bringt nicht viel, aber hält und gibt es in bunt...


----------



## Deleted234438 (22. Oktober 2013)

Cybertect schrieb:


> Kauft euch doch einfach ein Islabike mit 5,98kg, dann spart ihr euch den Terz......



Ja hast recht, ich wurde gestern noch von Islabikes angerufen, unschlagbares Angebot haben sie mir gemacht, hab aber abgelehnt.


----------



## trolliver (22. Oktober 2013)

Hatten wohl noch Ladenhüter aus der ersten Serie mit Rücktritt...


----------



## Cybertect (22. Oktober 2013)

Falls ihr keine Freunde in England habt gibt es noch die Frog Bikes. Wiegen 6,9 kg und kosten 185 Pfund.

 Frog 48


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

bei den 20 und 24 Zöllern kann man sich als leichte Alternative auch mal die Stevens Kid Sport SL ansehen.

Habe gestern gerade ein Kid Sport SL 24" Mod2014 für meine Tochter geordert. Preismässig sind die auch günstiger wie Kania oder Isla. Und auch als gute, relativ leichte Tuningbasis taugen die Kid Sport SL's. 
http://www.stevensbikes.de/2014/index.php?bik_id=147&cou=DE&lang=de_DE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (23. Oktober 2013)

Am besten eigenen Thread für Stevens, Originalgewicht mal messen und dann Tuning-Aktionen dazu.


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Am besten eigenen Thread für Stevens, Originalgewicht mal messen und dann Tuning-Aktionen dazu.



werde ich machen, wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Hatten wohl noch Ladenhüter aus der ersten Serie mit Rücktritt...



die Rücktrittversionen werden standardmässig in der USA Abteilung von denen angeboten (kein Witz).


----------



## trolliver (23. Oktober 2013)

Nein, ich weiß. Das liegt an den gesetzlichen Vorschriften in Amiland bez. den Rädern, die bei uns Spieleräder heißen und daher auf dem Bürgersteig fahren müssen. Bei denen ist halt die Rücktrittbremse dafür vorgeschrieben. War mir bis zu den Islarädern, die über Amiland zu uns kommen könnten, aber auch neu.


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

trolliver schrieb:


> Bei denen ist halt die Rücktrittbremse dafür vorgeschrieben.



Ich habe das auch schon gehört. Jedoch kann ich über solch einen Unsinn nur den Kopf schütteln ( wie bei manch anderen Vorschriften und Gesetzen von denen auch ).


----------



## Deleted234438 (23. Oktober 2013)

Gehört jetzt aber so langsam nicht zum Thema..


----------



## Floh (23. Oktober 2013)

Genau:


----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

darf ich fragen was das für eine "Kette" ist und kommt der/die User(in) klar mit dieser Kurbelarmlänge ?


----------



## Roelof (23. Oktober 2013)

ur hübsch mit den nippeln...
 @sig: das ist ein Kettenschutz, der über die Kette geklemmt wird...


----------



## Floh (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Kurbellänge ist 120 mm. War eigentlich für das 20 Zoll Bike geplant aber ich musste umdisponieren weil noch 7-8 cm Innenbeinlänge fehlen für das 20er.
Ich habe schon eine weitere gebrauchte Kurbel liegen um sie ggf. kürzer zu machen, aber nach den ersten Ausfahrten scheint es mir OK zu sein. Vor allem kommt mir aber das 34er KB sehr klein vor. Er war trittfrequenzmäßig im Flachen schon wieder am Limit. Da würde eine kürzere Kurbel auch nicht helfen.
Der Kettenschutz ist ein Chainrunner, gibt es bei ebay 6 Meter für 40 Euro. Ich hab das auch am Tandem auf der linken Seite und an meinem Rohloff-Bike installiert. Geiles Ding. Die Kette bleibt geschmiert und das Bein bleibt sauber. Und wiegt fast nix.

   @Roelof: Danke für die Idee mit den roten und blauen Nippeln, hab ich wie Du siehst auch gleich gemacht! 14 Speichen mit Nippeln sparen pro Rad 60 Gramm, und die Alu-Nippel sind deutlich leichter als die originalen. Abgesehen davon dass sie viel schöner sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siq (23. Oktober 2013)

coole Sache dieser Kettenschutz ( das Bike natürlich sowieso  ). Den kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## runner42 (4. April 2014)

@Floh: Kompliment, das Bike ist erste Sahne. Habe meinem Kurzen auch soeben eins bestellt. Hab lange mit mir gerungen, zwischen Pepperbikes, Kokua, Kania, Woom und Co. Trotz der etwas höheren Gewichtes ist doch das Cube geworden und dem Gewicht will ich dann zuleibe rücken, sobald es da ist. Dieser Fred gibt mir dazu schon ziemlich viele Anregungen. Ich wüsste gerne mal, welchen Lenker und Vorbau Du verwendet hast.
Auch beim Thema Kurbel/Innenlager bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Ich suche nämlich nach 'ner Lösung, wobei ich neben dem Chainrunner noch 'nen Bashguard habe. Daher liebäugel ich z.Z. mit dieser Kurbelgarnitur (S600, 175mm, 33 Zähne). 



Dazu bräuchte ich dann natürlich 'nen Truvativ Power-Spline Innenlager, doch dafür warte ich, bis das Bike angekommen ist und ich die Kettenlinie messen kann. Die Kurbel möchte ich gerne hier kürzen lassen, sofern das bei dieser geht.
http://www.highpath.net/index.html
Ist zwar in England aber scheinbar macht's wohl hier niemand und ich traue mir das nicht zu.

Ich wollte dann die Pedale "XLC Ultralight III PD-M13 weiß" einbauen. Doch ich werde auch hier mal abwarten und messen, wie breit die dann bauen.



Bilder folgen, sobald die ersten Plaäne umgesetzt sind.


----------



## Deleted234438 (4. April 2014)

Kleines Update, bevor der kleine Bruder das Rad übernimmt, Hälfte der Speichen entfernt, Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen und ein Odyssey Sattel, Gewicht 6,919 Gramm.


----------



## Floh (6. April 2014)

schön dass es nach der ganzen Arbeit noch einer weiteren Generation nützt! 7 kg is echt ein guter Wert für ein Bike von der Stange. Habe mich auch für das Cube entschieden weil da mit wenig Aufwand so viel Ersparnis drin ist.
@runner42: Der Lenker ist ein Carbonteil aus China, der Vorbau ist ein KCNC Flyride, der wird hier gerne genommen.


----------



## runner42 (20. Mai 2014)

So, mein "Cube 160 Kid Team" Projekt war schön und geht leider schon wieder den Ende.

Nach den vielen Anregungen in diesem Fred war ich richtig "angefixt". Bisher hab ich meine Bikes "von der Stange" bzw. vom Händler customized gekauft. Daher fand ich's ziemlich spannend, passende Teile zu finden. Insbesondere die Suche nach 'ner passenden Kurbel/Innenlager Kombination war nicht einfach. Letztlich hab ich eine auf 115mm gekürzte SRAM600 mit 'nem Sinz SBJC-01 mit Vierkant bei http://bikesmithdesign.com/index.html in Minneapolis bestellt. Das hat alles wunderbar geklappt und das Sinz Innenlager wiegt (ebenso wie das TOKEN Innenlager) 212g, hat aber eine Spindellänge von 108mm, welches bei 46mm Kettenlinie besser passt. DIe Kurbeln sind zwar etwas breit, aber ich war die Suche nach passenden Kurbeln irgendwann satt. Dazu gab's dann noch ein "CHROMAG Clocker 33 Zähne" Kettenblatt mit einem "Hope Bash Guard" in blau. Den Chainrunner hatte ich bereits bei KOKUA Bikes sowie hier im Forum gesehen und fand die Lösung gut. Wie ihr auf den Fotos sehen könnt, war Gewichtsreduktion unter allen Umständen nicht mein Motto. Deshalb eben auch der Bashguard, Chainrunner, Barends, Aluständer und Satteltasche. Um bei der gleichen Farbe zu bleiben, hab ich deshalb auch die Spacer und Ahead Kappe von Hope genommen, obwohl es auch leichtere Alternativen von Reset und KCNC gab. Die Promax Carbon Sattelstütze hab ich aus dem Fred übernommen, jedoch auch die Klemme gegen eine "Procraft PRC SPK1" mit 8,5g getauscht. Die Stollenreifen mussten auch erstmal den Schwalbe BigApple weichen, obwohl es darüber etwas Diskussionen mit der Frau gab. "....weiß sieht doch soooo schön aus" erstens sieht's nur anfangs schön aus und zweitens, wenn's nach ihr geht, dann fährt er erst mit 18 auf unbefestigten Wegen im Wald <ROFL>  Aber im Ernst, momentan rollt er mit den Schwalbe's viel leichter und vermutlich steigt er auf's 20" um, bevor er Stollenreifen braucht. Und weiter geht's. Da's den kurzen Ritchey Vorbau mit der Steigung in Europa scheinbar nicht mehr gibt, bin ich auf den "Pro MTB Shorty" mit 60mm und 35° ausgewichen, zumal ich keinen Oversize Lenker einbauen wollte. Da kam mir der PRO mit 25,4mm ganz gelegen. Ich hab mich für den "Easton - EC70 Low Riser" entschieden und diesen auf die Breite des Originallenkers gekürzt. Bei den Bremsen bin ich auf die Avid Single Digit 7 sowie den Avid FR-5 Bremshebel gegangen. Die Pedale sind auch die bekannten XPEDO geworden, da diese nach diversen Meinungen ziemlich zu klein für Erwachsene sind. Damit also perfekt für das Kid Bike. Von ein paar Kleinteilen abgesehen (LED Beleuchtung, Pedalreflektoren, Anhängerkupplung, Schaumstoffgriffe, Kettenblattschrauben) abgesehen, war's das. Das Innenlager mit dem Kettenblatt und den Kurbeln hab ich gleich bei meinem Örtlichen einbauen lassen und dabei auch mal die hintere Naben schmieren lassen. Das neue Bike hatte ebenso wie einige andere hier das Problem mit dem Leichtlauf.

Ich hab hier mal Liste mit Teilen und Gewichten. Wie gesagt, ich musste nicht unbedingt unter ein bestimmtes Gewicht kommen. Ich sag's mal so, der Nutzwert stand im Vordergrund, d.h., mit weniger Gewicht den gleichen Komfort wie Ständer, Kettenschutz, Schutzblech usw. Deshalb hab ich auch drauf verzichtet, Speichen zu entfernen. Ausserdem will er unbedingt wie der Papa mit dem Anhänger fahren. Momentan ist noch nicht abzusehen, dass mein Kurzer damit in den Bikepark will. Daher also eher mehr auf Road getrimmt.

Ausgangsgewicht ohne Stützräder
und mit Serienständer:	 9,09kg

Fahrradständer	original	 222g
ATRAN VELO MOVE gekürzt   189g

Reifen original	   988g
Schwalbe BigApple	 734g

Sattel original	   300g
XLC Junior everyday	 281g

Lenker original	   185g
Easton - EC70 Low Riser   120g

Vorbau   original	   200g
Pro MTB Shorty	   132g

Sattelstütze original	 280g
Promax Carbon	   164g

Sattelstützenklemme	 29g
Procraft PRC SPK1	 8g

Kettenschutz original	 235g
Hope Bashguard	 65g
Chainrunner	   12g

Kettenblatt inkl. Kurbel	 860g
SRAM S600 gekürzt	 keine Angabe
CHROMAG Clocker 32T   52g

Innenlager original	 340g
Sinz SBJC-01	   212g

Klingel		 20g
RFR Klingel	   17g

Bremsgriff	   93g
Avid FR-5	   78g

Bremse vorn	   252g
Avid Single Digit 7	 210g

Griffe		 54g
Bontrager Race XXX Lite   13g

KOKUA Schutzblech gekürzt   92gr

Barends	   100g


Reflektoren der Laufräder   - 68g

+ Satteltasche, Beleuchtung, Anhängerkupplung	



 

 

 

 

 






Und nachdem ich nun einmal angefixt bin, geht's mit dem 20" nun weiter. Ich schon das Giant XTC Jr. 20" im Keller stehen (hier aus'm Bikemarkt) und bereits mit dem Umbau begonnen. Jedenfalls wird die Auswahl an Teilen grösser, auch hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (10. November 2014)

Aloha,

nach dem mitlesen infiziert, hier nun das (derzeitige) Ende der Umbaumaßnahmen (wobei die Pedale auf jeden Fall neu kommen):





Leider fehlen meiner Prinzessin noch 2...4 cm Schrittlänge...
Danke an alle für die Ideen und das Austüfteln!

Grüßle Andi


----------



## elvis4u (23. März 2015)

Hallo beisammen.
Mein "Cube 160 Team kid" Umbau neigt sich dem Ende zu.
Verwendet wurden größtenteils die hier schon im Thread vorgeschlagenen Teile.
Die Kurbel hab ich hier aus dem Forum (danke an Fisch123).
Gesamtgewicht liegt bei 7030g. Ich hab jetzt aber auch nicht mehr den Ehrgeiz unter 7kg zu kommen
Die ersten Touren sind gefahren und man kommt endlich auch mal etwas schneller vorwärts im Vergleich zum 12" Hotrock.
Danke für die Vorarbeit die hier schon geleistet wurde.
Viele Grüße Michi


----------



## Fisch123 (23. März 2015)

Sehr schön geworden! Da kannste ja schon mal das 20er in Angriff nehmen.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## fazanatas (23. März 2015)

Hier stand Quatsch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (23. März 2015)

Was ist das für ein Kettenschutz?


----------



## Diman (23. März 2015)

http://chainrunner.de


----------



## Fisch123 (24. März 2015)

Suche den originalen SCAPE Sattel vom 160er CUBE, kann ruhig defekt sein, brauche nur die Schale.
Wer was hat bitte melden, Danke


----------



## OnTheFly (1. April 2015)

Hallo, 
ich gehöre inzwischen auch den "Infizierten" 
Bin gerade dabei den Cube 160er meines Juniors zu modifizieren. Ich habe bereits die Hinterradnabe komplett ausseinandergenommen, gereinigt, neu gefettet und vernünftig zusammengebaut. Die Nabe dreht deutlicher leichter als vorher. 

Nur bei der Kurbel komme ich nicht wirklich weiter! Die Auswahl an verfügbaren Kurbeln dieser Art ist begrenzt bzw. gar nicht vorhanden. Wenn jemand etwas passendes hat; wäre ich über eine PN sehr Dankbar. 

Werde vorerst die bestehende Kurbelscheibe mit Löchern versehen. Ich weiss nicht was man sich dabei gedacht hat mit der massiven Scheibe. 

Gruß,
OTF


----------



## Fisch123 (1. April 2015)

du hast ne Unterhaltung


----------



## OnTheFly (4. April 2015)

Hallo,

hier mein Zwischenstand.











Ich konnte der Kurbel ca. 200gr. durch entfernen der überflüssigen Masse entlocken. Wiegt jetzt insgesamt 687gr. 





Geändert wurden noch der Lenker, Griffe, Bremsanlage, Pedale und die Reifen. 
Die Hälfte der Speichen ist ebenfalls weg. Ausserdem wurden Naben neu gereinigt, gefettet und eingestellt. 

Die erste Proberunde war ein Volltreffer; kein Vergleich zum Standardsetup (eine Zumutung für alle Kids). Dieses Tuning ist nicht notwendig; es ist ein MUSS. 
Danke für die unzähligen Ideen.

Auf welches Gewicht etwa kommt eine getunte Kurbel? Das zusammen mit einem leichteren Innenlager wäre noch eine denkbare Tuningmassnahme. Vielleicht findet Fisch123 noch eine schwarze Kurbel 

Gruss,
OTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (5. April 2015)

Guck mal auf Seite 3 und 4 in diesem Thread, da findest du einiges zur Kurbel und Innenlager, ich habe zusammen mit Innenlager 542 Gramm eingespart.


----------



## OnTheFly (13. April 2015)

jenka schrieb:


> Guck mal auf Seite 3 und 4 in diesem Thread, da findest du einiges zur Kurbel und Innenlager, ich habe zusammen mit Innenlager 542 Gramm eingespart.



Hallo, 
Besten Dank für die Information. 

Hier im Forum hatte ich die Information aufgegriffen dass ein TOKEN Innenlager mit 103mm Breite als Ersatz in Frage kommen würde. Anscheinend habe ich die Rechnung ohne eine passende Kurbel gemacht denn ein Innenlager mit 103mm Breite ist für die vorhandene Kurbel zu kurz  Welche Version des Innenlagers hast du mit der verkürzten Kurzel nun eingesetzt? 
Meine Idee war es die bestehenden Kurbeln noch weiter zu optimieren (ca. 200Gr. sind ja bereits weg) und mit einem leichten Innenlager zu kombinieren. Insgesamt wäre ich auf ca. 400Gr. Ersparnis gekommen. 

Gruß,
OTF


----------



## OnTheFly (13. April 2015)

runner42 schrieb:


> Kettenblatt inkl. Kurbel	 860g
> SRAM S600 gekürzt	 keine Angabe
> CHROMAG Clocker 32T   52g
> 
> ...



Hallo, 
das Gewicht als auch der Preis der verkürzten Kurbel wäre für mich sehr interessant. Habe im Netz nur das Gewicht einer SRAM 600 Kurbel mit drei Kettenblättern aus Stahl und das waren stolze 868 Gr. 

Danke und Gruß,
OTF


----------



## Denyodp (28. April 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Unser Sohn hatte letzte Tage seinen ersten etwas heftigeren Sturz mit seinem 2015er Cube 160. Ergebnis brutaler Bruch des linken Pedals. Ihm ist zum Glück nix weiter passiert. Nach stundenlanger Diskussion konnte ich ihm ausreden das er jetzt kein neues Fahrrad braucht  Aber er will neue Pedale haben. Okay, die kann er haben.

Habt ihr einen Tip welche gut geeignet sind?


----------



## Fisch123 (28. April 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Unser Sohn hatte letzte Tage seinen ersten etwas heftigeren Sturz mit seinem 2015er Cube 160. Ergebnis brutaler Bruch des linken Pedals. Ihm ist zum Glück nix weiter passiert. Nach stundenlanger Diskussion konnte ich ihm ausreden das er jetzt kein neues Fahrrad braucht  Aber er will neue Pedale haben. Okay, die kann er haben.
> 
> Habt ihr einen Tip welche gut geeignet sind?


Hab noch leichte kleine Pedalen in Neu, mach heute Abend mal ein Bild.


----------



## Y_G (28. April 2015)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Gewicht als auch der Preis der verkürzten Kurbel wäre für mich sehr interessant.


hier eine alte XT für das 20"mit 344g:


----------



## OnTheFly (28. April 2015)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Unser Sohn hatte letzte Tage seinen ersten etwas heftigeren Sturz mit seinem 2015er Cube 160. Ergebnis brutaler Bruch des linken Pedals. Ihm ist zum Glück nix weiter passiert. Nach stundenlanger Diskussion konnte ich ihm ausreden das er jetzt kein neues Fahrrad braucht  Aber er will neue Pedale haben. Okay, die kann er haben.
> 
> Habt ihr einen Tip welche gut geeignet sind?


Hallo,

Mein Sohn trägt fast immer Handschuhe, Knie und Ellbogenschützer; er findet es so gut dass er sich gerne mal absichtlich hinlegt ;-)

Ich habe die folgenden Pedale genommen; recht kompakt, mit 250Gr. sehr leicht und mit 15 Euro bei Bike-Discount unschlagbar günstig. 

VP Components MTB Pedal Light VP-190




Gruss,
OTF


----------



## track94 (28. April 2015)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das Gewicht als auch der Preis der verkürzten Kurbel wäre für mich sehr interessant. Habe im Netz nur das Gewicht einer SRAM 600 Kurbel mit drei Kettenblättern aus Stahl und das waren stolze 868 Gr.
> 
> Danke und Gruß,
> OTF


Hier noch ein Gewicht ...alte Shimano Kurbel 110 Lochkreis gekürzt auf 125



 

Plus 30-50gr für das Kettenblatt und die Schrauben plus Bashguard wenn gewünscht


----------



## track94 (28. April 2015)

Preise für die S600 findest du auf der Seite von bikesmithdesigne  wenn du dir selbst eine gebrauchte Shimano besorgst 

10-20€ für die Kurbel
Ca 40 € für das Kürzen mit Versand
5-20€ für das Kettenblatt
10-15€ für die Schrauben


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Mai 2015)

Habe jetzt auch ein gebrauchtes Cube 160 fuer meinen Sohn ergattert.
Vorderrad laeuft etwas rauh, mal sehen, ob ich die Nabe auseinaderbekomme zum reinigen und nachfetten. Noch nie gemacht. Hinterrad geht eingermassen.
Steuersatz werde ich wohl auch reinigen und nachfetten.
Reifen sind so lala, Schwalbe Black Jack gerade bestellt.

Fragen zur Kurbel:
Alle, die hier die Kurbel gewechselt haben, haben eine 115mm lange eingebaut. Kubikes, Kaniabikes und Pepperbikes haben bei ihren 16Zoellern nur 102mm. Ist die 115er nicht zu lang?
Fertige 115mm Kurbel mit oder fuer 32mm Kettenblatt ist kaeuflich so gut wie nicht erhaeltlich, sehe ich das richtig?
Und dann brauch man ja auch noch das passende Innenlager.

Frage zu den Laufraedern:
Einer oder einige haben die Haelfte der Speichen entfernt. Keine Probleme mit 8er oder so?
Wie habt ihr die Speichenloecher in der Felge verschlossen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

Hi,
für das 160er ist eine 115er Kurbel meA
viel zu lang. Ich hatte da eine 105 er eingebaut. Hab auch noch eine da, aber nur in silber. Innenlager BSA normal Vierkant.
Die Speichen kannst du um die Hälfte verringern, ohne Probleme. Gibt keine 8, muss halt evtl. noch mal zentriert werden.
Löcher hatte ich offen gelassen.
Hat bei mir so ausgesehen:
Gruss Sabine



 
Und die Kurbel kann auch so aussehen, ist ne 115er poliert und noch erleichtert, war für 20"


----------



## Taurus1 (7. Mai 2015)

Der Steuersatz ist wohl hinueber. Beim reinigen und fetten gesehen, dass unten so ein Plastikring (Dichtung?) kaputt ist. Unteres Lager anscheinend auch schon eingelaufen. Nach dem zusammenbauen laeuft er immer noch genauso rauh.
Der verbaute ist ein CaneCreek VP-A71. Was ist das fuer ein Steuersatz (Bauart)? Wenn ich ihn sowieso tauschen muss, dann vielleicht auch gegen was besseres/schoeneres.


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

Stell doch mal ein Bild vom Rädchen ein.


----------



## Taurus1 (7. Mai 2015)

So wie es auf den Bildern ist, gekauft. Ist wohl von ca. 2009, der Lack muehsam vom Vorbesitzer von Hand abgeschliffen, das Alu mit irgendwas versiegelt. Gabel schwarz lackiert.
Ich hoffe der Verkaeufer verzeiht mir dass ich auf die Schnelle seine Bilder verwende.

Steuersatz (aktuell CaneCreek VP-A71) muss ich auf jeden Fall neu machen, falls mir einer verraten kann, was fuer einen ich kaufen muss (die Bauart).

Wahrscheinlich dann noch andere Pedale. Kurbel mit Kettenblatt und Lager wuerde ich auch gerne erneuern, weiss aber noch nicht, ob ich das bei meiner Finanzministerin durchbekomme.


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, die Kurbel geht gar nicht! Die wiegt mit dem Innenlager über 1kg.
Steuersatz ist ein normaler 1 1/8" ahead.
Kauf den einfachsten im ebay, kostet dich 
6€+Versand, der hält. 
Bremse vorn würde ich auch ändern, V-Brake mit Cantigriff.
1/2 Speichen raus sind auch -160 gr.
Sattel strippen, alles runter auch das Polster und mit Leder neu beziehen, sieht super aus und -100gr.
Die üblichen Kandidaten die auch Sackeschwer sind: Lenker, Vorbau und Sattelstütze.  Wiege sie mal nur zum Spaß.
Mit ner polierten Kurbel kommt das natürlich super gut.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## Taurus1 (7. Mai 2015)

Gewicht steht jetzt hier nicht im Vordergrund, mehr die Funktionalitaet, und vielleicht noch die Optik.
Bremse will ich erst mal schauen, wie er sie bedienen kann. Lenker habe ich vielleicht noch einen passenden im Keller. Ansonsten ist keine Restekiste vorhanden.
Will jetzt auch keine 200 Euro rein haengen, sonst haette ich auch direkt ein neues leichtes kaufen koennen.

Schrauberfaehigkeiten: Was ich abbekomme, krieg ich auch wieder fest. Meistens


----------



## Fisch123 (7. Mai 2015)

Die Sachen die ich zum pimpen vorgeschlagen habe, kosten ein schmalen Taler oder nur die oder nix. Hauptbrocken ist die Kurbel.


----------



## trifi70 (7. Mai 2015)

Bremse würde ich auf V tauschen. Die Canti hat einfach zu hohe Handkräfte. Reifen und Schläuche ma wiegen, da geht meist auch was für wenig Geld. Kurbel hatte ich von Hr. Fischer für 15 oder 20 Eur, war sogar relativ leicht. Innenlager Neco 280g oder FAG sogar etwas leichter (leider hier Spezialwerkzeug nötig, besser vom Händler machen lassen), jeweils um 10-15 Eur.

Alu poliert kann man bei nicht zu hoher Beanspruchung mit Wachs (Autozubehör) sozusagen konservieren und gegen Oxidation schützen. Vl. hat das ja der Vorbesitzer gemacht.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Mai 2015)

Mist. Verdammte Nachtschicht. Gerade ein Haufen Sachen bestellt, und immer noch nicht komplett. Dabei wollte ich doch eigentlich fast nix an dem Rad machen. Bloedes Forum hier. Verleitet einen nur zum basteln! Das gibt Aerger von Mutti, wenn die Pakete eintrudeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (9. Mai 2015)

Kenne ich auch , hab auch wieder mecker gekriegt


----------



## Fisch123 (9. Mai 2015)

Einfach mal kommunizieren dass es unbedingt gebraucht wird.
Frauen müssen ja auch unbedingt zum Friseur und neue Schuhe haben!
Klar machen, dass diese Dinge vergänglich sind.  Teile vom Rad halten deutlich länger und sind dann umgerechnet sogar noch günstiger.


----------



## trifi70 (9. Mai 2015)

Paketstation oder auf Arbeit oder zum Nachbarn schicken lassen.


----------



## Taurus1 (14. Mai 2015)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Frauen müssen ja auch unbedingt zum Friseur und neue Schuhe haben!


Du musst es ja wissen. Aber ich glaube, darueber sollte man(n) nicht mit Frauen diskutieren

Ach, ich werde es schon ueberleben.
Steuersatz ist ja tatsaechlich hinueber, da gehoeren neue Spacer, Vorbau und Lenker eben auch dazu.
Wenn wir schon beim Lenker sind, dann auch noch Griffe und Klingel.
Neue Vorderradbremse ist sicherheitsrelevant.
Dann noch eine neue Kurbel, weil die alte schwer geht und schwer ist, und da gehoert noch eine neue Kette dazu.
Neue Reifen liegen schon daheim, die alten Maentel werden nur noch zum runterbremsen auf dem Hinterrad benutzt.

Damit ist das meiste schon abgehakt. Sattelstuetze und Sattel werden wohl aus Kostengruenden erstmal bleiben.
Pedale aendere ich noch, wenn er sich ans neue Rad gewoehnt hat.

Ob ich tatsaechlich die Haelfte der Speichen entferne, weiss ich auch noch nicht. Kostet zwar nix, aber ich hab noch nie selber zentriert oder aehnliches. Im Moment laufen die Raeder schoen rund.


----------



## trifi70 (14. Mai 2015)

Ich hab nen festen monatlichen Etat im Haushalt eingestellt. Begründet wird dieser mit Hobby (gibt deutlich teurere), am-Laufen-Halten der Alltagsräder (wichtig für alle Haushaltsmitglieder) und Pimpen einiger Sport- und der Kinderräder (mein persönlicher Spleen). Für Mai hab ich noch was offen und bei Rose gibs heute 10%... 

Das größte Problem beim Rausknippsen der Speichen ist, dass es Dich möglicherweise Überwindung kostet, nach der ersten Speiche weiterzumachen, obwohl das Rad plötzlich so komisch unrund läuft.  Zentrieren ist kein Hexenwerk und bei der üblichen Unwucht der kleinen Reifen kommt es auch nicht auf 1/10mm an wie es z.B. beim Rennrad nötig ist. Einfach mal trauen. Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Mai 2015)

Wie kriege ich denn dieses Teil (Lagerschale? ) aus dem Rahmen? Ist auf der Antriebsseite. Ob das Gewinde am Teil dabei beschädigt wird, ist egal, kommt ein neues Lager rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (20. Mai 2015)

Guck mal auf Seite 3, damals stand ich vor dem gleichen Problem.


----------



## track94 (20. Mai 2015)

Entweder zum örtlichen Fahrradladen oder ein vorsichtiger Versuch mit Hammer, großen Schraubendreher und viel WD 40


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Mai 2015)

Große Rohrzange, hatte ich auch gerade heute Abend.  Das kleine Stück Gewinde der Lagerschale kannst du nicht anders greifen, außer der Spezialschlüssel ist vorhanden.
Musst nur an die Richtung zum rausdrehen denken.


----------



## trifi70 (20. Mai 2015)

Brett (Hartholz), an passender Stelle 2 Schrauben durch. Auflegen, drehen. Oder passendes Werkzeug fräsen.


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Mai 2015)

Ist fest wie Sau. Muss ich wohl doch die große Rohrzange suchen. Hoffentlich bleibt das Gewinde vom Rahmen heile.


----------



## Fisch123 (20. Mai 2015)

Mit ner kleinen Wasserpumpenzange kommst du da nicht weit.


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich bekomme die Lagerschale nicht gegriffen. Egal ob kleine oder große Zange. Beide rutschen. Muss wohl doch zum Fahrradladen. Trotzdem danke für die Tips.


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme die Lagerschale nicht gegriffen. Egal ob kleine oder große Zange. Beide rutschen. Muss wohl doch zum Fahrradladen. Trotzdem danke für die Tips.


ist bei mir auch erst durchgerutscht, in beide Richtungen versucht, dann ging es raus. Da steht doch noch 0,7cm raus die kannst du doch gut quetschen. Keine Angst, kaputt geht da nix und Lack ist doch eh keiner mehr drauf.
bin übrigens gerade auch an einem 160er zu Gange. Das Problem hatte ich gestern Abend auch schon.
Heute kommt der Sattel dran, strippen und neu beziehen. Ich mach mal Bilder.


----------



## Taurus1 (21. Mai 2015)

Die 3. Radwerkstatt hatte die Lösung: Lagerschale in Schraubstock einspannen, und dann den Rahmen drehen.
Hätte ich auch selbst drauf kommen können.


----------



## trifi70 (21. Mai 2015)

Wer ist "die 3. Radwerkstatt"? Du willst nicht andeuten, dass vorher 2 andere kapituliert haben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (21. Mai 2015)

Man lernt nie aus


----------



## Fisch123 (21. Mai 2015)

Guggst du

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-160er-sattel-gestrippt-und-neu-bezogen.754078/


----------



## Taurus1 (21. Mai 2015)

Alle 3 hatten keinen passenden Aufsatz zum losdrehen, weil die Form wohl total unüblich ist, und ausserdem hatten die ersten 2 anscheinend auch keine richtige Lust. 
Der 3. hat kurz geguckt und ist dann direkt Richtung Schraubstock. Hat keine Minute gedauert.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Am 09.05 unter anderem einen Steuersatz (KCNC Ahead in blau) bei Bike24.de bestellt, Lieferzeit 2-8 Tage angegeben.
Zwischendurch mal per Email nachgefragt: "...ist im Zulauf..."
Gestern mal Angerufen, weil immer noch keine Versandbestaetigung: "... oh, der haette doch schon lange nachbestellt sein sollen. Wird hoffentlich irgendwann naechste Woche bei uns ankommen, wir schicken den dann direkt raus. Wird dann wohl in der danach folgenden Woche bei Ihnen ankommen"

Boahh eyh, Saftladen!

Das bloede ist, woanders ist er auch nicht direkt lieferbar. Wenn ich ihn jetzt woanders bestelle, kommt nochmal extra Versand dabei, und geht dann auch nicht schneller.


----------



## trifi70 (23. Mai 2015)

Im allgemeinen bin ich mit dem "Laden" ganz zufrieden, bisher keine Probleme. Der Mai hat einfach zu viele Feiertage, da geht halt auch ma was daneben... Mit SAP wär das nicht passiert. 


bike-components kannste noch guggn, die ham auch KCNC zu ähnlichen Preisen und sind fix, Porto kommt leider wirklich extra.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Die haben die gleiche Lieferzeit, muessen den also auch erst selbst bestellen. Ist sogar 3 Euro guenstiger. Haben aber die anderen Sachen nicht, die ich bei bike24 mitbestellt habe.


----------



## Taurus1 (23. Mai 2015)

Damit ich wenigstens etwas produktives posten kann, mal eine Teileuebersicht (rot noch ausstehend):

Cube 160 Kids (2009) gebraucht  Ebay kleinanz.
Steuersatz KCNC PT1767D blau Bike24
Lenker KCNC Rampant Flat 5° 600mm 25.4mm Bike24
Vorbau  XLC Comp ST-M15, 35Grad, 60mm, 25,4mm ebay ego-shop
Spacer XLC AS-A02 black matt Set ebay ego-shop
Griffe  XLC Dual Colour GR-G07 125mm, schwarz/blau ebay ego-shop
Klingel XLC blau ebay ego-shop
Kette KMC X8-93 Kette Bike24
Reifen Schwalbe Blackjack (2x) ebay ego-shop
Kurbel 102mm 32Z PLP Kaniabikes Sixteen mit passendem Innenlager(Neco) Kaniabikes
Bremse Tektro V-Brake (Kania Twenty) Kaniabikes
Bremshebel Tektro mit Griffweitenverstellung (Kania Twenty) Kaniabikes

Was vom Cube vorerst uebrig bleib, also nicht ersetzt wird:
Laufraeder inkl. Ritzel
Satteltstuetze
Sattel

Pedale hatte ich noch die Standardplastikdinger vom alten Twenty meiner Tochter. Die kommen erstmal dran und werden wahrscheinlich spaeter noch gegen was besseres getauscht.


----------



## roccastrada (30. Mai 2015)

Hier mal ein Update zu meinem Projekt. Nach einem Jahr mit einer Bremse und 5,9 kg (die Kubike-Alugabel ist auf dem Bild vom März 2014 noch nicht verbaut) war meine Tochter jetzt reif für die zweite Single Digit.






Da ich an den Alurahmen keine Cantisockel schweißen kann, wurde es eine Adapterlösung.
Brake-Booster zweckentfremdet als Trägerplatte für M8-Schraubsockel.
Passte alles auf Anhieb, nicht mal eine Bohrung/Lochscheibe für die Feder war nötig.






Das Ganze flext auch ohne zweiten Booster nicht mehr als vorne auch, die Bremswirkung/Dosierbarkeit ist also völlig o.k.
Zwei Nachteile hat die Sache: Optik nicht mehr so clean, Gewicht 450 g höher.





Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Taurus1 (30. Mai 2015)

Zwischenstand: alle Teile mittlerweile da


 Neuer Steuersatz und Vorbau. Nächste Woche geht es weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (31. Mai 2015)

Mit dem Sattel muss ich mir vielleicht doch noch was einfallen lassen, passt nicht so richtig zu blankem Alu und blau eloxiert...
Was hat das Cube denn fuer einen Sattelstuetzendurchmesser? Ist die aus Stahl oder Alu? 
Bin noch auf der Arbeit und kann deshalb nicht nachgucken. Schieblehre ist zu Hause auch keine da.


----------



## Fisch123 (31. Mai 2015)

Schick mir das Teil, ich beziehe ihn dir in schwarz für 15€ all. Incl. Wenn dir das weiter hilft. 
Sabine


----------



## Taurus1 (2. Juni 2015)

Danke fuers Angebot.
Wenn er neu bezogen wird, wollte ich mich da vielleicht selbst dran versuchen. Haben einen Sattler im Dorf, der bestimmt ein paar Lederreste uebrig hat.


----------



## Fisch123 (2. Juni 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Danke fuers Angebot.
> Wenn er neu bezogen wird, wollte ich mich da vielleicht selbst dran versuchen. Haben einen Sattler im Dorf, der bestimmt ein paar Lederreste uebrig hat.


ok, war nur ein Angebot.


----------



## OnTheFly (2. Juni 2015)

roccastrada schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Update zu meinem Projekt. Nach einem Jahr mit einer Bremse und 5,9 kg (die Kubike-Alugabel ist auf dem Bild vom März 2014 noch nicht verbaut) war meine Tochter jetzt reif für die zweite Single Digit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo,

Das sieht wirklich interessant aus.
Ich bin schon länger auf der Suche nach einer Möglichkeit die Rücktrittnabe gegen eine normale zu ersetzen.
Hättest du einen Link/Bezugsquelle oder genauere Bezeichnungen für den verwendeten Booster und die Schraubsockel? 

Danke und Gruss,
OTF


----------



## roccastrada (3. Juni 2015)

Gern! 
Booster: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Brems-Brucke...84?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item3aaa1e53a8
Sockel: https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rock-Shox/Cantisockel-fuer-Rock-Shox-Gabeln-p5232/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (8. Juni 2015)

Ihr koennt mir gratulieren! Ich habe gestern erfolgreich den Cube-Rahmen geschrottet!

Beim Innenlagereinbau nicht gesehen, das das Gewinde im Rahmen (Antriebsseite) anscheinend einen Grat hatte oder sonstwie eine Macke. Evtl vom Ausbau der alten Lagerschale, die unmoeglich fest gesessen hat.
Beim 'reinschrauben der neuen Lagerschale ging es irgendwann nicht weiter, obwohl da noch ein paar Gewindegaenge rausgeschaut haben, und die 4Kant-Achse eindeutig nich nicht mittig im Rahmen war. Vorwaerts, Rueckwaerts, nichts ging mehr. Da ich eh schon das schlimmste befuerchtet habe, dann mit Hilfe der grossen Rohrzange wieder 'rausgedreht.
Ergebnis: sowohl bei Lagerschale als auch im Rahmen mehrere Gewindegaenge pulverisisert.

Hineindrehen ging eigentlich nicht uebermaessig schwer, hatte angenommen, dass der Widerstand vom Schraubensicherungslack waere, und irgendwann war dann einfach Feierabend. Beim 'rausdrehen habe ich dann wahrscheinlich dem Gewinde den Rest gegeben. Verdammt!

Neues gebrauchtes Cube ist bereits geordert, und Kostenmaessig waere ich dann jetzt bei einem guten, leichtem Neurad. Hat mal wieder gut geklappt!
Brauch jemand ein 16 Zoll Cube Laufrad im Alulook?


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2015)

Glückwunsch, allerherzlichsten! Schadenfreude ist bekanntlich...  Ich drehe gerne Bolzen ab, weil ich denke, sooo fest ist es ja noch gar nicht... knack!!  

Rahmenlagergewinde ist natürlich der Supergau. Es gibt da Einsätze für, und vor allem hat eigentlich jeder Radladen das passende Gewindedreherwerkzeug. Vielleicht ist ja doch noch nicht alles hin.

Aber ich brauche kein LR, auch keinen 16er Rahmen, wir haben da das Isla.

Oliver


----------



## bikeandi1974 (8. Juni 2015)

Sch...ade! Ja, sowas passiert. Aber ich würde nach der ganzen Arbeit auch noch nicht aufgeben, da der Rahmen im Tretlagerbereich doch viel "Fleisch" hat. Leider haben viele Radläden kein Werkzeug und/oder Lust, da was zu machen...

Kostenmäßig hat sich mein Umbau auch nicht gerechnet - ein neues, gleich schweres Rad hätte genausoviel gekostet. Dafür gibts dieses nur 1x und Spaß hats auch gemacht. Außerdem hat mein Töchterchen den Entstehungsprozess miterlebt, das hat sie schwer beeindruckt :-D

Grüßle


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2015)

Rahmen nicht entsorgen, da kann man was machen. Gewinde nachschneiden, speziellen Einsatz rein oder ein Reparatur-Tretlager zum Einpressen. Laufrad is aber auch ne coole Idee.


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Juni 2015)

Ja, der Rahmen ist noch nicht auf em Schrott. Ich muss mich da mal schlau machen, ob ich den noch von irgendwem repariert bekomme. Vor allem weil mein Sohn den schon gesehen hat, und das gestern aus Verzweiflung bestellte gebrauchte Cube natuerlich keine Aluoptik hat.


trolliver schrieb:


> Es gibt da Einsätze für





trifi70 schrieb:


> Reparatur-Tretlager zum Einpressen


Wo findet man sowas?


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2015)

Taurus1 schrieb:


> Wo findet man sowas?


Nur auf die schnelle, z.B. hier.

Oliver


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Juni 2015)

Auch gerade gefunden. Muss dann die Aufnahme im Rahmen auf beiden Seiten im passenden Winkel konisch gefraest werden?

Edit sagt: anscheinend nicht. Kann nix darueber finden.


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2015)

Es gibt zumindest ein Lager, wo dies nötig ist. Das ist beim Schlumpf-Getriebe der Fall. Dafür gibt es ein Spezialwerkzeug. Bei diesen Reparaturlagern weiß ich es nicht genau. Vermute aber, dass es für die Belastung am Kinderrad eher unnötig ist.


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Juni 2015)

Hab den Rahmen mal unserem Ortsansässigem Fahrradladen übergeben. Er meint er kriegt da noch ein Lager rein was auch hält


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2015)

Welche von den 3 Werkstätten, die das Lager damals (nicht) rausschrauben wollten/konnten, ist das jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (9. Juni 2015)

Der mit dem Schraubstock...

Er hat zufaellig Innenlager mit Kunsstofflagerschalen in passender Achslaenge da rumliegen, und meinte, das koennte halten, weil sich die Kunsstofflagerschale mehr oder weniger der Form  vom kaputten Gewinde anpasst. Und die belastung beim Kinderbike ist ja nicht so hoch. Wir werden sehen.
Wenn nicht, dann probier ich wahrscheinlich als naechstes diese Reparaturinnenlager mit den konischen Auflageflaechen aus. Von denen hat er allerdings nicht soviel gehalten.
Habe auch schon ueberlegt, das Lager auf der Seite mit dem kaputten Gewinde vielleicht mit Fluessigmetall einzusetzen. Ist dann die Frage, ob ich es auch einigermassen grade ausgerichtet bekomme.
Oder ich koennte noch einen Metallbauer oder Schlosser fragen, ob er das alte Gewinde ausfraesen kann und eine Huelse mit neuem Gewinde einsetzen kann. Habe ich irgendwo auch schonmal gesehen.

Erstmal abwarten, was er heute abend sagt.


----------



## trolliver (9. Juni 2015)

Ich würde wetten, daß ein einfach nachgeschnittenes Gewinde ohne weitere Aufwendungen auch halten würde. Da waren doch nur ein paar Gewindegänge kaputt. Irgendjemand wird doch wohl den passenden Gewindeschneider für Innenlager dahaben?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (9. Juni 2015)

Tippsch au druff, dass Nachschneiden reichen könnte. Das wird der Händler bei der Begutachtung aber besser einschätzen können. Das Werkzeug sollte Standard in der Werkstatt sein, da bei neuen Rahmen vor Montage normal nachgeschnitten wird (wegen Lackresten etc.).


----------



## _PETE_ (9. Juni 2015)

Wie schon gesagt, ich hätte es nachgeschnitten und gleich noch das Tretlagerrohr plangefräst. Denke auch, dass es so gehalten hätte.


----------



## Taurus1 (9. Juni 2015)

Naja, ein guter cm ist hinüber. Wo nix mehr ist, kann man auch nix nachschneiden


----------



## trolliver (10. Juni 2015)

Käme auf den Versuch an. Wenn der Gewindeschneider greift, macht der auch was. Das muß natürlich jemand machen, der damit Erfahrung hat, aber aufgeben würde ich das nicht. Nun hast du ja, wenn ich das richtig sehe, zwei Cube-Rahmen, oder?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (10. Juni 2015)

Sind doch noch 2/3 des Gewindes da, wo ist das Problem? 



Das Blöde ist wohl, wenn man da jetzt ansetzt und schneidet, dass der Übergang zu den noch 1A vorhandenen Gewindegängen nicht passen wird. Man müsste von der "gesunden" Seite her Richtung vermurxte Seite schneiden und genau das geht nicht.


----------



## Taurus1 (10. Juni 2015)

Er hat mir leider kein Lager 'reinmachen koennen.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Sind doch noch 2/3 des Gewindes da, wo ist das Problem?



Die Lagerschale geht ja lang nicht soweit rein, wie das Gewinde im Rahmen geschnitten ist. Er hat das mal ausgemessen, mit dem Ergebnis das eine (neue) Lagerschale nur noch 2-3 gesunde Gewindegaenge zu fassen bekommt. Das ist ein bisschen wenig.



trifi70 schrieb:


> Das Blöde ist wohl, wenn man da jetzt ansetzt und schneidet, dass der Übergang zu den noch 1A vorhandenen Gewindegängen nicht passen wird. Man müsste von der "gesunden" Seite her Richtung vermurxte Seite schneiden und genau das geht nicht.



Das waere dann das naechste Problem, genau. Um eine neue Lagerschale ueberhaupt bis zum gesunden Gewinde zu bekommen, muesste er die Reste vom kaputtten genau so nachschneiden, dass er genau auf dem gesunden landet. Der Anfang ist aber so verhunzt, das er den nicht als "Fuehrung" nutzen kann. Deswegen funzt das nicht.

Wenn ich was kaputt mach, dann richtig!

Ich versuch es jetzt mal mit einem der Reparaturinnenlager. Die sind aussen konisch und sollen sich somit selbst zentrieren, und die Lagerschalen werden mit sich selbst verschraubt. Wir werden sehen, ob es funktioniert.





Die naechste Steigerung und wahrscheinlich sauberste Loesung waere altes Gewinde ausfraesen und Huelse einsetzen, in die man ein neues Gewinde schneiden kann. Finde aber auf die schnelle keinen, der mir das macht.


----------



## Surtre (10. Juni 2015)

Wirtschaftlicher wäre es aber doch den anderen Rahmen zu entlacken, oder?

ITA-Gewinde wäre auch noch eine Alternative. Die Auswahl an passenden 4kant-Innenlager sollte gegeben sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (10. Juni 2015)

Das Reparaturinnenlager ist die guenstigste Alternative. Kostet 25 Euro inkl. Versand.

Das andere Cube hatte ich wieder abbestellt, nachdem mir klar war, dass ich den Rahmen nicht direkt wegwerfen muss. Haette ansonsten 115 Euro gekostet, plus viel Schweiss beim Abschleifen. Plus ein neues Innenlager.

Reset-racing machen das mit dem einsetzen einer Hartmetallhuelse, in die ein neues Gewinde geschnitten wird. Mit Rahmen hin und her schicken mit Sicherheit teurer als das Innenlager mit den ko(m)nischen Lagerschalen. Ebenfalls plus ein neues Innenlager.

ITA Gewinde habe ich woanders auch schon gelesen, weil der Durchmesser wohl minimal groesser ist, aber die Innenlager sind alle fuer 70mm Breite, weiss nicht, ob und wie das passen wuerde. Kenn mich dafuer zu wenig mit dem Kram aus.


----------



## Taurus1 (20. Juni 2015)

Mal ein Update:

Heute das Rep.-Innenlager moniert, war kein Problem. Ob und wie es haelt, zeigt sich dann im laufenden Betrieb.
Kurbelgarnitur vom Kania Sixteen montiert.
Kette KMC X8-93 gekuerzt und montiert.
Lenker KCNC Rampant auf 45cm (Originallaenge) gekuerzt und montiert.
Bremsgriff Tektro montiert
Griffe XLC montiert.
Hinterachse gekuerzt damit es kein Aua an den Knoecheln gibt (kommen eh keine Stutzraeder dran).
Hinterrad Lagerspiel eingestellt (war zu stramm)
Reifen Schwalbe BlackJack montiert

Leider vergessen, ein Bild zu machen.
Fehlt eigentlich nur noch die Bremse, und Klingel. Obwohl, eins von beiden sollte reichen
Achja, und die Pedale liegen auch noch da rum.


----------



## bikeandi1974 (22. Juni 2015)

Danke @Fisch123 ! Das Ergebnis kann sich sehen und drauf sitzen lassen  Die 15mm weniger Polsterung haben echt was ausgemacht. Allerdings ist die Prinzessin sehr vorsichtig, so dass das mit dem Radeln selbst noch nicht so der Renner ist. Aber als großes Laufrad muss das gute Stück schon herhalten.


----------



## Taurus1 (28. Juni 2015)

Hat ein bisschen gedauert, aber nun ist es fertig. Pedale werden vielleicht später noch geändert.


 

 

 

 
Original:
Rahmen (entlackt und versiegelt vom Vorbesitzer)
Gabel (schwarz lackiert vom Vorbesitzer)
Sattelstütze
Sattelklemme
Räder und Schläuche
Der Rest wurde geändert (Liste weiter oben im Thread). Preis/Leistung/Nutzwert standen im Vordergrund, Gewichteinsparung war ein netter Nebeneffekt. Wiegen muss ich noch.
Hab gerade auf den Fotos gesehen: Vorne Reflektoren, hinten nicht. Sieht komisch aus, wird noch geändert.


----------



## trifi70 (29. Juni 2015)

Cooler Ständer. Und kein Mehrgewicht!


----------



## Taurus1 (30. Juni 2015)

Staender werden ueberbewertet!

Bei 12 und 16 Zoll reicht auch Kurbel mit Pedal. Der Ruecktritt erleichtert das Abstellen auf dem Pedal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2015)

Ha! Noch ein Argument pro Rücktritt!


----------



## trifi70 (30. Juni 2015)

Ja echt ey, hab das niedrige Gewicht vom Moskito mit dem von Ella geforderten Ständer wieder voll versaut.


----------



## trolliver (30. Juni 2015)

Du meinst Standfuß...  ja klar! Sollen ja Luxus sein, die Dinger, hab ich gelesen, und benutzt werden sie womöglich auch nicht. Philipp nutzt seinen Gepäckträger kaum, aber ich kann ihn nicht abmontieren, da er das hintere Schutzblech stützt.  Mann, watt ein Luxus... 

Was wiegt denn jetzt das Moskito?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (1. Juli 2015)

7,5. Mit Kania Superlight LRS und Mow Joes. Gewogen ohne Standfuß...  Potential is noch, ich lass es aber jetzt so. Ella kann es selbst tragen und fährt prima damit. Auch schalten geht und sie nutzt es am Berg. Die umgekehrte Zählweise wegen XTR Inverse Schaltwerk hat sie schnell verinnerlicht. Schnellste 4 Gänge sind noch gesperrt. Sie hat schon nach gefragt, hab gesagt: zu Weihnachten bekommt sie einen entsperrt


----------



## trolliver (1. Juli 2015)

Gänge sperren?? Auf den Bolzen wäre ich nie gekommen. Philipp ist allerdings super schaltfaul geworden, ich muß ihn immer antreiben, mal zu wechseln. Am nächsten Rad bekommt er Trigger. Wahnsinn... er hat das Rad nun schon fast zwei Jahre... wie die Zeit rast.

Oliver


----------



## Hanxs (14. Juli 2015)

Das Cube Kid 160 für meine Große ist fertig. Sicher, es hat noch Potential, ich wollte es aber nicht übertreiben. Als Kurbel sollte zwar etwas Spezielles herhalten. Leider hat das nicht geklappt.


----------



## Fisch123 (14. Juli 2015)

Schaut doch super aus.


----------



## paradox (19. Juli 2015)

Bremse Bitte nochmal nachstellen. Die weit raus geschraubte Einstellschraube sieht gruselig aus.


----------



## trifi70 (19. Juli 2015)

Nee, dit Problem is, dit is nich die orijinale. Sondern extra eine längere, um den Hebel näher an den Lenker zu bekommen. Da müsste einfach eine Schraube passender Länge rein, dann sieht das auch besser aus.


----------



## trolliver (20. Juli 2015)

Ist vielleicht auch die Zugeinstellschraube gemeint? Kommt bei mir auch vor, daß ich keine Lust mehr habe, den Zug noch einmal nachzustellen und das einfach mit der Zugeinstellschraube am Griff löse...

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (20. Juli 2015)

Ach, die andere, stümmt, die ja ooch.


----------



## x world one (29. November 2015)

Hallo,

ich hane passend zum Cube 200 noch ein Cube 160 für die Kleine gebraucht gekauft. Reifen müssen neu, hier auch Schwalne Black Jack. Bei beiden Rädern müssen die Pedale neu. Muss ich da auf etwas achten wegen Länge oder so?
Bei dem 160er stört mich massiv der Kettenschutz. Diesen würde ich gern durch einen Chainrunner und einem Schutzring ersetzen. Leider muss für den Ring auch eine andere Kurbel her. Hat jemand noch eine passende mit Kettenblatt über?

Wir zerlge ich die Hinterachsnabe? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass Rad dreht sich kaum. Die Bremse lasse ich erstmal.


----------



## Taurus1 (30. November 2015)

Evt;. reicht es schon, dass Lagerspiel einzustellen. War bei unserem Cube auch zu stramm.


----------



## x world one (1. Dezember 2015)

Hat jemand noch eine Idee für günstige Pedale? So um die 15-20Euro. Hatte DMX V6 bestellt, die sind aber ca. 10,5cm lang und damit absolut ungeeignet für Kinder. Die Pedale können auch gern farbig sein.


----------



## Y_G (1. Dezember 2015)

benutz mal die SuFu im Thema Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein... solltest Du was finden


----------



## wgsan (9. Februar 2016)

Wir haben seit gestern auch ein CUBE für unsere Kleine ergattert. Das Rad möchte ich nun auch ein wenig erleichtern. Nun mein Problem. Wie habt ihr denn die Kurbeln demontiert? Auf der Kettenblattseite ist bei mir kein Gewinde für den Abzieher und auf der anderen Seite ist das Gewinde so schief geschnitten, das ich mir Sorgen mache, ob der Abdrückbolzen wirklich die Achse trifft.


----------



## Roelof (9. Februar 2016)

Kein Gewinde? Hast du vl. die Möglichkeit uns dazu ein gutes Foto herein zu stellen?

Gegen das schlechte Gewinde hilft womöglich nur hochwertiges Werkzeug. Es bleibt dir wohl kaum eine besser Möglichkeit, als es zu versuchen. Oder die Metallsäge, um die Achse hinter der Kurbel abzutrennen.


----------



## wgsan (11. Februar 2016)

ich hoffe auf den Bildern ist zu erkennen, das es kein Gewinde gibt, in den der Abzieher eingeschraubt werden kann.
Also bin von der Qualität extrem enttäuscht! Wenn ich mir dann noch vorstelle, was das Rad neu kostet, ist das eine Unverschämtheit.
Ich kaufe mir kein Cube mehr.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2016)

Flex raus und abgeschnitten den ganzen Schrott! Lohnt sich doch gar nicht drüber zu diskutieren oder aufzuregen.
Wird doch sowieso incl. Innenlager entsorgt, oder?
1,6kg weniger an Gewicht!
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted234438 (11. Februar 2016)

@wgsan: gut erkannt, ich als Ersteller dieses Threads würde heute nicht nochmal ein 16er Cube aufbauen. Das Rad hat zum größten Teil billigste Komponenten verbaut, Baumarktqualität würde ich fast behaupten. Heute würde ich wahrscheinlich ein Ku-bike kaufen und fertig.


----------



## wgsan (11. Februar 2016)

ich würde es schon gegen was besseres tauschen, aber ich habe noch nix passendes gefunden. Ich lese schon seit Tagen im Forum, aber eine passende Kurbel finde ich einfach nicht.


----------



## x world one (11. Februar 2016)

Du solltest aber einige Empfehlungen finden, zB in dem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-160-optimierung.779962/

Die Kurbel die ich verbaut habe findest du hier http://www.kaniabikes.com/shop/

Innenlager Neco HAL-920, ich habe 103mm verbaut, geht nur wenn man den Kettenschutz an der Kurbel entfernt. Sonst braucht man bei der Kania Kurbel eher 110mm denke ich, müsste man probieren.


----------



## Fisch123 (11. Februar 2016)

Klar hat das 160er viel Schrott verbaut, aber die Basis schaut gut aus und ist stimmig.
Behalten kann man davon wirklich nur den Rahmen mit Gabel und auch die LR.
Ich finde es für Selbermachen top.
Alles andere kann man günstig zukaufen.


----------



## wgsan (11. Februar 2016)

x world one schrieb:


> Du solltest aber einige Empfehlungen finden, zB in dem Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-160-optimierung.779962/
> 
> Die Kurbel die ich verbaut habe findest du hier http://www.kaniabikes.com/shop/
> 
> Innenlager Neco HAL-920, ich habe 103mm verbaut, geht nur wenn man den Kettenschutz an der Kurbel entfernt. Sonst braucht man bei der Kania Kurbel eher 110mm denke ich, müsste man probieren.



Danke für die Links. Ich lese zwar schon einige Zeit mit, aber die Shop Seite von Kaniabikes kannte ich nicht. Also kurbel ist bestellt und der Originalen rücke ich morgen mit schwerem Gerät zu Leibe, in der Hoffnung das Lager spielt auch noch mit und lässt sich einigermaßen leicht demontieren.


----------



## Fisch123 (12. Februar 2016)

Das Lager lässt sich leicht demontieren, lediglich auf der Antriebsseite wirst du Probleme mit der Schale bekommen. Die sitzen immer bombenfest und man kann sie mit einer Rohrzange nur schwer packen.
Probiere es mit einem Schraubstock.
Viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wgsan (12. Februar 2016)

so, die Kurbel und das Lager sind entfernt. Nun kann der Wiederaufbau beginnen. Danke nochmal für Eure Tipps.


----------



## wgsan (18. Februar 2016)

So, jetzt ist das 'Projekt' abgeschlossen. Das Rad ist nun fertig. Allerdings mußte ich ein paar Originalteile dran lassen (Kettenschutz, Schutz'blech', Seitenständer), aber ich bin zufrieden. Ich hoffe meiner Prinzessin gefällt es. Ich bin nach wie vor erschrocken, welche Qualität ein Markenhersteller für so kleine Knirpse anbietet. Das Hinterrad war genau wie bei vielen hier beschrieben so schlecht eingestellt, das es kaum eine Umdrehung geschafft hat. Das Vorderrad war zwar etwas besser, aber auch nicht optimal.
Nachdem ich alles zerlegt, neu geschmiert und wieder zusammengebaut habe, laufen beide Räder deutlich besser.
Gewichtstechnisch konnte ich auch etwa 1300gr. einsparen. (Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht verrechnet)
Das Bike wiegt so wie es auf dem Foto ist, noch ca. 7,8kg.


----------



## trolliver (19. Februar 2016)

Die Prinzessin wird ausflippen! Meine Lisa ist mit ihren 2 3/4 Jahren noch weit davon entfernt zu fahren, aber schauen und haben Wollen sind bereits stark ausgeprägt. Als ich ihr deins gezeigt habe, wollte sie sofort auch so eins.  Wer weiß, vielleicht fängt sie wirklich so spät an, daß sie in 16" einsteigen kann, dann haben wir ja noch das CNOC16. Sieht allerdings nicht so nach Prinzessin aus wie das Cube...

Erschrocken von der Qualtität? Hm, natürlich sind 300 Euro schon eine Stange Geld für ein Kinderrad. Dennoch sind diese eher in Kleinserien gebaut. Schau mal, was Du für 300 Euro in Großserie (Baumarkt) für Erwachsene bekommst. Cube unterhält offensichtlich immerhin Designer - oder sie haben halt ein Händchen dafür. Allein das ist einiges wert.

Dem Design ist offenbar auch das hintere Schutzblech geschuldet, nehme ich an, denn schützen wird es den Rücken der Fahrerin nicht, wenn sie mal rasanter eine nasse Steigung runter rauscht... Aber sieht schon peppig aus. Und 7,8kg sind für so ein Ding wirklich aller Ehren wert!


----------



## x world one (19. Februar 2016)

Sieht gut aus, wobei ich das mit den Kettenschutz nicht verstehe. Der ist auch sau schwer. Ist bei mit durch einen Chainrunner ersetzt wurden. Schutzbleche durch wiklich schützende Hebie Steckschutzbleche.


----------



## thk0106 (19. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte jetzt auch die leichte Kurbel bei Kaniabikes bestellen. Welche Kurbelarmlänge habt ihr da gewählt? Unser Cube Kid 160 hat ja 115 (meine ich) serienmäßig. Da brauche ich doch eigentlich nicht über kürzere Kurbelärme nachzudenken, oder? Sohnemann ist 4 Jahre alt.


----------



## kc85 (19. Februar 2016)

Nimm die kürzestmögliche Variante (102mm) in der Leichtversion.

Die 114mm-Kurbel hab ich erst am 20''-Cube unserer Jüngsten verbaut. Die passt dann bei einer 5/6-jährigen recht ordentlich. 

kc85


----------



## wgsan (19. Februar 2016)

beim Kettenschutz werde ich ermutlich noch den Chainrunner installieren. Dann fallen noch ein paar Gramm weg.
Ich habe die Kurbel  mit 114mm und 32Zähnen (leichtverbaut).


----------



## Lachnitt (19. Februar 2016)

Immer noch ein schickes Rad u hat bis zum Jahreswechsel genausoviel gekostet wie ein Puky. 
Ich find die Basis zum Schrauben immer noch toll, die überaus guten Gebrauchtpreise haben das verhindert. 
Neugekauft
Vorderrad musste zentriert werden, wenn man die Bremse nicht ausbauen wollte. 
Mein Hinterrad lief vertretbar, wenn auch kein Vergleich zur gereinigten Rücktrittnabe am 15 Jahre alten 12" Enik Pumuckelrad. 
Einzig die Vorderradbremse ist m.E. nicht zu gebrauchen. Da halfen keine Beläge u kein einstellen. Eine simple Deore VBrake mit Originalbremsgriff macht einen prima Job. 
Leichter u schicker geht immer 

Mangels Restekiste und wegen anderer Projekte ist es beim 20" dann tatsächlich ein Ku-Bike geworden. Seufz


Trotzdem der Thread hier und das Gesamte Unterforum können einen ganz schön anfixen. 

Freut Euch an allem was es zu verbessern gibt


----------



## giant_r (20. Februar 2016)

Es ist ein schoenes rad geworden, und wenn man es gebraucht guenstig bekommt und man dann lust auf tuning hat ist es auch ok. aber wenn cube fuer ein rad 300e aufruft, wuerde ich es stehenlassen. unser ku-bike 16, das sicher in kleinerer stueckzahl hergestellt wird als das cube, hat 360e gekostet, wiegt aber dafuer nur 5,8 kg. trotzdem euch viel spass beim fahren.


----------



## kc85 (20. Februar 2016)

Wieso eigentlich immer 300,- EUR? Wir haben 2010 für unser KID 160 nur 179,- EUR gelöhnt, nagelneu. Und teurer sind die auch heute nicht, wenn man etwas sucht.

Das Teil hat problemlos 5 Jahre und 2 Kids durchgehalten ohne das ein Teil getauscht wurde. Wertverlust beim Verkauf 60,- EUR.

Keine so schlechte Gesamtleitung für so einen "Schrotthaufen".

kc85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (20. Februar 2016)

Ok, bei dem von dir genanten preis sieht es anders aus, das waere aepfel mit birnen vergleichen. aber hier hatten mehre leute gesagt es wuerde um 300e kosten, daher mein vergleich mit unserem Ku-bike.


----------



## trolliver (20. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube die 300 beziehen sich auf das zuletzt vorgestellte Modell inklusive aller Modifikationen. So hatte ich das zumindest verstanden.


----------



## x world one (20. Februar 2016)

300 Euro legt man aktuell für ein Basis Cube 200 hin. Das gibts ja mittlerweile auch als Straßenvariante.
Das 160er liegt aber mit 249 Euro mittlerweile doch preislich eher etwas hoch.


----------



## Lachnitt (20. Februar 2016)

2013 ca. Ende Februar Zeitraum 6 Wochen
Neupreis 199,- (teils inkl. Versand)
Gebraucht 2 Jahre um 140-160€ 
Allerdings min 1h one way Entfernung
Günstiger u Verfügbar die Mädchen Variante

Nach 6 Wochen u 3 Beinahe käufen hatte ich die Schnauze voll u wollte neu kaufen. 
Rad Ausverkauft - zumindest im Netz nicht zu bekommen, oder mir nicht geheurer Webauftritt. 
Lieferung vorraussichtlich Juni. 
Da wäre der Geburtstag vorbei gewesen. 
Im April war das Rad auf einmal bei einigen Händlern lieferbar. Bestellt
1 Woche später war es wieder teilweise ausverkauft. 

Ich bin sicher auch für 249€ bleibt das sehr Wertstabil....von den Muggeln kam immer....oh ein Cube und so schick....
Das neue Ku-Bike ist nur nett und nicht mehr Anlass eines Gesprächs.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (20. Februar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich immer 300,- EUR? Wir haben 2010 für unser KID 160 nur 179,- EUR gelöhnt, nagelneu. Und teurer sind die auch heute nicht, wenn man etwas sucht.
> 
> Das Teil hat problemlos 5 Jahre und 2 Kids durchgehalten ohne das ein Teil getauscht wurde. Wertverlust beim Verkauf 60,- EUR.
> 
> ...


Na, vielleicht war der Wertverlust ja nur deshalb nicht hoch weil seit 2010 die Neupreise insbesondere für 16er drastisch angezogen haben.
Cube KID160, Haibike Greedy16 oder Conway MS16, würde man die entlabelt nebeneinander stellen, man könnte nicht sagen wer als Inverkehrbringer welches Fahrrad anbietet.
Scheinbar werden wohl wenigstens diese 3 Fahrräder auf dem selben Band gefertigt. Made in Peoples Republic Phnom Peng.
2013 oder 2014 (weiß jetzt nicht genau wann) wurden die Einfuhrzölle für diese produkte angehoben. 
Nur mal so als Hinweis weshalb die Neupreise doch recht stark angezogen haben.
Ja, und den Rest macht natürlich der immer weiter runter gewirtschaftete €uro.


----------



## kc85 (21. Februar 2016)

Also der große Radhändler hier bei mir um die Ecke (da haben wir 2010 auch unser Kid gekauft) hatte im November 2015 noch ein paar Kid 160 für 199,- EUR rumstehen. Gestern war ich mal kurz dort, da war aber auch nichts vorrätig und die rufen aktuell tatsächlich auch 249,- EUR für die Räder auf. 

War mir so gar nicht bewusst. Für das, was wir damals bezahlt haben, fand ich die Qualität noch akzeptabel. Mehr würde ich für so ein Teil aber auch nicht ausgeben. Für 249 Mücken käme mir so ein Teil definitiv nicht auf den Hof.

Möglich, dass die Situation die Gebrauchtpreise etwas puscht. Wobei gebrauchte KID 160 in gutem Zustand aber eigentlich seit Jahren um die 100-120 EUR gehandelt werden/wurden. Zumindest im Thüringer Raum.

kc85


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (21. Februar 2016)

kc85 schrieb:


> Also der große Radhändler hier bei mir um die Ecke (da haben wir 2010 auch unser Kid gekauft) hatte im November 2015 noch ein paar Kid 160 für 199,- EUR rumstehen. Gestern war ich mal kurz dort, da war aber auch nichts vorrätig und die rufen aktuell tatsächlich auch 249,- EUR für die Räder auf.
> ...


Naja, November. Die Zeit in der die Inverkehrbringer (ich schreibe bewußt nicht: Hersteller)l eventuell schon ein zweites Mal die Preise für die Auslaufmodelle gesenkt haben. Den HEK meine ich damit. Da sind dann bei diesen Fahrrädern durchaus auch mal so gute 50,- €uro sparbar. Alles muß raus!
Wenn man mal bedenkt daß das ca 20% sind ...

Andererseits, vielleicht hatte der Inverbringer ja noch irgendwelche Optionen laufen die Hersteller verpflichteten noch zu niedrigeren Preisen zu liefern.
Alles wird besser. Unsere Frau Merkel kümmert sich doch recht engagiert ...


----------



## geeuz (18. April 2016)

Hallo Leute,

bitte entschuldigt dass ich mich hier anhänge, aber ich denke ihr könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen. Unsere Tochter hat ein Haibike Little Life 16 bekommen, welches dem Cube Kid 16 stark ähnelt (sieht aus wie ein Klon). Beim Treten ist das Rad recht laut und knackt, kann mir jemand sagen ob das bei euch auch so ist ... bzw. ob das normal ist?

Ich habe ein Video davon gemacht: https://www.dropbox.com/s/ozi0pr1o02llzgw/IMG_5981.MOV?dl=0

Herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2016)

Wirkt das nur so, oder grummelt das Ding  immer am Todpunkt? Kommt das Geräusch eindeutig von der Nabe, also kannst du ausschließen, dass die Kette am Kettenkasten streift?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (18. April 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Wirkt das nur so, oder grummelt das Ding  immer am Todpunkt? Kommt das Geräusch eindeutig von der Nabe, also kannst du ausschließen, dass die Kette am Kettenkasten streift?


sehe ich ähnlich, von der Nabe kommt das wohl kaum!
stell es doch mal auf den Ständer und mach das nochmal, ich vermute es kommt vom Kettenkasten oder deren Halterung


----------



## geeuz (18. April 2016)

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten, ich werde mir das am Abend nochmal genau ansehen, ob das immer am Todpunkt auftritt muss ich noch prüfen.


----------



## Roelof (18. April 2016)

Wenn das immer am Todpunkt auftritt und da sonst nix streift, hab ich doch die Rücktrittsnabe im Verdacht. Am Ende der Beschleunigung fällt die Verzahnung in die neutrale Position. Und das scheppert ev. Edit meint es ist deutlicher zu sagen: Traust du dir zu, den Kettenkasten abzunehmen??


----------



## cbert80 (18. April 2016)

geeuz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bitte entschuldigt dass ich mich hier anhänge, aber ich denke ihr könnt mir sicher weiterhelfen. Unsere Tochter hat ein Haibike Little Life 16 bekommen, welches dem Cube Kid 16 stark ähnelt (sieht aus wie ein Klon). Beim Treten ist das Rad recht laut und knackt, kann mir jemand sagen ob das bei euch auch so ist ... bzw. ob das normal ist?
> 
> ...


Kette vielleicht zu stark gespannt ?


----------



## geeuz (19. April 2016)

Also es tritt meiner Meinung nach nicht immer am Todpunkt auf, und das Geräusch dürfte tatsächlich von (oder bei) der Rücktrittsnabe kommen. Den Kettenkasten abnehmen ... da fehlt mir geeignetes Werkzeug.
Die Kette wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, dann müsste ich das Hinterrad etwas weiter vor setzen nehme ich an.


----------



## OnTheFly (19. April 2016)

Ich würde ganz auf den Kettenkasten verzichten und stattdessen einen Chainrunner einsetzen. So habe ich das für den 160er Cube meines Sohnes gemacht. Das war einer der besten Investitionen; weniger Geräusche und Gewicht (der Kettenkasten samt Schrauben wiegt 350Gr.
Die Nabe muss unbedingt gereinigt und neu eingestellt werden insofern da kein Defekt vorliegt. 

Gruss, 
OTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (19. April 2016)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Die Nabe muss unbedingt gereinigt und neu eingestellt werden insofern da kein Defekt vorliegt.


Was muss, entscheidet doch jeder selber!
Den sogenannten Kettenläufer finde ich persönlich absolut hässlich aber er ist scheinbar praktisch.


----------



## cbert80 (19. April 2016)

geeuz schrieb:


> Also es tritt meiner Meinung nach nicht immer am Todpunkt auf, und das Geräusch dürfte tatsächlich von (oder bei) der Rücktrittsnabe kommen. Den Kettenkasten abnehmen ... da fehlt mir geeignetes Werkzeug.
> Die Kette wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, dann müsste ich das Hinterrad etwas weiter vor setzen nehme ich an.


15er Schlüssel. Dann nur die rechte Seite lösen und das Rad etwas auf die Seite drücken. Da braucht es nicht viel damit die Kette nicht mehr so stark gespannt ist. 
Die Kette sollte keine Spannung haben lieber etwas durchhängen.


----------



## cbert80 (19. April 2016)

OnTheFly schrieb:


> Die Nabe muss unbedingt gereinigt und neu eingestellt werden insofern da kein Defekt vorliegt.
> 
> Gruss,
> OTF


Eine Wartung kann bei so einer Nabe ziemlich fummelig sein.


----------



## Denyodp (4. Juni 2016)

Huhu! Kann mir jemand sagen ob man beim Kid 160 ohne großen Aufwand den Lenker höher stellen kann? Unser Sohn stößt mit den Knien an. Ich bin da technisch echt nicht so im Bilde.


----------



## _PETE_ (4. Juni 2016)

Das Kid hat mWn. ein Ahead-Set. Somit bleiben Dir nur folgende Optionen:

steileren Vorbau montieren
Lenker mit mehr Rise montieren
So einen Adapter verwenden: https://www.cnc-bike.de/product_info.php?products_id=10528

Aber wenn dein Sohn am Lenker anstösst ist eher die Frage, ist er evtl. schon zu gross für das 16er? Evtl. ist es schon Zeit für ein 18" oder 20"?


----------



## Linipupini (4. Juni 2016)

Denyodp schrieb:


> Huhu! Kann mir jemand sagen ob man beim Kid 160 ohne großen Aufwand den Lenker höher stellen kann? Unser Sohn stößt mit den Knien an. Ich bin da technisch echt nicht so im Bilde.


Wahrscheinlich wäre es an der Zeit auf die nächste Größe zu wechseln!!!
Alles andere ist wohl kalter Kaffee.
Schaut euch nach einem 20" oder sogar 24" um.
Wie groß ist denn der Kleine und was hat er denn für eine Schrittlänge? 

Gruss Meikel


----------



## Denyodp (4. Juni 2016)

Muss ich mal messen. Rad wird/ist langsam zu klein. Das ist uns klar. Ein wenig den Lenker hoch würde für den nächsten Urlaub aber noch reichen. Wirkich Geld ausgeben will ich dafür aber nicht. Das ist in einem anderen Rad besser investiert. Hab den Sattel gerade nach hinten geschoben. Das hat schon ein bissl was gebracht. Sitzt jetzt besser auf dem Rad.

Lenker verstellen durch Schraube lösen, Lenker hochziehen und Schraube fest ziehen wird wohl nicht gehen, oder?


----------



## _PETE_ (5. Juni 2016)

Nein, wie schon geschrieben ist es (vermutlich) ein Ahead-Set da bekommst du den Lenker nur durch weitere Spacer oder die angegebenen Optionen höher. Wenn Du die Schraube oben löst, verstellst/entspannst Du den Steuersatz, der dann Spiel bekommt.


----------



## Taurus1 (6. Juni 2016)

Spacer geht nur, wenn der Gabelschaft lang genug ist. Der ist normalerweise aber passend abgelaengt, also wird wohl nicht gehen.

Einfachste und guenstigste Moeglichkeit ist ein anderer, steilerer Vorbau (Das Teil, mit dem der Lenker am Gabelschaft montiert ist).
Kostet +- 20 Euro und ist auch fuer Schrauber Anfaenger leicht auszutauschen. Lenker loesen, alter Vorbau ab, neuer Vorbau dran, Lenker wieder fest, fertig. Bremse und alles andere kann bleiben, wie es ist.

Ich habe beim Cube meines Sohnes folgenden verwendet:
XLC Comp ST-M15, * 35Grad*, 60mm lang, 25,4mm Lenkerdurchmesser (ca. 15Euro + Versand)

Damit komme ich mit einem flacherem Lenker ungefaehr auf die Originalhoehe. Sollte also den Originallenker hoeher setzen.
Es gibt auch laengere Vorbauten, falls der Lenker zusaetzlich nach vorne muss, oder mit 45 Grad Steigung. Beim Kauf auf den *Lenkerdurchmesser* achten, ich weiss grad nicht welcher Durchmesser der Originale hat.
Es gibt auch verstellbare Vorbauten, bei denen dann der Winkel bzw. die Lenkerhoehe nach Bedarf eingestellt warden kann.

Das sollte dich fuer 2 - 6 Monate retten, je nach Wachstumsschub.

Nachtrag:
Grade nochmal geguckt, diesen Vorbau (XLC Comp ST-M15) gibt es in 60mm, 90mm und 110mm Laenge, wobei das Rad mit dem 110mm Vorbau wahrscheinlich zu Kopflastig wird. Koennte dann spannend werden, wenn die Vorderradbremse benutzt wird...
2 Durchmesser, 25,4mm und 31,8mm, also beim bestellen drauf achten, dass der richtige Durchmesser ausgewaehlt wird.


----------



## Denyodp (6. Juni 2016)

Besten Dank für die ganzen Infos!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geeuz (13. September 2016)

cbert80 schrieb:


> 15er Schlüssel. Dann nur die rechte Seite lösen und das Rad etwas auf die Seite drücken. Da braucht es nicht viel damit die Kette nicht mehr so stark gespannt ist.
> Die Kette sollte keine Spannung haben lieber etwas durchhängen.


Schande über mein Haupt, ich hatte total vergessen Rückmeldung zu geben, also es hat tatsächlich ausgereicht die Kette lockerer zu spannen, es war zwar eine Spielerei, hat aber im Endeffekt super funktioniert. Herzlichen Dank ... wenn auch verspätet.


----------



## towa311280 (21. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer eine Idee wo ich solche schwarzen Abdeckkappen (SW15) für die Radmuttern herbekomme?
Ich google seit Tagen danach und finde nix.

Freue mich auf Rückantwort.

Gruss Tobias


----------



## Roelof (21. November 2016)

https://www.google.at/search?q=schu...ved=0ahUKEwjp1_uzorrQAhWFORoKHfxjDP8Q_AUIBCgA


----------



## towa311280 (21. November 2016)

Danke für die Alternative! Diese hatte ich auch schon mal gesehen! Es sollen aber halt leider genau die gleichen wie auf dem Bild sein!


----------



## towa311280 (23. November 2016)

So! Dank der Anregungen aus diesem Forum, will ich das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten!
Ein älteres Modell - preiswert erstanden - etwas aufgehübscht - 300g Ersparnis!


----------



## bikeandi1974 (24. November 2016)

towa311280 schrieb:


> Ein älteres Modell - preiswert erstanden - etwas aufgehübscht - technisch verbessert (BREMSE!) - Sicherheit erhöht - 300g Ersparnis!


----------



## Zottel93 (17. August 2017)

Mein Neffe bekommt auch ein Cube Kid 160. Natürlich kann der Onkel das nicht original lassen...
Ich hab schon öfters gesehen das die LRS durch entfernen der Speichen erleichtert werden. Bekommt man das hin, ohne das die LRS neu zentriert werden müssen?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (17. August 2017)

An meinen Rädern mache ich eigentlich ALLES, bis auf das Zentrieren der Räder 

Bei den kleinen Dingern habe ich es trotzdem probiert und ich würde behaupten, dass es nicht schlechter als das Original geworden ist 
Möglicherweise sind die kleinen Felgen etwas gutmütiger. Auf der anderen Seite sitzt da auch kein 80kg Mann drauf, der von Felsen droppt...


----------



## OnTheFly (17. August 2017)

Zottel93 schrieb:


> Mein Neffe bekommt auch ein Cube Kid 160. Natürlich kann der Onkel das nicht original lassen...
> Ich hab schon öfters gesehen das die LRS durch entfernen der Speichen erleichtert werden. Bekommt man das hin, ohne das die LRS neu zentriert werden müssen?


Ich musste nichts nachzentrieren; allerdings kann das vom Fall zu Fall ja auch ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilyfox (4. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Sohn ist nun ebenfalls stolzer Besitzer eines kid 160.
Der erste Eindruck ist gar nicht mal schlecht. Klar - es ist sehr schwer und das Hinterrad läuft sehr schwer. Aber das wusste ich schon vorher.
Was allerdings zeitnah verbessert werden muss sind die Bremsen. Die sind viel zu schwergängig.
Dazu auch meine Frage. Beziehen sich die die Tuning-Tipps zum Thema Vorderradbremse nur auf Gewichtsoptimierung oder sind sie auch leichtgängiger.
Klar - die Vorspannung könnte ich noch reduzieren. Aber wenn ich schon anfange, dann möchte ich es gleich richtig machen.

Noch ein Lob an die echt coolen umbauten. Freu mich schon riesig aufs schrauben.

Grüße Patrick


----------



## Roelof (4. Dezember 2017)

@wilyfox bei den Bremsen sollte es in erster Linie um die Funktion gehen. Was willst du den konkret wissen?


----------



## wilyfox (5. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
Folgendes möchte ich erreichen:
Der Bremsgriff soll leichter zu ziehen sein.
Die Bremswirkung soll sich verbessern.
Was muss ich tun?

Es wird immer wieder von der Avid Single Digit 5 Bremse gesprochen.
Wäre das die Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## bikeandi1974 (5. Dezember 2017)

Keine Ahnung welche Bremse Du verbaut hast - wenn es eine normale Cantileverbremse (kurze Bremsschenkel) ist, wird jede V-Brake besser mit weniger Handkraft bremsen. Die AVID hat ein sehr gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Eine alte XTR oder XT mit Parallelogrammführung des Bremsschuhs wäre was ganz feines. Nicht uninteressant ist bei Kinderrädern, ob sich der Bremsgriff für die kleinen Hände nah genug an den Lenker stellen lässt.

Grüßle


----------



## Linipupini (5. Dezember 2017)

wilyfox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Folgendes möchte ich erreichen:
> Der Bremsgriff soll leichter zu ziehen sein.
> Die Bremswirkung soll sich verbessern.
> ...


Einfach Foto machen und hier zeigen, dann wird dir auch geholfen


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (5. Dezember 2017)

wilyfox schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Folgendes möchte ich erreichen:
> Der Bremsgriff soll leichter zu ziehen sein.
> Die Bremswirkung soll sich verbessern.
> ...


Man kann fast alle (auch schrottige) Bremsen auf geringe Handkraft einstellen ...
... wenn man weiß wie das geht.

Hast Du Neuware gekauft?
Wenn ja, wende Dich an den Verkäufer und fordere ihn auf die Ware in einem Zustand zu übergeben die den ordnungsgemäßen Umgang mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (5. Dezember 2017)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Hast Du Neuware gekauft?
> Wenn ja, wende Dich an den Verkäufer und fordere ihn auf die Ware in einem Zustand zu übergeben die den ordnungsgemäßen Umgang mit dem Fahrrad erlaubt.


Das weis er wohl selber


----------



## wilyfox (5. Dezember 2017)

Dann werde ich mal bei einer AVID zuschlagen.
Die Zeit drängt. Eigentlich dürfte man ihn so gar nicht auf die Straße lassen. Auf die schnelle ne alte XT zu finden ist eher schwierig.
Warum werden überhaupt Cantileverbremsen verbaut. Für mich als Laie machen die keinen Sinn. Der Herstellungspreis kann es doch nicht sein?

Ja, der Bremsgriff könnte auch Kindgerechter sein. Die werde ich tauschen. Da hab ich schon etwas passendes gefunden.

Zum Thema "...wende dich an den Verkäufer".
Das bringt nicht viel wenn man online kauft. 
Im September habe ich schon einmal ein Fahrrad gekauft. Ebenfalls online und ebenfalls NEU. (Kein Cube)
Bei Regen sind die Griffe während der Fahrt vom Lenker gerutscht. Selbstverständlich habe ich reklamiert.
Mit der Telefonhotline habe ich vereinbart, dass ich das Rad zurückschicke und es Instand gesetzt wird.
Ergebnis: eine Woche später hatte ich eine Gutschrift.
Es gab vom Online Händler nicht einmal eine Stellungnahme.

Traurig aber auch nachvollziehbar. Bei der kleinen Gewinnspanne lohnt sich der Aufwand für den Händler nicht.
Außerdem gibt es genügend Eltern die es einfach akzeptieren oder sich überhaupt keine Gedanken mache ob das Rad so wie es ist überhaupt was taugt. --- Ich sag nicht, dass das Cube nichts taugt, es hat potential  ---

Bevor der Einwand kommt... Ich ginge sehr gerne zu einem Händler um die Ecke, nur gibt es bei mir keinen.

Prinzipiell ist es Händlersach, da geb ich dir recht, Heiko


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (5. Dezember 2017)

wilyfox schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Zum Thema "...wende dich an den Verkäufer".
> Das bringt nicht viel wenn man online kauft.
> ...


Auch der Händler der Dir "online" verkauft ist verpflichtet Dir die Ware so zu übergeben daß diese korrekt funktioniert.
Wenn dieser Händler sich also vor dem Verkauf nicht darum kümmert das bei einem Kinderfahrrad die Bremsen auch für ein Kind tauglich eingestellt sind, geht das Teil auf Kosten des Händlers zurück.

Das müßte zigtausendfach in Deutschland so geschehen, dann würden solche Späßchen in Zukunft automatisch unterlassen werden.
Also Ware in einem Zustand zu übergeben der einen bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch nicht erlaubt.


wilyfox schrieb:


> ...
> Warum werden überhaupt Cantileverbremsen verbaut. Für mich als Laie machen die keinen Sinn. Der Herstellungspreis kann es doch nicht sein?
> ...


Nur der Herstellungspreis zählt in diesen Fällen. Und natürlich die "Geiz ist Geiz" Moral der Endvebraucher.


----------



## wilyfox (5. Dezember 2017)

Spricht was gegen die Shimano BR-T4000 V-Brake?
https://www.decathlon.de/komplettset-v-brake-paar-shimano-alivio-br-t4000-silber-id_8328474.html
188g pro Rad
Gibt es im Paar für 19,95 im Decathlon und da muss ich morgen sowieso hin.
Ich überlege am Hinterrad auf V umzurüsten. Da würde sich das anbieten und wäre ein Schnäppchen.


----------



## Roelof (5. Dezember 2017)

Spricht nix dagegen. Verbaue ich oft an Stadträdern, weil günstig, gut und schnell verfügbar.


----------



## wilyfox (15. Dezember 2017)

So, die ersten teile sind bestellt. Hoffe sie kommen noch vor dem Wochenende. 
Ich hab mich erstmal auf die Bremse konzentriert. Die sind für einen 3 Jährigen einfach ungeeignet.

Als nächstes möchte ich mich dem Innenlager und der Kurbel widmen.
Hat vielleicht jemand noch was gebrauchtes im Keller und möchte es loswerden?


----------



## Linipupini (15. Dezember 2017)

wilyfox schrieb:


> So, die ersten teile sind bestellt. Hoffe sie kommen noch vor dem Wochenende.
> Ich hab mich erstmal auf die Bremse konzentriert. Die sind für einen 3 Jährigen einfach ungeeignet.
> 
> Als nächstes möchte ich mich dem Innenlager und der Kurbel widmen.
> Hat vielleicht jemand noch was gebrauchtes im Keller und möchte es loswerden?


Ich muss mal schauen aber ich glaube ich hab noch ne 102mm Kurbel.


----------



## sven kona (15. Dezember 2017)

Grüße hätte noch ne von Kania war neu und nur kurz montiert nie gefahren . Hätt bedarfsweise auch Innenlager neu und nen Laufradsatz in neu .

Unser Projekt wurde verworfen
Grüße


----------



## Linipupini (15. Dezember 2017)

Nachgeschaut, keine mehr da. Kannst aber jede Kurbel in fast jeder länge bei @kurbeltom für schmales Geld kürzen lassen.
Einfach anfragen


----------



## Oigi (20. Dezember 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ist hier bin gerade dabei das erste Bike für meinen Sohn aufzubauen. Inspiriert von einigen Aufbauten hier im Forum habe ich mich wegen der günstigen Basis am Ende für ein 160er Cube entschieden. Den einzigen Kompromiss stellt die sackschwere Rücktrittnabe dar. Naja, man kann nicht alles haben. Dabei habe ich kurzzeitig darüber nachgedacht Sockel anschweißen zu lassen. Das wäre aber zuviel des Guten gewesen. Mein Sohn hat zwar bereits viel Spaß auf dem Pumptrack mit seinem Laufrad, aber wie intensiv er das Bike am Ende nutzen möchte...man weiß es nicht.
Jetzt aber mal los. Vielleicht interessiert der Aufbau ja den einen oder anderen hier .

Die Basis war mit 8,6 kg überraschend schwer. Bietet aber andersrum wieder ausreichend Potenzial für Gewichtsverlust.







Leider hatte der Rahmen nicht ganz die Wunschfarbe. Ich hätte mich ja durchaus mit der Farbe arrangieren können. Nun hat der Verkäufer das Rad nicht sehr sorgfältig verpackt und somit kam das Rad mit einigen Macken im Lack bei mir an. Das gab dann den finalen Ausschlag für eine neue Farbe.
Meinem Sohn gefällt das Gelb des Commencal Ramones (eigentlich die Wunschbasis für den Aufbau) sehr gut. Deshalb wurden Rahmen und Gabel spontan zum Pulvern (RAL 1016 Schwefelgelb)  gebracht. Ich bin gespannt wie er dann aussieht. Hier ein Bild von vorher.






Jetzt weiter mit den Komponenten. Dass die Kurbel ein ordentlicher Trümmer ist, ist ja bekannt. Deshalb schnell eine geeignete Kurbel zum Kürzen über Kleinanzeigen besorgt und bei kurbeltom angefragt. Das Ergebnis spricht für sich. Besten Dank an kurbeltom. Die 105 mm Länge ist meiner Meinung nach der beste Kompromiss in Hinblick auf die Körpergröße mit der das Rad im Einsatz ist.
















Die Kurbel wiegt nun 330 g. Zusammen mit dem neuen Kettenblatt und den Schrauben wird es auf etwa gute 400 geben hinaus laufen. Was schon ca. 450 g bedeutet.

So nun erstmal genug für heute. Demnächst mehr.

Gruß Oigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (21. Dezember 2017)

Schwefelgelb schaut so aus, ist aber auf Bildern nicht so schön und kräftig darstellbar, in Natura geil!


----------



## Oigi (21. Dezember 2017)

Sieht gut aus und das Blau passt auch super. Ich habe mich für rot als weitere Farbe entschieden. Nur die Speichennippel werden blau. 






Ich bin echt gespannt wie die Farbe in echt aussieht. Ursprünglich wollte ich Leuchtgelb, aber das bleicht wohl durch UV Strahlen mit der Zeit aus.

Als nächstes kommt wird das Hinterrad fit gemacht. Das dreht sich ziemlich zäh. Mal sehen ob ich da was machen kann.


----------



## Oigi (22. Dezember 2017)

So, ich habe das Hinterrad jetzt komplett zerlegt und gereinigt.






Nun alles schön fetten und wieder zusammenbauen. Hoffentlich läuft die Nabe danach etwas geschmeidiger.
Der Nabenkörper ist ja mal ein ordentlicher Brocken. Kein Wunder, dass das Hinterrad gute 1,2 kg wiegt. Rücktritt rausschmeißen und V-Brake ranbauen bringt leider keinen Gewichtsvorteil, im Gegenteil. Da sollte man sich dann eine andere Nabe besorgen.

Vielleicht kennt jemand den "Umbau" hier im Forum. Es hat mal jemand den Ausleger für die Bremsmomentabstützung gekürzt und für eine saubere Optik mit dem Ausfallende verschraubt. Dann hat man die Schelle um die Kettenstrebe nicht mehr. Ein Loch wäre im Ausfallende vorhanden. 

Bis demnächst


----------



## wilyfox (24. Dezember 2017)

Da bin ich mal gespannt auf das Bike von Oigi, wird bestimmt klasse.

Ich war auch nicht ganz untätig. Da das Rad im täglichen Einsatz ist, stand erstmal die Sicherheit im Fokus.
Zuerst habe ich Lampen dran geschraubt. Die hatte ich noch rumliegen. Lediglich einen Adapter für V-Brakes musste ich ordern.
Bei dieser Aktion habe ich auch gleich die Bremsen getauscht (unglaublich wie ungeeignet die Originalen waren).
Anschließend noch die Reflektoren getauscht und ein paar Streifen reflektierendes Klebeband verklebt.


----------



## Oigi (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo, erstmal ein frohes, aber vor allem gesundes und friedliches neues Jahr.
Durch die Feiertage, Urlaub und ein paar Tage krank gibt es nur ein kleines Update. 
Da ich mir nicht sicher bin ob der wirklich sehr leichte Kindersattel von @Bens_Papa schon zu dem kleinen Hintern passt und komfortabel genug ist, habe ich den originalen Sattel mal neu bezogen. Gewichtsmäßig ist da ja schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied...286 g zu 146 g. Mal sehen welcher das Rennen macht.

Vorher (Beispielbild, weil ich vergessen habe ein Bild vom vorherigen Zustand zu machen) 






Nachher 






@wilyfox, wie hast du die Bremsmomentabstützung befestigt? Ich sehe gar keine Schelle an der Kettenstrebe.

Gruß Oigi


----------



## wilyfox (9. Januar 2018)

Eine Schelle gibt es aktuell nicht mehr. Cube hat ein Gewinde in die Kettenstrebe geschnitten.


----------



## Oigi (9. Januar 2018)

Sehr cool für die Optik. Ist da eine Hülse drin oder einfach so in die Strebe geschraubt?


----------



## wilyfox (9. Januar 2018)

Ja, eine art Hülse. Allerdings ist es in einem Guss mit der Strebe und auch lackiert. Man sieht keine Schweißnaht oder einen Rand wie bei einer nachträglich eingesetzten Hülse.
Denke mit einer Blindnietmutter könnte man das nachbauen.
Wenn es Dich ganz genau interessiert schraube ich alles weg und mach Dir ein Foto.


----------



## Oigi (10. Januar 2018)

Danke für das Angebot, aber die Info reicht mir. Die Ausfallenden sehen bei den neueren Modellen ja gefälliger aus. Nicht mehr so klobig und massiv.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (10. Januar 2018)

Was sind das denn für Lichter an der V-Brake ?


----------



## wilyfox (10. Januar 2018)

die sind von https://www.magniclight.com/de/
Hatte ich ursprünglich an meinem Rad und dann nur noch im Keller liegen weil sie FÜR MICH nicht Alltagstauglichkeit waren.
Mir war die Lichtausbeute zu gering. Die Idee dahinter finde ich immer noch genial.


----------



## Bastian_77 (10. Januar 2018)

Die Idee ist super, der Preis leider aber auch :-(


----------



## wilyfox (10. Januar 2018)

Für ein Kinderrad too much, aber bevor es im Keller vergammelt...


----------



## Oigi (10. Januar 2018)

Kann mir bitte jemand den äußeren Sattelrohrdurchmesser nennen. Der Rahmen ist gerade beim Pulvern und ich möchte eine Klemme bestellen.


----------



## wilyfox (11. Januar 2018)

sorry, hab es gestern Abend vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (15. Januar 2018)

Zur Zeit läuft das Projekt gerade etwas schleppend. Ich tüftele gerade daran die Bremsmomentabstützung hinter dem Ausfallende zu verstecken.

Trotzdem hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Rahmen. 











Und hier ein kleiner Hinweis auf das Farbkonzept. 






Gruß Oigi


----------



## Bembel_Benji (22. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte auf diesem Weg einfach mal ein Danke an alle für die sehr wertvollen Tipps raus hauen!  
Ich habe am Samstag auch ein 2016er für meine Tochter geschossen und werde jetzt auch nach und nach das gute Stück etwas aufwerten. Reifen, Schläuche und V-Brake sind bestellt und mein Dad hat noch einen Easton Carbon Lenker, der zurecht gebastelt wird.


----------



## Oigi (29. Januar 2018)

So, hier kommt mal wieder ein Update von mir . Ich habe die Bremsmomentabstützung geändert und das Rad wieder zusammengebaut. Es dreht zwar schos wesentlich leichter aber frei ist anders. Mal sehen ob sisicim Fahrbetrieb daran vielleicht noch etwas ändert.






Da die Abstützung nun gerade ist und sich nicht mehr Richtung Rahmen orientiert musste ich mir etwas einfall lassen den Abstand zu überbrücken. Eine einfache Hülse oder Schraube hätte dem Bremsmoment auf der Lange nicht widerstanden  Nach einigem Kramen im Keller fiel mir ein Scheibenbremsadapter in die Hände. Nach reichlicher Bearbeitung mit Flex und Feile habe ich eine passende Verbindung zum Rahmen gefunden.






Noch ein paar schsch Schräubchen bestellt und das gagan sieht wie ich finde gaga passabel aus. Ziel den ollen Hebel verschwinden zu lassen ist somit erreicht.
















Gruß Oigi


----------



## Bembel_Benji (30. Januar 2018)

Mein Projekt ist auch (vorerst) abgeschlossen.
Nix besonderes, aber auf jeden Fall wesentlich besser als das Original und Madame gefällt es auch. 




Wenn mir irgendwann noch mal eine Kurbel in die Hände fällt, wird die auch noch getauscht. Andere Pedale gibt es auch noch.
Nochmal vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Tipps. 

Für alle die es interessiert hier eine Liste der Änderungen:

Reifen erneuert (Schwalbe Black Jack Active 16x1.90)
Schläuche erneuert (Schwalbe Schlauch Nr. 3 für 16'' AV3)
Kettenschutz entfernt und durch Chainrunner ersetzt
Vorbau getauscht (Wake 40mm 31,8mm)
Lenker getauscht und um 8cm gekürzt (Easton EC70 XC, 20mm Rise)
Griffe erneuert (Spank Tweet Tweet in vanilla white)
Vorderbremse durch V-Brake ersetzt (Avid FR-5 Bremshebel & Avid Single Digit 5 Bremse)
Seitens Gewicht bin ich auf genau 8kg gekommen.


----------



## Deleted234438 (30. Januar 2018)

Wenn du noch die Kurbel tauschst, kommst du vielleicht auf 7,4 kg. Beim Innenlager sind auch noch mal min. 50 Gramm drin, ein günstiges Neco mit Kunststoffschalen reicht da völlig aus.

Kurbel von Kubikes: https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-16-102-mm-28-Z.html


----------



## Bembel_Benji (30. Januar 2018)

jenka schrieb:


> Beim Innenlager sind auch noch mal min. 50 Gramm drin, ein günstiges Neco mit Kunststoffschalen reicht da völlig aus.



Hast du eine bestimmte Empfehlung für ein Innenlager? Das ist so ziemlich das einzige womit ich mir gar nicht auskenne, da ich meiner gesamten Bike Laufbahn noch nie damit beschäftigt habe. 



jenka schrieb:


> Kurbel von Kubikes: https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-16-102-mm-28-Z.html



Cool, danke für den Tipp! 
35€ sind auch noch ein durchaus akzeptabler Preis.


----------



## Deleted234438 (30. Januar 2018)

https://www.ebay.de/itm/NECO-Innenl...hash=item2a59a6e2e5:m:mBKm64b2_VzPbEjyyopIj9A

z.B das hier in 110,5 mm, wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe, hatte das Serienlager bei unsererm Cube 114 mm. Ich würde je nach Kettenlinie irgendwas zwischen 103 mm und 110 mm nehmen.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (30. Januar 2018)

Super. Vielen Dank!

Aber macht es nicht Sinn, wieder die gleiche Breite zu nehmen?
Wenn man ein schmäleres Lager nimmt, zieht man doch die Kettenlinie nach innen.


----------



## Y_G (30. Januar 2018)

naja hängt auch dann von der neuen Kurbel ab wie breit man muss. Je weiter Du rein kommst umso besser der Q-Faktor und leichter wird es auch noch


----------



## Oigi (30. Januar 2018)

Zum Innenlager...ich habe eins von Miche genommen. Ich kann durch die Kurbel das 107er nehmen. Das wiegt, selbst gewogen, 207 g. Für das Gewicht ein super Preis. Was die Qualität angeht, kann ich noch nichts sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeandi1974 (1. Februar 2018)

https://www.bike-mailorder.de/token...I2e7Q7a-E2QIV5xXTCh3krwKXEAQYAiABEgLlw_D_BwE#

Sogar mit Carbon  Sieht halt keiner. Habe ich in mittlerweile zwei Kinderrädern. Gibts woanders evtl. auch in anderer Achslänge und günstiger. War nur so auf die Schnelle...


----------



## Linipupini (1. Februar 2018)

bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-mailorder.de/token...I2e7Q7a-E2QIV5xXTCh3krwKXEAQYAiABEgLlw_D_BwE#
> 
> Sogar mit Carbon  Sieht halt keiner. Habe ich in mittlerweile zwei Kinderrädern. Gibts woanders evtl. auch in anderer Achslänge und günstiger. War nur so auf die Schnelle...


Hab ich auch schon 2x verbaut, allerdings sind die Aluschalen sehr weich und wenn man dann beim ein oder Ausbau abrutscht sind die Lagerschalen hin, davon kaufe ich keines mehr!


----------



## Oigi (14. Februar 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

hier ist mal wieder etwas von mir. Ich habe die Kurbel fertig gemacht und wie ich finde kann sich das Ergebnis sehen lassen. Innenseite und Kanten sind poliert. Die Außenseite habe ich nach dem Polieren nochmal mit Stahlwolle bearbeitet.












Lange dauert es nicht mehr und ich kann das fertige Rad präsentieren.

Bis dahin


----------



## Oigi (14. Februar 2018)

Ich habe mich heute Abend an den Pedalen zu schaffen gemacht. Vor einiger Zeit habe ich die sehr leichten Pedale von Bens Papa gekauft. Bei reiferer Überlegung fand ich die Pins für einen Fahranfänger zu viel des Guten. Ich habe schon die blutigen Beine meines Sohnes gesehen. Deshalb habe ich die Pins rausgeschraubt und Griptape draufgeklebt. Ich hoffe  dass damit genug Grip vorhanden ist.






Gruß Oigi


----------



## Bembel_Benji (17. Februar 2018)

Hat jemand einen Tipp für eine bezahlbare und halbwegs leichte 16" 32L Felge? 
Ich möchte auf eine SRAM Automatix aufrüsten und will ein komplettes Hinterrad aufbauen. Kann mir im dem Zuge jemand sagen, wo ich die passenden Speichen her bekomme? Von der Stange sind die scheinbar nicht (oder ich hab falsch gesucht).
Danke!


----------



## Oigi (23. Februar 2018)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

ich kann endlich verlauten lassen, dass das Rad endlich fertig ist.
Es wurde noch mit einigen Stickern versehen und landet bei 6,4 kg.
Ich bin erstaunt, mein Sohn hat innerhalb einer Stunde keine Unterstützung beim Radeln mehr gebraucht. Sicheres Bremsen, mit den Bremsen-nicht mit den Füßen, und anfahren muss er noch etwas üben. Aber das wird schon. Er fragt nun immer wann wir auf den Pumptrack gehen und die Holzwall fahren.











Gruß Oigi


----------



## bankettfritz (27. März 2018)

Dann möchte ich mal meine kleine Aufbau Geschichte unseres Cube kid 160 starten.
Angefangen hat alles mit einem gebrauchten  Bike /Rahmen  aus der Kleinanzeigen Bucht, gekauft und gestrippt war er schnell. Nun ging es an den Neuaufbau.
Gewünscht waren: Carbongabel mit Scheibenbremse/ 2 Gang Automatik Nabe ebenfalls mit Scheibenbremse / gekürzte Kurbeln.

Die Gabel war schnell in dem Land des Ali.... bestellt.Nach eintreffen dieser wurden erste Proben mit dem Steuersatz  und nacharbeiten der Gabel gemacht, leider passten weder die Pm Aufnahme noch wie versprochenen eine 160 er Bremsscheibe. Also nacharbeiten angesagt, mit viel Fleiss war auch dies gelöst.
Die zweite Baustelle war das kürzen der vorhandenen Shimano Kurbeln, um dass ordentlich zu bewerkstelligen habe ich extra eine Aufnahme für die Drehbank gebaut, so war ein vernünftiges Bohren gewährleistet. Wie zu erwarten stellt sich heraus dass die Kurbeln hohlgeschmiedet waren.
Also wieder an die Drehbank und Gewindehülsen anfertigen, einschweißen und nachbearbeiten war dann nur noch eine  Kleinigkeit.
Größeres Kopfzerbrechen machte mir der Umbau auf die Sram Automatix. Wie hier im Forum schon berichtet funktioniert das Kürzen auf die Einbaubreite eines Cube 160 eher weniger problematisch.
Aber da war ja noch die Aufgabe eine Scheibenbremse zu verwirklichen.Da ich mittlerweile  etwas Übung an der Drehbank hatte, wurde ein Adapter von Sram auf eine Rohloff Bremsscheibenaufnahme gedreht. Das wurde erforderlich ,da der Nabendurchmesser weder mit 6 Loch noch mit Centerlock kompatibel war.Nach längerem anpassen ging es nun an die Aufnahme des Bremssattels an den Rahmen, Auch dies war mit viel Hirnschmalz möglich. 
Aber seht selbst.


----------



## bankettfritz (27. März 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## Mzungu (31. März 2018)

Mein Umbau.
Schwalbe black Jack und neue Schläuche. Pro Reifen 110 g leichter.
Kubikes Kurbel und neues Tretlager, neue Pedale. Etwa 500 g gespart.
Den hässliches Kettenkasten abgemacht und gegen chainrunner getauscht. 
Neuer Sattel.
Neuer Vorbau, spank Spoon. Lenker ist ein Easton Carbon. Und neue Griffe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (31. März 2018)

Mzungu schrieb:


> ...
> Den hässliches Kettenkasten abgemacht und gegen chainrunner getauscht.
> ...


Wobei man ja Chainrunner durchaus auch als Folterinstrument für Nutzer solch kleiner Fahrräder betrachten kann.
Macht halt, insbesondere mit den Kettenschutzringen, das Treten doch arg schwergängig. Ist aber andererseits dadurch Training für die zarte Muskulatur


----------



## Oskar76 (8. April 2018)

hallo zusammen,
ich überlege eine Sram Automatix 2-Gang Nabe einzubauen und die Kurbel samt Lager zu tauschen.
Schwierigkeiten macht mir die Auswahl zwischen Kurbellänge und Zähne.
Zur Auswahl stehen folgende Kurbeln:
KUbikes 102mm/28Z
KUbikes 102mm/32Z
Kania 114mm/32Z

Welche Übersetzung entspricht der Standard Übersetzung des Cubes im 1. Gang der Automatix. Oder wie trifft man hier eine Auswahl.
Einsatzgebiet ist hauptsächlich in der Ebene.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen. Ich denke die falsche Kombination könnte sich negativ auswirken.

@Mzun: Welches Lager hast Du verbaut?

PS: Das ist mein 1. Beitrag und meine Kenntnisse sind noch recht dünn.
Vielen Dank für die vielen guten Beiträge und Anregungen, ich konnte schon einiges umsetzen.


----------



## Oskar76 (9. April 2018)

So, ich habe noch mal einiges nachgelesen...
Bei einer Körpergröße von 108cm fällt die 114mm Kurbel schon mal weg. Formel: 10% der Körpergröße.
28 Zähne machen in der ebene auch keinen Sinn, da die Übersetzung noch kleiner wird.
Bleibt noch die KUbikes 102mm/32Z.
Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage: macht die Sram Automatix sinn?


----------



## Linipupini (9. April 2018)

Die Kaniakurbel gibt's doch auch in 102/32, z.Z. nur nicht.
https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/kurbel-1-fach/73?number=kurbel.1&c=42


----------



## Oskar76 (9. April 2018)

Hat diese Vorteile? Würde sich das warten lohnen.
Optisch gefällt mir die von KUbikes besser und sie ist verfügbar.
Bin nur nicht sicher ob ich mit dem Token 103mm Innenlager hinkomme.


----------



## Linipupini (9. April 2018)

Oskar76 schrieb:


> Hat diese Vorteile? Würde sich das warten lohnen.
> Optisch gefällt mir die von KUbikes besser und sie ist verfügbar.
> Bin nur nicht sicher ob ich mit dem Token 103mm Innenlager hinkomme.


is wurscht welche du nimmst, schön sind beide nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (16. April 2018)

Ich habe dieses Innenlager verbaut:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/SUNRACE-INN...var=422530278053&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## Linipupini (17. April 2018)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich habe dieses Innenlager verbaut:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/SUNRACE-INNENLAGER-BBS-18-127-MM-4-kant-BSA-JIS/122226491946?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=422530278053&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


Gut fetten nicht vergessen! diese Aluschalen gammeln schnell fest und sind dann beim Ausbau kaum zu entfernen.


----------



## dewenni (19. Mai 2018)

Dann will ich auch mal zweigen was ich aus dem Cube für meine Tochter gemacht habe.
Vielen Dank für die Tipps und Anregungen aus diesem Thema.

KCNC Lenker
Hussefelt Vorbau
Sattel von BensPapa
XLC V-Brakes
Avid Bremshebel
Kubikes Laufräder, hinten mit SRAM Automatix
Kubikes Alu Kurbel
Token JIS Innenlager
Xpedo Pedale
Schwalbe Black Jack Reifen
Cube Seitenständer
Aufgrund der SRAM Automatik, der Hinterradbremse und dem Seitenständer kein Leichtgewicht, aber unterm Strich passt´s ;-)





























Grüße
Sven


----------



## Bembel_Benji (22. Mai 2018)

Das sieht echt gut aus! 
Wie kommt deine Madame mit der Automatix zurecht?
Ich musste beim Cube meiner Kleinen das hintere Ritzel auf ein 16er ändern, weil sie mit dem 19er es nicht geschafft hat so viel Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen, dass die Automatix in den 2. Gang geschaltet hat.


----------



## thimsche (23. Mai 2018)

Moin Leute,

aufgrund der Tatsache, dass mir ein Bekannter sein 2014er Cube 160 für 25 Euro überlassen hat, (Da konnte ich leider nicht nein sagen ) bin ich nun dabei,das Gewicht zu reduzieren.

- Mäntel mussten sowieso bei, also 2 x Black Jacks
- Bremse tausche ich gegen Avid Dial 7 / Single Digit 5 V-Brake
- passende Pinke Griffe

Steht noch aus:

- Vorbau der schon oft genannten
  - KCNC Fly Ride 25,4 mm / 5 / 50mm
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Fly-Ride-Vorbau-25-4-mm-5-p27012/

- Lenker:
  - KCNC Rampant 25.4 Flat Lenker / 10 / 600mm
https://www.bike-components.de/de/KCNC/Rampant-25-4-Flat-Lenker-p48023/black-600-mm-10--o69402113/ / 8

- ggf Chainrunner
- KMC X8-93 Kette

Was allerdings zuerst ansteht, sind Lager und Kurbelsatz.

Laut Beschreibung ist der Kurbelsatz:

Hudson, 32 T., 114mm with Chainguard and square BB.

Macht es Sinn auf 102 mm mit 28 Zähnen zu gehen oder bei 32 zu bleiben?

https://www.kubikes.de/kubikes_shop...rbelgarnitur-fuer-KUbikes-16-102-mm-28-Z.html

Bei Lagern ist meine Erfahrung eher gegen Null, weswegen ich hier 2 Fragen habe:

- passt die Kurbel auf das existierende Lager?
- Im Falle eines neuen Lagers, stellt sich die Frage ob 107 oder 110mm.

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Miche/Primato-Innenlager-JIS-p37335/

oder:

https://www.ebay.de/itm/NECO-Innenl...jyyopIj9A&clk_rvr_id=1540465005240&rmvSB=true

oder?

vg und schonmal Danke


----------



## bikeandi1974 (23. Mai 2018)

Aloha,

Innenlager lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, schon vom Gewicht her. Das Original ist einfach nur ein Stahlklumpen.

Das Miche scheint sogar leichter zu sein als ein Token (210g), welches es mit Carbonhülse gibt (ca. 30€)

Länge der Achse - ich meine 107mm verbaut zu haben. Kannst aber auch erst die Kurbel bestellen, monotieren, messen und evtl. das 103er bestellen. Kürzer ist leichter ist ergonomischer ;-)

Grüßle


----------



## Bembel_Benji (23. Mai 2018)

Gude!



bikeandi1974 schrieb:


> Das Original ist einfach nur ein Stahlklumpen.


Oh, ja! Das ist eine sehr passende Bezeichnung! 

Ich hab das 110er von Neco genommen. Hab keine Alternativmeinung, aber das macht für mich einen guten Eindruck. Die Breite von 110,5 mm in Kombination mit der Kubikes Kurbel geht auch gut.



thimsche schrieb:


> Macht es Sinn auf 102 mm mit 28 Zähnen zu gehen oder bei 32 zu bleiben?


Ich denke das kann man nicht genau sagen, da die Übersetzung auf das Kind spezifisch abgestimmt werden muss. Die derzeitig bei uns montierte 28/19 Kombination funktioniert bei meiner Tochter recht gut. Ihr größerer Bruder hätte sich im gleichen Alter über die Kombination beschwert. Da wäre eine 32/16 sinnvoller gewesen.


----------



## thimsche (23. Mai 2018)

Vielen Dank für das Feedback Jungs!

Das hat mir erst einmal viel geholfen 

Dann wird das Entfernen des alten Lagers die nächste Aufgabe


----------



## NoxFranky (23. Mai 2018)

Falls wer braucht ich gebe gegen Versandkosten mein Werkzeug zum entfernen des Innenlagers ab.


----------



## dewenni (24. Mai 2018)

Bembel_Benji schrieb:


> Das sieht echt gut aus!
> Wie kommt deine Madame mit der Automatix zurecht?
> Ich musste beim Cube meiner Kleinen das hintere Ritzel auf ein 16er ändern, weil sie mit dem 19er es nicht geschafft hat so viel Geschwindigkeit aufzubauen, dass die Automatix in den 2. Gang geschaltet hat.



Hallo,
sie ist aktuell 4 Jahre und kommt damit gut zurecht. Die Automatix schaltet ja bei ca. 13kmh in den zweiten Gang. Das ist eigentlich kein Problem. Sie schafft dann im zweiten Gang etwa 20kmh auf ebener Straße. Das ist schon echt klasse und so kommt man auch gut vorwärts. Ich habe aber auch vorne die Kurbel mit 32 Zähnen verbaut. Was da original verbaut war weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thimsche (27. Mai 2018)

Lager und Kurbel sind nun getauscht.
Das mit dem Stahlklumpen trifft es ziemlich genau 

Habe mal die gesamten alten Teile auf die Waage gelegt.

Vg
ThimschE


----------



## staubtransport (12. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

baue auch gerade ein Cube 160 um und bin für die Erfahrungen und den Austausch hier sehr dankbar. Das Cube für eine Vierjährige ist wahrscheinlich momentan das schwerste Rad bei uns im Haus - unglaublich! 

Bisher ist geplant/gekauft:
KCNC Vorbau, Raceface Lenker, kleine Klingel, Avid Griff und Bremse, Neco Innenlager, Kurbel von Kubikes, Sattel zum Kürzen von Aliexpress, Black Jack Reifen

Vier kurze Rückfragen: 
Habt ihr die Lenker gekürzt und wenn ja auf welche Länge (z. B. so wie am Original Cube 160 er)? 
Warum ist eine neue Kette, z. B. KMC X8-93 Kette, nötig (Gewicht?)
Welcher Bereich würde noch sinnvoll für eine Veränderung sein?
Einen Tipp für gute Pedalen?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Linipupini (12. Juni 2018)

Gib in der Suche einfach mal "Pedal" ein und beschränke dich nur auf diesen Fred, da wirst du einiges finden.
Gruss


----------



## KIV (15. Juni 2018)

staubtransport schrieb:


> Avid Griff und Bremse, Sattel zum Kürzen von Aliexpress, Lenker kürzen und wenn ja auf welche Länge (z. B. so wie am Original Cube 160 er)?
> Einen Tipp für gute Pedalen?
> 
> Vielen Dank!


Die Avid funktioniert natürlich super und ist auch gut einstellbar. Am 16“er könnten die Hebel aber etwas sehr gewaltig wirken, evtl gegen Tektro tauschen und fürs 20“er beiseite legen.
Sattel vom Ali rosten durchaus gerne an den Rails. Frag @Bens_Papa nach seiner Titan-Variante. Ansonsten bestell halt beim Ali ein paar mehr und behandel die Rails vor der Montage mit Autopolitur oder Fluidfilm.
Lenker kannste Dich am Original orientieren, mal Probesitzen und anschauen. Etwas Zugabe schadet nicht, kürzen kannste immer noch.
Pedal-Empfehlungen gibt’s hier oder im „Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein“-Faden. Ich finde die Expedo Traverse mit dem runden Käfig gut. Mit Titanachse um 45€ herum zu kaufen, sonst Wellgo oder Ali...


----------



## Zer0cool (5. Juli 2018)

Hallo Zusammen,

Ich mag die Rahmengeometrie und die Optik der Cube 160 und wollt für meine Tochter nen schickes relativ leichtes erstes Bike zurecht hübschen. bissel neuer Lack ,halbwegs generalüberholen & bissel schmieren ect. .

Also im Herbst ein  Gebrauchtes „Little Princes“ aus Ebay Kleinanzeigen geholt & naja ,ersten kommt es anders und zweitens als man denkt.  In dem Ding ist ja nur Stockschwerer Rotz verbaut. (um die 9kilo und das ist auch noch leicht/gut für ein normales Kinder Bike mein 17 Jahre altes Analog wiegt im Vergleich nicht viel mehr)

Kurz und knapp einmal alles  & da ich mir durch das Forum & vor allem diesen Thread eine Menge Sucherei  nach evtl. passenden Teilen im Netz ersparen konnte wollt ich es euch auch nicht vorenthalten. also Danke 


Die Ausgangsbasis und dahinter sieht man auch das Eisenschwein für die ersten Fahrversuche ein 12 kilo fettes Barbyteil




und die fertige "Little Princess Custom"

zum Farbconcept Grün/Rot kam mir die Frog Bike Farbpalette bei Rädern und Gabel sehr gelegen und ersparte mir Lackierarbeit.
ansonsten sind alle Anbauteile in Schwarz mit Silbernerer Verschraubung gehalten.







Ventilkappen als Princess Krone  

 

 

 











*Rahmen:             gepulvert in RAL 3027 Himbeerrot mit Decals in Grün/Schwarz*

*Felgen:                Frog bike 16 Zoll Quando Naben, hinten 16 Zahn Freilaufritzel*

*Reifen:                Schwalbe Big Apple*

*Lenker:               Cannondale Carbon Flatbar (gekürzt auf passende Armweite)*

*Vorbau:               XLC (länge 60mm, Winkel 35 Grad)*

*Steuersatz:        KCNC    *

*Gabel:                  Alu  (Frog Bikes in Frog Grün)*

*Bremse:              Avid Single digit 3 (hinten auf Brake Booster montiert)*

*Kurbel:                Kania Kurbel 1 fach (102mm) leicht 32 Zahn

Pedale:                Contec Happy Kid in Schwarz*

*Innenlager:        Neco Hal (107,5mm)*

*Sattelstütze:     Carbon (China)*

*Sattel:                 Orginal Cube in Schwarz geledert*

*Ventilkappen:    Rosa Kronen*


----------



## cbert80 (8. Juli 2018)

Zer0cool schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> Ich mag die Rahmengeometrie und die Optik der Cube 160 und wollt für meine Tochter nen schickes relativ leichtes erstes Bike zurecht hübschen. bissel neuer Lack ,halbwegs generalüberholen & bissel schmieren ect. .
> 
> ...


Die Lösung mit dem Brake-Booster find ich gut. Was für einer ist das? Und woher?


----------



## Zer0cool (10. Juli 2018)

cbert80 schrieb:


> Die Lösung mit dem Brake-Booster find ich gut. Was für einer ist das? Und woher?



das war ein ganz einfacher vom Ebay. wichtig ist nur das er oben mittig ein Loch hat zur Befestigung am Rahmen.

der z.B.
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Point-Brake...776482&hash=item5b28e072d6:g:zuMAAOSwkE9bNgfa


----------



## MickyMcB (27. Juli 2018)

Eben fertig geworden. Neuaufbau eines mehrere Jahre alten Cube Kid 160. Sehr viel Spaß hat es gemacht und die Tochter ist begeistert. Gewicht nun ca. 6,5 kg.

Besten Dank für die ganzen Tipps hier! 










Gruß,
Christian


----------



## wombel74 (4. August 2018)

So, hier noch ein Bild vom 160er vom Zwerg. Geändert wurde:
- Tektro V- brake vorne samt Bremshebel
- 102mm Kurbel von Kania samt Neco Innenlager und Pedale von GUB
- Sattelstütze + Sattelklemme vom Chinamann
- Sattel (Ben's Papa)
- Vorbau KCNC fly ride 50mm
- Alu China Lenker
- Griffe KCNC Eva
- Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack

Nächstes Jahr muss ein 20" her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oigi (12. Oktober 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

an die Leute, die die Hinterradbremse durch V-Brake Adapterlösung ersetzt haben. Ich habe heute auch den Umbau gemacht und bin mit der Bremsleistung überhaupt nicht zufrieden. Der Booster flext sehr stark als dass genug Klemmkraft erzeugt wird. Ich habe versucht die Bolzen soweit außen zu befestigen, dass die Muttern das Flexen verhindern  Dann sitzen die Bremsarme aber zu weit außen und haben eine bescheidene Stellung. Hinzu kommt  dass die Sitzstreben wegen des Kettenkastens nicht symmetrisch sind. Ich habe eine Deore V-Brake verbaut.
Wie habt ihr das Flexen verhindert.
Gruß Oigi


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. Oktober 2018)

Da die Streben ja nicht im Weg sind , könntest du einen zweiten Booster hinter den Streben montieren, das sollte dann um einiges verwindungssteifer sein.
Ich hätte damals am ersten Rad meiner Tochter(Scool xxlite 12 Zoll), nach dem ich den Rücktritt ausgebaut habe einen Magurabügel mit einer Hs11 hinten , und vorne den zurechtgefeilten Hebel einer Hs22(weil der gerade ist) verbaut.


----------



## Oigi (13. Oktober 2018)

Danke für den Tipp. Technisch ist das bestimmt machbar und auch wirksam. Ich stelle mir da etwas weniger auffälliges vor. Ich muss da nochmal drüber grübeln.


----------



## Tidi (20. Oktober 2018)

Den Umbau hab ich am HotRock auch vor, wobei ich noch überlege, ob ich aus dem Grund des Flexens n alten Rahmen Schlachte und die Cantisockel as HotRock schweißen lasse. 
Zwei Gedanken zu deinem Problem
- Zwerg Nase wiegt ja nix und braucht daher ja nur n Birchteil der Bremsleistung / Hebelkraft. Ich könnt mir vorstellen, dass die Papis inkl. mir  da zu viel reininterpretierenund sich viel zu viele Gedanken machen und die aktuelle flexende Lösung fürs Kind vollkommen ausreichend ist, weil bei den geringen kräften nix flext.
- die Idee mit dem zweiten Booster n Bissl weitergedacht - die Bolten an den Kettenstreben mit Muttern oder Hülsen versehen, so dass die sich am Rahmen / an den Streben abstützen, dann flext da gar nix mehr. Alternativ auf den zweiten Booster versichten und von hinten ne kurze Gewindestange oder längere Schraube mit vorgesetzten Muttern / Hülsen verbauen, was sich an den streben abstützt.
... grundsätzlich denke ich aber, dass das so ok ist und der Nachwuchs damit super klar kommt ...


----------



## Oigi (22. Oktober 2018)

ich denke dein erster Gedanke trifft es ganz gut. 
Ich warte ertmal ab und schaue mal wie sich die Lösung verhält, wenn mein Sohn am Hebel zieht und nicht ich.

Ich hatte ja gehofft, dass sich die Muttern, mit denen die Bolzen befestigt sind, am Rahmen abtützen. Die Streben sind aufgrund des Kettenkastens nicht gleich links und rechts. Antreibsseitig sind noch 5 mm Platz bis die Mutter an der Sitzstreben anliegt. Daher Flex.


----------



## Mzungu (22. Oktober 2018)

Hat jemand nen guten Tip für das Hinterrad? Hab die original Nabe auseinander gebaut, gereinigt, neu gerettet und wieder zusammengebaut. Dreht sich trotzdem kaum 3 Umdrehungen wenn man es andreht. Gibt es günstige, leichter laufende Alternativen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (22. Oktober 2018)

Spontan fällt mir Kubikes ein, bei Bedarf auch mit Automatix Nabe.


----------



## Hillcruiser (26. Oktober 2018)

so, hab meiner Kleinen nun auch ein gebrauchtes Cube Kid 160 gekauft und will ein paar Dinge optimieren.
Die alten Reifen müssen runter.
Da sie allerdings mit 4 Jahren noch nicht wirklich im Gelände unterwegs sein wird, welche Reifen sollten es denn sein.
Einige hier haben auf Black Jack gewechselt, andere auf Big Apple.

Was ist eure Empfehlung?
Danke


----------



## joglo (26. Oktober 2018)

Wir hatten BigApple auf einen Kinderrad, sind an sich OK, da sie gut rollen und vorallem auch eine gewisse Dämpfung bieten, wie aber auch bei Erwachsenen-Bikes schmieren die BigApples auch am Kinderrad schnell hilflos ab so bald es etwas rutschig wird. Und selbst ohne große Mountainbike-Ambition radeln die Kids ja gerne mal einen schmierigen Trampelpfad oder wollen mal durch den Schnee fahren was dann halt schnell zu einen Sturz führt. Also ich würde die nur sehr eingeschänkt empfehlen.

Mein Tipp sind nach wie vor Schwalbe MowJow (bei Fernwegs auf Anfrage erhältlich http://www.fernwegs.de/shop-onlines...fen-und-schlaeuche/Schwalbe_schwalbe-mow-joe-), super leicht und gute Traktion bei geringen Rollwiederstand. Nur halt teuer und schwer zu bekommen.

Kenda Small Block 8 (SB8) sind auch leicht und rollwiederstandsarm. Auch sicher keine Trail-Reifen aber zumindest deutlich mehr Traktion als BigApple.

BlackJack sind gut und günstig, nur halt schon schwer, wobei sicher noch um einiges leichter als die OEM Serienreifen auf dem Cube.

Conti Double Fighter III gibts auch in Kinderradgrößen, ich habe keine Erfahrung damit aber jemand anderes hatte die mal empfohlen, sind gewichts-, leistung- und preismäßig sehr vergleichbar mit den BlackJack, das Profil erscheint etwas weniger grob.

Edit, sorry, ich vergaß, die MowJow gibts ja nur in 20 und 24, tja schade, der Rest gilt auch für 16"


----------



## NoxFranky (1. November 2018)

So jetzt möchte ich auch einmal.
Vielen Dank erst mal an @kurbeltom! Klasse Arbeit, die Kurbel passt perfekt an das Rad. Ich komme bestimmt für das 20" Projekt wieder auf dich zurück (Hier liegt schon eine XT HT2 Kurbel).
Änderungen am Cube
- Lenker/Sattelstütze Carbon aus China
- Neue Vordernabe und mit der hälfte an Speichen wieder eingespeicht
- Hinterrad einmal komplett zerlegt, gefettet und mit der hälfte an Speichen wieder aufgebaut
- Vorbau Wake 45mm
- Steuersatz AEST
- Kurbel Shimano LX mit Ultegra Kettenblatt (gekürzt, etwas knapp an der Kettenstrebe aber Flex ist ja zum Glück nicht vorhanden)
- Neco Innenlager
- Vorderradbremse HS22 mit geänderter Hebelweiteneinstellung
- versteckte Drehmomentabstützung an der Kettenstrebe (Danke für die Idee @Oigi)


----------



## NoxFranky (3. Dezember 2018)

Hat jemand mal die original Gabel auf der Waage gehabt? Macht es Sinn diese gegen eine Alu-Gabel zu tauschen?
Vom 16“ Kokua gibt es die Gabeln als Ersatzteil für 20€. Hat die schon jemand verbaut?
Und dann die große Quizfrage welche Farbe? Schwarz oder Weiß?


----------



## c68cube (10. Dezember 2018)

Moin,

ich wäre für die weiße Gabel!

Dazu hätte ich noch ne Frage:
Ich baue auch gerade so ein kleines 160er Kid Cube etwas leichter und hab einen neuen Carbon-Lenker mit 31mm Durchmesser günstig kaufen können. 

Welchen Durchmesser benötige ich für einen passenden Lenkervorbau seitens Gabelrohr oder ist das auch irgendwie standardisiert? 

Ich hab grad das Fahrrad nicht bei mir, daher meine Frage...

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## Hillcruiser (21. Dezember 2018)

jenka schrieb:


>





So, hab das Innenlager raus bis auf diese Lagerschale mit dem Stern auf dem Bild oben.
Einige sagen, man soll sie mit dem Stemmeisen bearbeiten.
Linksgewinde, richtig?
Hab eigentlich keine Lust das Rad deswegen zum Händler zu fahren...


----------



## NoxFranky (22. Dezember 2018)

Hillcruiser schrieb:


> So, hab das Innenlager raus bis auf diese Lagerschale mit dem Stern auf dem Bild oben.
> Einige sagen, man soll sie mit dem Stemmeisen bearbeiten.
> Linksgewinde, richtig?
> Hab eigentlich keine Lust das Rad deswegen zum Händler zu fahren...



Ja richtig ist ein Linksgewinde (BSA).
Ich hab mir ein passendes Stück Metall dazwischen geklemmt, dann ging es ganz einfach.


----------



## Hillcruiser (23. Dezember 2018)

Hat geklappt mit kleinem Meißel.
Neues Innenlager ist montiert. Danke


----------



## NoxFranky (28. Dezember 2018)

Erst die Große Freude das man 370g spart und dann kam der Kokua Standard. 84mm Einbaubreite für die Nabe zum Glück hab ich das Jumper da. Dann muss eben mal wieder alles umgebaut werden.


Edith:
Neue Herausforderung 20 Loch Nabe in 28 Loch Felge einspeichen. Und jetzt die Frage an die Experten kann man das so machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (13. Februar 2019)

Vielleicht etwas übertrieben.... Mal sehen ob man die noch traveln kann.


----------



## Linipupini (13. Februar 2019)

nicht dein Ernst!


----------



## Mzungu (13. Februar 2019)

Na ja wenn ich die Gabel noch 3 cm runter bekomme sieht es schon nicht mehr so wild aus.


----------



## Linipupini (13. Februar 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Na ja wenn ich die Gabel noch 3 cm runter bekomme sieht es schon nicht mehr so wild aus.


Geht gar nicht, ist wahrscheinlich dann auch so nicht fahrbar! Viel zu hohes Tretlager, lässt sich gerade in Kurven schwer und träge einlenken. All das ist eigentlich bei Kidsbikes unerwünscht. 
Mal ehrlich, ein 16" braucht keine Federgabel, schon gar keine aus einem 24er oder 26er und dann auch noch mit Rücktrittbremse!


----------



## Mzungu (13. Februar 2019)

1) das ist die 20" Spinner. Nix 24 oder 26.
2) kommt eh auf kurz oder lang  hinten ne Freilaufnabe rein. 
3) das mit dem hohen Tretlager ist mir durchaus bewusst. 
Ich sehe als bastelversuch an. Wenn es nicht klappt kommt die Gabel ins Regal und dann irgendwann ins 20".


----------



## Linipupini (14. Februar 2019)

Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich sehe als bastelversuch an


ok, das wird es auch bleiben


----------



## Mzungu (14. Februar 2019)

Bist du immer so ne Nörgeltante?


----------



## Tidi (14. Februar 2019)

Gleicht kommts wieder .... "was meinst du, was ich mir in anderen Foren schon anhören musste" ....


----------



## Linipupini (14. Februar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Gleicht kommts wieder .... "was meinst du, was ich mir in anderen Foren schon anhören musste" ....


Du bist ja nen ganz lustiger Vogel!
Hat jemand die 0 gewählt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mzungu (14. Februar 2019)

Ich vielleicht?


----------



## Tidi (14. Februar 2019)

Linipupini schrieb:


> Hat jemand die 0 gewählt?


Nu guck, dat Sprüchebuch aus der dritten Klasse wiedergefunden ... 



Mzungu schrieb:


> Ich vielleicht?


----------



## Mzungu (5. März 2019)

Wir sind heute mal mit der Freundin meiner Tochter gefahren, die ein nagelneues Frog Bike in 16" hat. 
Ich habe am Cube ja schon beide Naben auseinander genommen, gereinigt, neu gefettet, mit der Achspannung gespielt usw.
Aber wie leichtläufig das Frog dagegen ist, unglaublich.
Hat jemand noch gute Tips? Evtl neue Laufräder oder Naben tauschen?


----------



## NoxFranky (10. März 2019)

Ich bin dann mal fertig. Wie gut, dass das Cube 200 schon da ist.


----------



## boni1983 (19. September 2019)

Hallo,

mein kleines Projekt ist nun auch zu Ende. Es hat viel Spaß gemacht. Danke an alle für die Anregungen.

Hier das Cube Bike von meinem Sohn und die Einkaufsliste der getauschten Bauteile. Ist leider bereits ziemlich ramponiert da mein Kleiner täglich fährt und hin und wieder stürzt.

1x NECO Innenlager BSA 68 Vierkant 110,5mm (ebay) -> 10.00 €
2x Schwalbe Black Jack (KuBike) -> 23.90 €
1x Kurbel (KuBike) -> 34.95 €
1x AluPedale (KuBike) -> 17.95 €
1x Laufrad Vorne (KuBike) -> 29.95 €
1x Laufrad Hinten (KuBike) -> 34.95 €
1x Sixpack Racing Skywalker CNC Spacer (Bike-Discount) -> 8.08 €
1x Sixpack Racing Menace Sattelklemme 31,8 (Bike-Discount) -> 8.08 €
1x Sixpack Racing Yakuza AV Ventilkappen (Bike-Discount) -> 5.90 €
1x Carbon Sattelstütze China (ebay) -> 15.00 €
1x Brake Booster (ebay) -> 13.00 €
1x Cube Lenkergriffe -> 8.07 €
1x KCNC Fly Ride Vorbau Ø 25,4mm black (Vorbaulänge: 50mm) -> 25.37 €
1x Avid Speed Dial 7 Bremshebel set schwarz  -> 19.02 €
1x KCNC Rampant Flat Lenker Ø25.4 mm schwarz (Breite: 600mm) -> 20.00 €
1x Shimano Deore v+h Set Felgenbremse V-Brake BR-T610 -> 30.00 €
1x Shimano Bremskabel Set -> 10.00 €


----------



## pommodore (30. November 2019)

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe ein Cube 160er für unseren Nachwuchs überlassen bekommen und bin gerade dabei, das Rad wie einige andere hier etwas umzubauen. Übrig geblieben sind irgendwie nur der Rahmen und Gabel, der Rest wird mit leichteren Komponenten vervollständigt.

Beim Aufbau stehe ich gerade vor zwei Fragen und hoffe, dass mir hier weitergeholfen werden kann:




Die Hinterradbremse wird von Rücktritt auf V-Brake umgebaut. Für die Montage am Brakebooster benötige ich ja Sockel mit der zusätzlichen Bohrung für die V-Brake-Feder. Funktioniert hierfür so eine Lösung oder gibt es andere Empfehlungen?







Als Hinterrad habe ich von Kania ein günstiges Laufrad mit Freilaufritzel geholt. Die Nabenbreite mit 110mm passt zum Rahmen. Allerdings ist die Hohlachse bedingt durch die 110er Nabe breiter als gängige Vorderräder und endet bündig mit dem massiven Ausfallende. Hierdurch passt leider kein 100mm-Schnellspanner vom Vorderrad. Wie bekomme ich am einfachsten das Laufrad fest?









Gibt es 5mm-Spannachsen, die ein klein wenig längeres Gewinde als die 100mm-VR-Varianten haben? Einen HR-Schnellspanner für 130er Naben kürzen und das Gewinde nachschneiden wird glaub ich nicht funktionieren.
Die andere Idee, die ich im Kopf habe, wäre die Hohlachse gegen eine längere Ausführung zu tauschen. Hierzu muss ich mir aber das Laufrad nochmals in Ruhe ansehen.

Über Hilfe&Empfehlungen von euch würde ich mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (1. Dezember 2019)

HR Spanner nachschneiden und kürzen ist auch mein erster Gedanke .... warum sollte das nicht gehen?


----------



## pommodore (1. Dezember 2019)

Bei den Schnellspanner habe ich die Vermutung, dass der Werkstoff für eine bessere (Zug-)Festigkeit eher härter ist und daher nicht so gut nachbearbeitet werden kann. Wäre aber super, wenn dem nicht so ist. Hab ich endlich einen Grund, wieder neues Werkzeug zu kaufen.


----------



## Tidi (1. Dezember 2019)

Ah ok, das ist ein berechtigter Einwand, so weit hab ich nicht gedacht ... ^^
Notfalls steck mal ne Standard-Hinterradachse rein und schau mal, wieviel Gewinde noch fehlt. Evtl. reichen ja auch links und rechts je ein zwei dicke Unterlegscheiben ... wäre erstmal als Notlösung zum Testen vllt. ne Idee.


----------



## pommodore (1. Dezember 2019)

Durch das Aufspacern würde ich aber große Überstände an beiden Seiten bekommen, wo man mit Pech blöd hängenbleiben oder sich verletzen kann. In diesem Bereich hätte ich es doch lieber so kompakt wie möglich.

Ich habe gerade versucht, die Vollachse vom alten Cube-Hinterrad in das Frog-Hinterrad einzubauen. Der Zusammenbau scheitert leider am nicht einheitlichen Feingewinde. Werde mir jetzt mal bei Nubuk eine 146mm-Hohlachse bestellen und hoffen, dass hier die Gewinde gleich sind. Das wäre die günstigste Variante, das Hinterrad geklemmt zu bekommen.


----------



## Heiko_Herbsleb (1. Dezember 2019)

pommodore schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie, Du willst die Bolzen am Booster befestigen?
Du weißt wohl nicht weshalb das Teil Booster heißt? Jedenfalls bedeutet das nicht daß Du damit überhaupt erstmal eine Aufnahme für die Bremsen hast ...
... kannst nur mid'm Gopp schüddeln.


----------



## pommodore (1. Dezember 2019)

Danke für deinen Hinweis, die eigentliche Funktion des Boosters ist mir schon geläufig. Da das Cube leider keine Bremssockel an den Sitzstreben hat, muss man halt etwas improvisieren. Und wenn du dich etwas in diesem Thread umsiehst wirst du merken, dass da schon mehrere auf diese Idee gekommen sind und diese Befestigung wohl auch für diesen Einsatzzweck funktioniert.


----------



## Tidi (1. Dezember 2019)

Heiko_Herbsleb schrieb:


> Wie, Du willst die Bolzen am Booster befestigen?
> Du weißt wohl nicht weshalb das Teil Booster heißt? Jedenfalls bedeutet das nicht daß Du damit überhaupt erstmal eine Aufnahme für die Bremsen hast ...
> ... kannst nur mid'm Gopp schüddeln.


Weniger schüddeln, mehr googeln ... wurde Alles schon in die Tat umgesetzt ...


----------



## Kati (1. Dezember 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Weniger schüddeln, mehr googeln ... wurde Alles schon in die Tat umgesetzt ...


Ja, hab ich beim 16" auch so gebaut. Fährt inzwischen Kind #2 damit.


----------



## 2high2times (1. Dezember 2019)

Die V-Brakes hinten habe ich mit einer normalen M6 Schraube und passende Mutter aus dem Baumarkt, am Bremsbooster befestigt. Funktioniert 1A.


----------



## pommodore (1. Dezember 2019)

2high2times schrieb:


> Die V-Brakes hinten habe ich mit einer normalen M6 Schraube und passende Mutter aus dem Baumarkt, am Bremsbooster befestigt. Funktioniert 1A.


Wie hast du dann die Feder der V-Brake mit fixiert? Oder gibt es V-Brake-Modelle, die ohne diesen Federstift an der Unterseite auskommen? Sorry für die unwissenden Fragen, habe bei meinen Räderaufbauten bisher immer auf Scheibenbremsen zurückgreifen können und daher keinen großartige Erfahrung mit Seilzugbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2high2times (1. Dezember 2019)

pommodore schrieb:


> Wie hast du dann die Feder der V-Brake mit fixiert? Oder gibt es V-Brake-Modelle, die ohne diesen Federstift an der Unterseite auskommen? Sorry für die unwissenden Fragen, habe bei meinen Räderaufbauten bisher immer auf Scheibenbremsen zurückgreifen können und daher keinen großartige Erfahrung mit Seilzugbremsen.



Die "Feder" funktioniert natürlich nicht wie sie soll. Der Nippel bekommt seinen Halt in einem der Brakebooster löscher. Gibt quasi nur eine Einstellmöglichkeit anstatt drei. Aber ich habe die Bremse auch ohne perfekt einstellen können.


----------



## pommodore (1. Dezember 2019)

Super, danke dir. Ich habe mir jetzt mal die Adapterblättchen für den Cantisockel bestellt. Mal schauen, ob die sich gut fixieren lassen und so funktioniert wie erhofft.


----------



## roccastrada (6. Dezember 2019)

Falls noch nicht gesehen: Beitrag 235 (https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cube-kid-160-tuning.629196/page-10#post-12977534)


----------



## pommodore (6. Dezember 2019)

Super, danke dir. Dass bei deinem Aufbau nicht mal eine Bohrung/Lochscheibe für die Federspannung nötig war, hatte ich irgendwie überlesen. Sollten meine bestellten Adapterblättchen noch länger auf sich warten lassen, probiere ich auch einfach mal deine Variante aus.

Das Klemmproblem am Hinterrad ist seit gestern gelöst, habe eine neue Hohlachse verbaut und außen mit je einer Mutter geklemmt. Das passt soweit ganz gut.


----------



## pommodore (28. Dezember 2019)

Hab’s mit den kleinen Bremssockel-Adapterplatten für die Federn gut montieren können, nur der zuerst gekaufte Booster hat dafür nicht gepasst.


----------



## Bembel_Benji (24. Januar 2020)

Hello zusammen.

Das Cube Kid 160 meiner Madame wurde ihr letztes Jahr zu klein und somit ersetzt. Jetzt habe ich neben dem Bike auch noch ein Paar Teile, die ich gerne los werden möchte, da sie am neuen 200er nicht mehr passen / gewünscht sind. Verkauft werden:

Ein KUbikes SRAM Automatix 16” Hinterrad mit 16Z Ritzel (19Z Ritzel anbei)
Ein Cockpit bestehend aus gekürztem Easton SC70XC Lenker, kurzem Vorbau & Spank Tweet Tweet Griffe
Kurbelgarnitur von KUbikes für 16” Bikes (102 mm / 28 Z)
Alle Teile sind verkauft!


----------



## qwertz0 (18. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

ich wäre interessiert. wie schreibt man eine PM?
Viele Grüße

TT


----------



## Deleted 61187 (2. Januar 2021)

Hab heute ein Cubie für 70€ auf Ebay Kleinanzeigen geschossen.

Jetzt gehts ans tunen 😎
Ich würde gerne hinten auf Felgenbremse mit dem Brakebooster umbauen.

Habt jemand ne Empfehlung für eine günstige leichte Nabe?

Singlespeed mit Schraubritzel oder 9-fach mit Spacer?

Oder gibt es Komplette 16“ Laufradsätze irgendwo?


----------



## pommodore (3. Januar 2021)

Ich habe die Laufräder für das cube 160 vor einem Jahr bei Kania gekauft (zusammen glaub ich für 80-100 EUR), die sind dort im Moment leider nicht mehr im Sortiment. Vielleicht hilft da einfach nachfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 61187 (3. Januar 2021)

pommodore schrieb:


> Ich habe die Laufräder für das cube 160 vor einem Jahr bei Kania gekauft (zusammen glaub ich für 80-100 EUR), die sind dort im Moment leider nicht mehr im Sortiment. Vielleicht hilft da einfach nachfragen.



danke, das werde ich nächste Woche machen. Wenns nicht klappt mit Einspeichen wäre das Plan B. 

Hab jetzt mal ne 28H 110mm billig Bahnnabe in China geordert und schau ob ich da auch selber was hinbekomme. 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00H4Z7PWK/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_fabc_b7z8Fb5PZWCF6?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## pommodore (19. März 2022)

Hab noch ein paar Originalteile vom 160er rumliegen. Falls hier jemand diese Sachen brauchen kann, einfach anschreiben. Kurbel und Innenlager sind allerdings sackschwer,


----------



## cohulen (30. August 2022)

Hallo Leute,

Cubie 160 meiner Kinder (zuerst Tochter dann Sohn) hat über die Jahre jede Menge Verbesserungen gekriegt. Mein Sohn ist jetzt 6 Jahre alt aber nutzt es trotzdem (und obwohl er einen 20" Fahrrad parat hat) weiter, besonders als Trick/Dirt bike/Einkaufen/Zur Kita fahren Fahrrad. Ich suche deswegen dafür ein Alu-Fork, da grosste Manko jetzt das Gewicht davon ist. 
Ich habe überall im Internet gesucht, leider kann ich nichts als Ersatzteil finden. Weisst vielleicht jemanden welche und wo zu finden wäre? 
Danke!!


----------



## Binem (30. August 2022)

| PUKY
					

PUKY Laufräder, Scooter, und Fahrräder für Kinder ✔Made in Germany ✔Hochwertig ✔Kompetent ✔Nachhaltig




					www.puky.de
				



hier gibt es die Puky Alu Gabel. wurde schon mehrfach erfolgreich hier im Forum verbaut.


----------

